# Official NF Pokemon D/P Gym Leaders



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

*Gym Leader List*

I've seen this work on Pokemon-based forums so I figured it'd be really, really fun.

Sign up if you're interested in taking part in this project. 

Note: Please sign up only if you have every intention of going through with the Gym Leader title.

_Current List [Feb 24th 2010]_

MysticTrunks = Flying types
Kira Yamato = Psychic types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Fighting types
Innocence = Steel types 
Platinum = Ghost types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Electric types 
Altron = Dragon types 
Sima = Fire types
Dreikoo = Water types 
Ninja Prinny = Grass types 
2Shea = Ice types 
Kitsune = Bug types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Ground types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Rock types 
Serp = Poison types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Normal Types 
Cochise = Dark types


----------



## Cochise (Apr 10, 2007)

​
Champions:​
Victims:​


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 10, 2007)

Now Shoddy only D: (until certain circumstances change and I can get another DS *shot*)

Now with stereotyping


----------



## Innocence (Apr 10, 2007)

*The SILAN Gym*

"Accepting Shoddy Challenges on *2/26/10*"
Post your challenges here and i will setup a match on said date.

*GYM Rules
*


No two pokemon of the same species.

No Duplicate Hold-Items


Challenger is allowed to issue a challenge once per Two Days.


A Disconnect will result in a un-official loss for the challenger.


Any challenger found breaking the rules will receive an automatic loss and 1 week ban from challenges.


All Banned Pokemon for Standard Play apply to gym challenges, if you challenge me with a pokemon in that catagory you will recieve a automatic loss and a 1 week ban from challenges.
*Certified Trainers*
None​


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

*The list is complete for now. If you're still interested you're welcome to sign-up for the back-up list, though. *

I've seen this work on Pokemon-based forums so I figured it'd be really, really fun.

With the advent of Pokemon Diamond & Pearl in the States less than two weeks away, I thought it'd be awesome if Naruto Forums had its very own Gym Leaders: members that will attempt to raise mono-typed Pokemon teams for the purpose of battling any other member of the forum via Nintendo DS Wi-Fi.

Sign up if you're interested in taking part in this project. 

Note: Please sign up only if you have every intention of going through with the Gym Leader title.

*Gym Leader Sign-up Sheet*
MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)
Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
TenshiOni = Fighting types (Konoha Library/Telegrams)
Skeets = Steel types (Gaming Department)
Artificial_Sunshine = Ghost types (Konoha Blender)
Nico = Electric types (Konoha Plaza)
Countach = Dragon types (Art Department)
Krag = Fire types (One Piece)
Dreikoo = Water types (Konoha Bath House)
Ninja Prinny = Grass types (House of Uzumaki)
2Shea = Ice types (Other Anime/Manga Fanclubs FCs)
Kitsune = Bug types (Court of Pure Souls)
dragonbattousai = Ground types (Society Library)
Yoshitsune = Rock types (Translations)
Serp = Poison types (Comics)
Shadow Blade = Normal Types (Konoha TV)
Blind Itachi = Dark types (Member FC's)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*Reserved for Gym Leader posts*


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

The limit should be 8 since that's all the standard trainer cards can fit.

So I guess once we have 8 people with 8 different mono Pokemon teams we'll cut it off.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Guess that either rules me out, or moves me up.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The limit should be 8 since that's all the standard trainer cards can fit.
> 
> So I guess once we have 8 people with 8 different mono Pokemon teams we'll cut it off.



Sounds fair. Hopefully as the date for the game release nears will have more interest.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 10, 2007)

I call Metal from the Gaming Dept, beetches.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

You mean Steel, right? 

Great choice. Probably my second favorite type.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Lemme guess, you'll be spamming Metagross and Registeel.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Suzu, a gym-leader?



Didn't know you had any serious pokemon-experience, Suzu.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

That makes 6. 

Two more positions. 

But honestly Shalashaska, I'm considering kicking you off because you're not a mono team. If we're only going to have 8 openings, having one of "All favorites" is hardly fair for someone who wants to raise a traditional Gym Leader mono one.


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

I choose Electric and defend the Plaza.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

And that's 7. 

One more!


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

ill take water or dragon and defend the beautiful and strong art department


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> ill take water or dragon


You need to choose for now or risk getting beat out.

You can always change your mind later if no one has the other.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> That makes 6.
> 
> Two more positions.
> 
> But honestly Shalashaska, I'm considering kicking you off because you're not a mono team. If we're only going to have 8 openings, having one of "All favorites" is hardly fair for someone who wants to raise a traditional Gym Leader mono one.



Even though my favourites team has been set in stone since the release of Pokemon Crystal? Besides, how is it unfair? It'd seem more like discrimination to kick me off just BECAUSE I have a varied team.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You mean Steel, right?
> 
> Great choice. Probably my second favorite type.



Indeed, is hard for steel. XD



> Lemme guess, you'll be spamming Metagross and Registeel.


Most likely.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

i'll take dragon then


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Even though my favourites team has been set in stone since the release of Pokemon Crystal?


How self-centered are you?

Who cares about your favorites? 


> Besides, how is it unfair?


It goes against the very idea of Gym Leaders in the game, that's why. 

Listen, look at it this way: 

I plan to have two Diamond/Pearl teams. A team I plan to enter in tournaments and my momo Fighting team. That way, I can be a Gym Leader AND play with my favorites. 

You could always use your favorites for the tournaments and possibly become the Elite 4 Champion if you want.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> How self-centered are you?
> 
> Who cares about your favorites?
> 
> ...



Sure, Mikey. Let's compare the sentence "I'm considering kicking you off" to your accusation of self-centeredness.


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

What levels do our Pokemon have to be?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

*Agrees w/ TO*

Favorites can still be used as an Elite 4 member, if you make it to the final 4 of the tournament. 

Having monotypes can be even more challenging that having varied types.



Nico said:


> What levels do our Pokemon have to be?



For Gym Leaders? We'd like them to be lvl 100, because challengers will be coming at you at high lvl pokemon.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

-shrugs-

Fine, I guess. So what are the conditions for mono-type teams? Does it have to main- or sub-type to be a 'true' mono-type?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Sub types are allowed, of course. 

I don't think there can be such a thing as a purse Steel or Dragon team, for instance.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *Agrees w/ TO*
> 
> Favorites can still be used as an Elite 4 member, if you make it to the final 4 of the tournament.
> 
> ...



but if we want to stay true to the game sould we have weaker gym leaders and stronger gym leaders, because if the masses cant beat us, then who is going to take on the elite four?


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Sub types are allowed, of course.
> 
> I don't think there can be such a thing as a purse Steel or Dragon team, for instance.



can you have two of the same pokemon on one team? ie. lance having two dragonites


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> but if we want to stay true to the game sould we have weaker gym leaders and stronger gym leaders,


Nah, I don't think it would be nice to tell someone "You have to suck more than (blank) or else no one can have fun." Wouldn't be fun for them, after all. 


> because if the masses cant beat us, then who is going to take on the elite four?


But you do bring up a good point with this.

Should Elite 4 members just be title holders who can show off their tournament prowess?



Countach said:


> can you have two of the same pokemon on one team? ie. lance having two dragonites


Personally, I don't think there should be.

People willing to become Gym Leaders should be at least willing to train 6 different Pokemon.

The only way I can see a Gym Leader using the same Pokemon twice is if the same Pokemon had a totally different strategy of attack.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> but if we want to stay true to the game sould we have weaker gym leaders and stronger gym leaders, because if the masses cant beat us, then who is going to take on the elite four?



I was thinking about something like that, but the order of ascension would be very difficult to handle, plus, the easiest remember would be demolished by high powered pokemon. Because we would have to rely on the challenger to lvl appropriate pokemon, because let's face it, you typically don't go to the first gym battle with lvl 80 pokemon, because the game has restrictions in place that makes it difficult to do so, but in this scenario we would have to ask challengers to have pokemon at a certain lvl at each challenge which would be time consuming for them to build 8 different teams based on lvl.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone Bathhouse yet? xD I want!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Dan, if you want that final spot, better call a mono team now. >.>

Who shall post first? 2Shea or Shal?!?!


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I was thinking about something like that, but the order of ascension would be very difficult to handle, plus, the easiest remember would be demolished by high powered pokemon. Because we would have to rely on the challenger to lvl appropriate pokemon, because let's face it, you typically don't go to the first gym battle with lvl 80 pokemon, because the game has restrictions in place that makes it difficult to do so, but in this scenario we would have to ask challengers to have pokemon at a certain lvl at each challenge which would be time consuming for them to build 8 different teams based on lvl.



good point, but based on the game, you ussually use different teams and strategies to beat the gym leaders, but i dont think it would be that hard for people to make 8-10 sweepers to use against us


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

If there's enough room, I'll take Fire and represent One Piece. xD


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll take fire type I guess, if I'm to be monotype.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Should people challenging us be allowed to use ubers?

And Krag, you just got the final position.

Fire it is.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like I'm too late.  If not, I call water.

Edit: just missed it.  Oh well, if anyone drops out.

*Edit #2:  I'm not sure this first come, first serve thing is fair.  Personally I don't really care, however seems like those who just happened to be on right now had an unfair advantage and didn't earn their spot.  Just my two cents.  Feel free to recant.*


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Should people challenging us be allowed to use ubers?



if they get them we should


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Should people challenging us be allowed to use ubers?
> 
> And Krag, you just got the final position.
> 
> Fire it is.



I call bs


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I call bs


You failed to select your type in time. >.>;;


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

Still BS, I asked for the position first, wasn't aware I had to post my type within like one minute lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Looks like I'm too late.  If not, I call ground.
> 
> Edit: just missed it.  Oh well, if anyone drops out.





2Shea said:


> I'll take fire type I guess, if I'm to be monotype.



*puts you two on the waiting list*

You never know, since things do happen. and we might need someone else to take over if someone is unable to fulfill their duty.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Gym Leaders can use legendaries right? I think I might use one, not so sure.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *puts you two on the waiting list*
> 
> You never know, since things do happen. and we might need someone else to take over if someone is unable to fulfill their duty.



Thanks.  I'm undecided about ground or water, but I'll decide when and if the time comes.  ^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Good idea.

Feel free to still submit your mono team idea (assuming the type hasn't been taken) just in case we have some no shows. 

Oh, and if you're interested in raising a mono team that has already been taken you can take over that position if you defeat the person using the same type.

If you want the Fire mono type team title, for instance, you need to win with a superior Fire mono team.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

I still wonder how the dual-type acception will work in a supposed mono-type team work, though. Take a look at the main-example of Flying-type pokemon. You have the likes of Aerodactyl, Charizard, Salamence, Dragonite, Gyarados and so on, which all of Flying as their sub, yet are very much so varied in terms of type. Of course, most of them are sweepers, but even so it might give an unfair advantage versus the other 'true' mono-type teams.

Also, Gym-leaders, like all other battlers, using Legendaries should be a real no-no. Else Kira would have a major fucking team. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

And as of now I'm AGAINST ubers.

Legendaries =/= ubers.

Ubers include: 

#   Deoxys
# Deoxys-E
# Deoxys-F
# Deoxys-L
# Groudon
# Ho-oh
# Kyogre
# Latias
# Latios
# Lugia
# Mew
# Mewtwo
# Rayquaza
# Wobbuffet
# Wynaut 
# Darkrai
# Arceus
# Dialga
# Palkia

As far as Legendary Birds, Dogs, Regis, Manaphy, Heatran, etc. go...I'm leaning towards leaving them in.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 10, 2007)

Bah fuck it, I got bullshitted out by a noob, take me off the list.


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Feel free to still submit your mono team idea (assuming the type hasn't been taken) just in case we have some no shows.
> 
> ...



That sounds fair.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

i say you have to use a the dominate type

ie. charizard=fire
salamaence=dragon
gyarados=dragon


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> And as of now I'm AGAINST ubers.
> 
> Legendaries =/= ubers.
> 
> ...



Looks like a decent Ban-List to me. Although you have to admit, the vast majority on that list are Legendaries.



Countach said:


> i say you have to use a the dominate type
> 
> ie. charizard=fire
> salamaence=dragon
> gyarados=dragon


Gyarados actually is a Water/Flying type, if I recally correctly. >.>


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> And as of now I'm AGAINST ubers.
> 
> Legendaries =/= ubers.
> 
> ...



i say no, gives to much advantge to fire, electric, water gym leaders
aka fire team having enti,moltres on the sameteam

then the callageres having a team of
birds and dogs




> Gyarados actually is a Water/Flying type, if I recally correctly. >.>



????


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> I still wonder how the dual-type acception will work in a supposed mono-type team work, though. Take a look at the main-example of Flying-type pokemon. You have the likes of Aerodactyl, Charizard, Salamence, Dragonite, Gyarados and so on, which all of Flying as their sub, yet are very much so varied in terms of type. Of course, most of them are sweepers, but even so it might give an unfair advantage versus the other 'true' mono-type teams.
> 
> Also, Gym-leaders, like all other battlers, using Legendaries should be a real no-no. Else Kira would have a major fucking team. XD



Legendaries should be a no-no. 

As for the dual types you listed, I guess people can take serious advantage of that with the pokemon you listed :S 

I would hope they use the main/dominant type, for example even though Dragonite is a flying type, Dragon is what comes to mind first. Well, at least with gym leaders we can closely define the rules since there's only 8 people to worry about.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Take a look at the main-example of Flying-type pokemon. You have the likes of Aerodactyl, Charizard, Salamence, Dragonite, Gyarados and so on, which all of Flying as their sub, yet are very much so varied in terms of type.


Certainly a good point. Quite a few of the standard threats do seem to be flying types. But really, I don't think they're unbeatable if you bring the correct counter Pokemon to the challenge (Starmie could take out many of those threats bar maybe Salamence if it's fast enough, for example). 

We won't really be able to tell if they're too cheap or not until we hear the results of the matches.

I'll certainly keep your example in mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

An all-Dragon team would be easy-pickin's, though. Seeing as most Dragons are Dragon/Flying, a good STAB-Icebeam spree could put an end to that. >.>



TenshiOni said:


> Certainly a good point. Quite a few of the standard threats do seem to be flying types. But really, I don't think they're unbeatable if you bring the correct counter Pokemon to the challenge (Starmie could take out many of those threats bar maybe Salamence if it's fast enough, for example).
> 
> We won't really be able to tell if they're too cheap or not until we hear the results of the matches.
> 
> I'll certainly keep your example in mind.


They're certainly not unbeatable, although some OU like Gyarados, predictable as they may be, are a real bitch to take out if you don't do it before they get boosted too much.

But indeed, we'll have to wait and see. As to the case of Dogs, Birds and Regis, I think that one in a team wouldn't be _too_ bad, but beyond that should be looked down upon.

And yes, Starmie is one awesome poke. Great Sp. Sweeper, but I think a decent Zapdos could take it out easily, given that the Starmie-user doesn't have Icebeam or fucks up majorly. But that all depends on hax.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

Why can't we have more than 8 gym leaders. I mean it's not traditional in the normal sense but how about 1 gym leader for every section of NF?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

The thing about the Legendary Birds is...

If they were really a threat if all placed in one team, they would dominate Net Battle.

All three of them are totally fucked by Rock attacks. They're not unbeatable to the point where the standard metagame bans them in Net Battle.

And considering the popularity of the move Stone Edge in D/P team sets...the mono Flying gym might NEED those birds.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Why can't we have more than 8 gym leaders. I mean it's not traditional in the normal sense but how about 1 gym leader for *every section of NF*?



Because that would mean we could potentially have 40 Gym Leaders :S


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> An all-Dragon team would be easy-pickin's, though. Seeing as most Dragons are Dragon/Flying, a good STAB-Icebeam spree could put an end to that. >.>



on this note, are people allowed to change their teams between gym battles or are they allowed to change...i mean fire, dragon, electric, etc... are done they can load up on 6 ice for dragon, 6 water for fire, and 6 ground for electric


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Why can't we have more than 8 gym leaders. I mean it's not traditional in the normal sense but how about 1 gym leader for every section of NF?


I'm considering it. One Leader for every type.

But the thing about that is...we'd need our very own specialized Trainer Cards that can fit 17 Badges. And members would have to defeat 17 people to challenge the Elite 4...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> on this note, are people allowed to change their teams between gym battles or are they allowed to change...i mean fire, dragon, electric, etc... are done they can load up on 6 ice for dragon, 6 water for fire, and 6 ground for electric


If the type's not taken, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Or you could just go the GSC way and have various nations.

And making a mono-type counter for a certain type team is... not a very good idea. Gym-leaders will most certainly have to have tricks up their sleeves.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmm 40?


I see:
cafe
Plaza
Blender
Bath House
Fanclubs
Naruto U.S.
Naruto(everything else)
Bleach
Library
Translation
One Piece
Konoha T.V.
Outskirts Battledome
Language
Gaming
Music
Konoha Theatre
Sports
Tech
Bookstore
Art Department


21 Jims.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds fun. So I take it there will be an E4 to be challenged after defeating all of the gym leaders? Would that really work with the gym leaders being lvl 100? I mean if its like that then the only difference between the E4 and the gym leaders would be their pokemon types. Or will the E4 be allowed to have their own custom teams?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

21 gyms, is there even going to be 21 people here that are going to get the game? Unless we're going to go across the internet like make our Gym aware at Gamefaqs and elsewhere then I think we should just keep to 8 for now.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Sounds fun. So I take it there will be an E4 to be challenged after defeating all of the gym leaders? Would that really work with the gym leaders being lvl 100? I mean if thats then the only difference between the E4 and the gym leaders would be the pokemon types. Or will the E4 be allowed to have their own custom teams?



Elite Four will be allowed to have custom teams. Maybe even multiple ones. For example, if Kira becomes an Elite Four member, he'll have the pokemon he has been breeding for a long time at his disposal. Which means he has a lot of variations, although that might be his weakness.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> And making a mono-type counter for a certain type team is... not a very good idea. Gym-leaders will most certainly have to have tricks up their sleeves.


I'm not proposing a team of Rhyperior, Golem, etc. for the birds or anything if that was directed at me. 

Just pointing out that the birds aren't unbeatable so for now Gym Leaders should be allowed to use them until we see reason to ban them.


----------



## Nexas (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Elite Four will be allowed to have custom teams. Maybe even multiple ones. For example, if Kira becomes an Elite Four member, he'll have the pokemon he has been breeding for a long time at his disposal. Which means he has a lot of variations, although that might be his weakness.



Yeah that does make sense. Anyway I look forward to challenging the gym leaders when this gets off the ground and when I put together a strong team.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Someone's going to have to be pretty dedictaed to raise lvl 100 mono teams for each gym leader. If they managed to pull it off, then kudos to them xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I'm not proposing a team of Rhyperior, Golem, etc. for the birds or anything if that was directed at me.
> 
> Just pointing out that the birds aren't unbeatable so for now Gym Leaders should be allowed to use them until we see reason to ban them.



It wasn't, it was directed towards Countach.

And the birds are beatable, but the majority of their stats are still far above average, although Articuno would probably be the hardest to take out.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> It wasn't, it was directed towards Countach.
> 
> And the birds are beatable, but the majority of their stats are still far above average, although Articuno would probably be the hardest to take out.




all im saying is that a fire leader is going to have a hard time aginst an water team, while that same water team does not have a good chance aginst the rest of the 7 gym leaders


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Still a great deal depends on EV's, though. And Hidden Power.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> all im saying is that a fire leader is going to have a hard time aginst an water team, while that same water team does not have a good chance aginst the rest of the 7 gym leaders



They *should* always be prepared like that, we're not trying to make the Elite 4 impossible to reach or anything. Though I think Gym Leaders should set the rules to like a 3-on-3 match and other things too.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

And give them the power to ban certain types from matches? XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> And give them the power to ban certain types from matches? XD



Nah, that's a little too crazy.


----------



## Nico (Apr 10, 2007)

Legendaries shouldn't be allowed overall. Also, I believe that the Gym Leaders should have one pokemon of a different type off the main type.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Important matches should be best of three or something similair, though. Can't have a little thing called hax interfere with it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Important matches should be best of three or something similair, though. Can't have a little thing called hax interfere with it.



I think in terms of gym battles, gym leaders should have the final say in the number of pokemon allowed to battle. As long as we're consistent and don't change the criteria for each participant. For example, I may state that my gym battle will be a 3 on 3 battle, while TO may be a full 6 on 6. 

Or 

If it's imperative that it be best of 3, gym leaders might want to list their possible pokemon (and choose 3 out of the 6 to battle), of course the gym leader can choose any 3 pokemon for each challenge.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I think in terms of gym battles, gym leaders should have the final say in the number of pokemon allowed to battle. As long as we're consistent and don't change the criteria for each participant. For example, I may state that my gym battle will be a 3 on 3 battle, while TO may be a full 6 on 6.
> 
> Or
> 
> If it's imperative that it be best of 3, gym leaders might want to list their possible pokemon (and choose 3 out of the 6 to battle), of course the gym leader can choose any 3 pokemon for each challenge.



Was thinking more along the lines of three 3v3 matches or something similair. Just to make sure that victory on either side wasn't just some damned fluke. First to win the majority takes home the spoils.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

or mabe crazy team battles

like two gym leaders team up and they play two other trainers and if the trainers win they get ether both badges or the badge of their choice


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Was thinking more along the lines of *three* 3v3 matches or something similair. Just to make sure that victory on either side wasn't just some damned fluke. First to win the majority takes home the spoils.



oh...my mistake. I didn't notice that part the first time. 

Is this for a gym badge or for dethroning the current gym leader (taking away their title)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Badge match... perhaps, depends on the match in question. For dethroning, most definitely. Don't want a Gym-Leader that won because of sheer dumb luck.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Badge match... perhaps, depends on the match in question. For dethroning, most definitely. Don't want a Gym-Leader that won because of sheer dumb luck.



so best of three match 

number of pokemon is determined by gym leader, as well as the date, time, and place

if challager wins 2 of 3, they get the badge


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Badge match... perhaps, depends on the match in question. For dethroning, most definitely. Don't want a Gym-Leader that won because of sheer dumb luck.



Okay, i wanted to get your opinion on the criteria for dethroning. 

For example, would the challenger need to defeat the gym leader with the same mono-type to take over the gym title?  (all fire versus all fire, best of 3)

If not the gym leader title might be switching hands numerous times, because people could just game plan the pokemon team to sweep them...(i.e. taking out the psychic types with dark type moves)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Okay, i wanted to get your opinion on the criteria for dethroning.
> 
> For example, would the challenger need to defeat the gym leader with the same mono-type to take over the gym title?  (all fire versus all fire, best of 3)
> 
> If not the gym leader title might be switching hands numerous times, because people could just game plan the pokemon team to sweep them...(i.e. taking out the psychic types with dark type moves)



Well, the Gym-Leader should of course have the right to decline, for starters.

It's also a question of wether the challenger wishes to continue the type, or start a new Gym with a yet unused one. Unless you wish to make it possible to have more than eight Gyms or what ever.

A cool-down period after a new Gym-Leader has risen might also be handy, like two weeks to a month or summat. Accepting Badge-matches, but not throne.

And concerning the sweep, I think for those matches the Gym-leader ought to be allowed to use a custom-team. It'd make the difference in skill a lot clearer.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Okay, i wanted to get your opinion on the criteria for dethroning.
> 
> For example, would the challenger need to defeat the gym leader with the same mono-type to take over the gym title?  (all fire versus all fire, best of 3)
> 
> If not the gym leader title might be switching hands numerous times, because people could just game plan the pokemon team to sweep them...(i.e. taking out the psychic types with dark type moves)



i say that gym leaders should have a term length, then they can be challaged for the next term, but how differant can water, fire teams be if they are all level 100, 
so their might be no need for dethroning, as gym leaders act as yard sticks, not champs like the elite four


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the Gym Leader should have total control over the rules of his gym.

The Gym Leader should be allowed the number of matches, the number of Pokemon, item clauses, etc.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 10, 2007)

Let's just stick with when dethroning a gym leader, you must use the same mono-type as the leader and win.

While in regular gym battles, the challenger gets to use any type they wish to. Besides, Gym Battles aren't meant to be extrememly difficult, they were a breeze for me. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, the Gym-Leader should of course have the right to decline, for starters.


Yeah, but I hope they have good reason to decline. 


> It's also a question of wether the challenger wishes to continue the type, or start a new Gym with a yet unused one. Unless you wish to make it possible to have more than eight Gyms or what ever.


Well, I once they defeat the incumbent, I was thinking they could choose another monotype  if they wish or continue on with the previous monotype.



> A cool-down period after a new Gym-Leader has risen might also be handy, like two weeks to a month or summat. Accepting Badge-matches, but not throne.



Gym leaders will be getting challenges left and right so some time might be necessary.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Krag said:


> Let's just stick with when dethroning a gym leader, you must use the same mono-type as the leader and win.


Agreed.

And then they can change their mono type if they wish.


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

how many times can a leader be challaged

and why should the mono be changed, i mean the incombant has spent time getting 3-8 lv 100, why should they raise 8 more to get their gym back


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> i say that gym leaders should have a term length, then they can be challaged for the next term, but how differant can water, fire teams be if they are all level 100,
> so their might be no need for dethroning, as gym leaders act as yard sticks, not champs like the elite four



Yeah, that's also a possibility. Because I can understand the need for new elite 4 members and champion since it's based on the tournament results (initially), but gym leaders isn't a position that should be up for grabs all the time, and is used as just a measuring stick since your only using monotypes which can be a great disadvantage. 

Although wagering your throne with a custom team rather than a mono team does seem like a good idea.




TenshiOni said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And then they can change their mono type if they wish.



In that case, I'm leaning towards the best of 3 scenario for a title change.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Krag said:


> Let's just stick with when dethroning a gym leader, you must use the same mono-type as the leader and win.


We need more detailed rules than that, people will undoubtably want to make some changes when they take over a gym, even so much as the type.


Krag said:


> While in regular gym battles, the challenger gets to use any type they wish to. Besides, Gym Battles aren't meant to be extrememly difficult, they were a breeze for me. xD


That's why these gyms will be actually decent. Gym-leaders are supposed to be an elite group. Albeit less powerful that the E4 because they lack a lot of versatility, they still lead and control the entrance to those higher level.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, but I hope they have good reason to decline.


What's a good reason, though? Judging one as unworthy, not having time, what ever?


Krag said:


> Well, I once they defeat the incumbent, I was thinking they could choose another monotype  if they wish or continue on with the previous monotype.


That'd demand Badge overhauls, though. >.>


Krag said:


> Gym leaders will be getting challenges left and right so some time might be necessary.


Indead. We could make some requirements for challenging a Gym-Leader for control of the Gym. Something like Seven badges or something.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yeah, that's also a possibility. Because I can understand the need for new elite 4 members and champion since it's based on the tournament results (initially), but gym leaders isn't a position that should be up for grabs all the time, and is used as just a measuring stick since your only using monotypes which can be a great disadvantage.


I agree, Gym-Leaders should be solid positions for at least two months. Specialisation takes a lot of time and skill.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Although wagering your throne with a custom team rather than a mono team does seem like a good idea.


Better way to get some insight in both parties, and it'd be more interesting that seeing the same pokemon every time.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> In that case, I'm leaning towards the best of 3 scenario for a title change.


No thunderdome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2007)

Forgot about changing badges >__<


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

We should make it so that the badges represent the subforums and not the mono teams so that there won't be a need for overhauling.

But then again...the person that takes over might not want to defend that subforum.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2007)

Or might not hail from there at all. I know for certain that, if I ever become a Gym-Leader with MD Badge, there will be close to nil other MDers that'd be able to follow in my footsteps. >.>


----------



## Countach (Apr 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> We should make it so that the badges represent the subforums and not the mono teams so that there won't be a need for overhauling.
> 
> But then again...the person that takes over might not want to defend that subforum.



good idea

but lets say you loose your gym to someone, and then they change the type on you, how long do you think it will take before you are ready to take back your throne again, with a new mono


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> lets say you loose your gym to someone, and then they change the type on you, how long do you think it will take before you are ready to take back your throne again, with a new mono


Good point.

I guess the dethroned Gym leader would have to make a new mono team to counter any of the existing 8. 

Sucks to be a dethroned one. >.>


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2007)

You could have more Gym Leaders and have people choose from those leaders to challenge. Then they would still only have to get 8 and everyone would have the chance to fight. Or you could have randomized waiting lists.

Idk


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

This is an awesome idea.  I can't wait to take you guys on, just don't cheat with rare candies. ^^;

Also, I would like to see your own created badges and you can make Trainer cards for those who fought you.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd love to be on waiting for a grass gym team.

Yes, Grass. Subforum? I don't much care, I only go to Konoha Library, TV, and here XD

EDIT: If I have to choose, House of Uzumaki is good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Damn i feel kinda stupid...i didn't know that this thread existed because i was reading the one stickied (reading through 8 pages takes a while...) and i asked to be a gym leader there and while i was wating for a reply all the possitions were filled here

I even went on serebi.com and sorta already decided my water gym team XD.

Ahh well put me on the waiting list...even though 3 people dropping seems highly unlikelly anyways....i may end up challenging the water gym leader afer all for his place.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> This is an awesome idea.  I can't wait to take you guys on, just don't cheat with rare candies. ^^;
> 
> Also, I would like to see your own created badges and you can make Trainer cards for those who fought you.



Ummm... Those who use Rare Candies on pokemon usually end up with weaker ones.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

We certainly hope to have trainer cards and badges created for this project. Also, we'll have to have criteria set up for challenging gym leaders for badges and another set of criteria for taking away their titles. 

I think we've discussed both scenarios but now we need a rough draft of both criterion's list of rules.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Ummm... Those who use Rare Candies on pokemon usually end up with weaker ones.


lol not if your EV's are alreadii maxed out.

But yea I know what he was trying to say though...noob


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> We certainly hope to have trainer cards and badges created for this project. Also, we'll have to have criteria set up for challenging gym leaders for badges and another set of criteria for taking away their titles.
> 
> I think we've discussed both scenarios but now we need a rough draft of both criterion's list of rules.


Or you could just create your own badge and bring it along with you incase you become a Gym-Leader, kind of like how a Pok?dex doubles as a supposed ID.


Sasori said:


> lol not if your EV's are alreadii maxed out.
> 
> But yea I know what he was trying to say though...noob



...

-megahorns-


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2007)

lol i don't have a fucking DS or D/P, but if I was able to use my old Ruby game to compete I would do it xDD

Let me save up for a DS lol


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You could have more Gym Leaders and have people choose from those leaders to challenge. Then they would still only have to get 8 and everyone would have the chance to fight. Or you could have randomized waiting lists.
> 
> Idk


Very, very good point.

And honestly...I don't see any reason NOT to do that as it would allow for more Gym Leader fun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

There could be one of each type or something. 

Also there could be a special gym where it has 2 gym leaders and challengers do double battles there.

edit: and because it's sort of a massacre i now apply dibs on the water gym if there are gonna be more gyms just in case  .


----------



## Hylian (Apr 11, 2007)

how about having gym leaders for every type? just to allow more people..
(gold/silver/crystal had 16 gym leaders anyway)

or maybe have an elite four later on..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Very, very good point.
> 
> And honestly...I don't see any reason NOT to do that as it would allow for more Gym Leader fun.



I was originally for this idea. How many more are you thinking we could add?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2007)

Why not just make it an even eight? >.>

You could make 16 badges the requirement of challenging a Gym-Leader for their title.


----------



## Nico (Apr 11, 2007)

Sasori said:


> lol i don't have a fucking DS or D/P, but if I was able to use my old Ruby game to compete I would do it xDD
> 
> Let me save up for a DS lol



Really, I would get a used one instead of buying a new one. As long it works perfectly and the screen isn't that starched. You're alright.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

There's room for 17 mono teams seeing as there are 17 different types.

So yeah, *we're now taking requests again! 9 more positions to fill!!* (2shea and Kitsune...what types do you want?)


			
				Shalashaska said:
			
		

> You could make 16 badges the requirement of challenging a Gym-Leader for their title.


Too much considering you need 8 to challenge the Elite 4 (and any more than 8 would just be discouraging to many people). 

I'd say we just leave it the same...that you need to build a mono team of the same type and defeat a Gym Leader in order to win their title.

But if everyone else thinks there should be some badge number requirement...then I'm leaning towards at least 5 badges.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

Water gym for me please.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

And Dreikoo takes the Water Gym for leader 9!

That leaves the following:

Grass
Ice
Dark
Bug
Normal
Rock
Poison
Ground


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, we need a place for you to represent, Dreikoo. Please choose one that hasn't been taken (consult 1st post).


----------



## ilabb (Apr 11, 2007)

I already posted for grass on the last page 



ilabb said:


> I'd love to be on waiting for a grass gym team.
> 
> Yes, Grass. Subforum? I don't much care, I only go to Konoha Library, TV, and here XD
> 
> EDIT: If I have to choose, House of Uzumaki is good.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry about that.

So now only the following remain: 

Ice
Dark
Bug
Normal
Rock
Poison
Ground


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 11, 2007)

Dark-a-dark-a-dark-a! 

:3


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

And The Thieving Queen takes Dark! What place will you be representing, though?

Ice
Bug
Normal
Rock
Poison
Ground

6 remaining.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 11, 2007)

Teh Blender of course, I'm starting to build a small house between the blades and the plaza. 

That or the music department, but I think Davey's got that down already.

Edit : Actually Suzuhiko got Blender, I'll be taking music becuase it seems Davey forgot - Hur hur!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Music Department it is. 

Still need that location, Dreikoo.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 11, 2007)

Do I need to buy myself a wi-fi connection adapter or something?
I'm still new to most of this DS stuff but I'll be getting the game in two weeks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> There's room for 17 mono teams seeing as there are 17 different types.
> 
> So yeah, *we're now taking requests again! 9 more positions to fill!!* (2shea and Kitsune...what types do you want?)
> 
> ...



I'm thinking of at least 6 badges needed to challenge a gym leader for their title. 

@The Thieving Queen: If you have a router then it shouldn't be a problem. If not, then I'd suggest buying a wi-fi adapter stick that can be plugged into your PC.


----------



## Countach (Apr 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm thinking of at least 6 badges needed to challenge a gym leader for their title.



i think it should be at-least 10-12 because that shows you can beat at-lest half of the mono types, but scince you can use differant teams agansit the leaders it should be higher the 6


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Having more than 8 wouldn't make much sense at all if we require 8 to challenge the Elite 4.

I understand a few people here would be willing to battle all 17 and win in order to fight the Elite 4, but it would be a turn off to the average gamer  to make it any more than 5, imo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

Less than 8 but more than 5 IMO.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

That basically only leaves 6 or 7 badges, though. Which is too close to 8 for my liking.

I mean, aren't we supposed to assume these Gym Leaders will be a bitch to defeat? People shouldn't be signing up if they don't think they can defend their position. >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll represent the language classes. (i assume the bathhouse is out of the question eh? )


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Bathhouse is fine if you would prefer that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Bathhouse is fine if you would prefer that.



Yes i would , thanks.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> That basically only leaves 6 or 7 badges, though. Which is too close to 8 for my liking.
> 
> I mean, aren't we supposed to assume these Gym Leaders will be a bitch to defeat? People shouldn't be signing up if they don't think they can defend their position. >.>



But with first come first serve, we're just taking everyone for their word. It's *suppose*to be difficult which might not be the case. 

*compromises*

But if we do five badges, then the title can be taken away in a best of 3 series to avoid sheer luck.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Assuming the Gym Leader agrees to it, of course. He/she could always be cocky and agree to just one match, after all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> That basically only leaves 6 or 7 badges, though. Which is too close to 8 for my liking.


If you plan on filling all the monotyopes, then 6 out 17 is 11


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If you plan on filling all the monotyopes, then 6 out 17 is 11


I'm talking about badge requirements to challenge a Gym Leader for his position.

Elite 4 challenge requirement will still be 8 badges.

The 17 Gyms is only for variety. Members can choose which 8 they want to target if they're after challenging the Elite 4.


----------



## Countach (Apr 11, 2007)

i thought it was 8 badges just to enter the elite four tourny?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

There are no badge requirements to enter a tournament as of now. They're going to be average gamer friendly.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Assuming the Gym Leader agrees to it, of course. He/she could always be cocky and agree to just one match, after all.



Fair enough.

Here are *my* Gym Rules:


*Badge rules:*
6 on 6 
Challenger is not allowed to use legendaries.

*Title Defense Rules:*

5 Badges are Required
Best of 3
3 on 3
Both participants are only allowed to use psychic types


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good to me.

I'll probably run the same exact rules.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 11, 2007)

So you all still accepting more? If so... which types aren't taken?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Ice
Bug
Normal
Rock
Poison
Ground


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright, I guess I'll go with Ice. Hmm... section...

Well since my origonal request of BH is taken.... Fanclubs? o.o


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Any Fanclub section in particular?


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd rather be one of the Elite Four. (I stopped playing before crystal came out). Either way I'd use Ice types. When I played, I only used pokemon that were 1 type. For example, Bulbasaur was Grass/poison type. I would use Tangela instead because it was just Grass type. So yeah, if I was a pokemon character I'd either wanna be part of the Elite Four (or some version of them) or I'd be the last guy you fight.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Read the tournament sticky for our Elite 4 plans.

Don't think we forgot them.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there a due date for when our teams need to be done?


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll take bug.  Section: Court of Pure Souls


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 11, 2007)

I want the Other Anime/Manga Fanclubs FCs pls.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

I can do Ground Type and I would like Society TV or Society Library.  I didn't see those sections taken on the front page *crosses fingers*

EDIT:  I have a question.  Do they have to be a solid one type Pokemon, or can it have two types, like Torterra being Grass/Ground?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> There's room for 17 mono teams seeing as there are 17 different types.
> 
> So yeah, *we're now taking requests again! 9 more positions to fill!!* (2shea and Kitsune...what types do you want?)
> 
> ...



Awsome xD I wish I wasn't splurging on an Xbox and a comp or else I'd join up with the fun  

You guys should try to post some of your battles on youtube. Battles where Dethroning happens or when the E4 are challenged. It would be an interesting thing to see IMO


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I can do Ground Type and I would like Society TV or Society Library.  I didn't see those sections taken on the front page *crosses fingers*
> 
> EDIT:  I have a question.  Do they have to be a solid one type Pokemon, or can it have two types, like Torterra being Grass/Ground?



Yeah it can be a double type, otherwise there wouldn't be enough for certain mono teams.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Only remaining types are: 

Rock
Normal
Poison


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> EDIT:  I have a question.  Do they have to be a solid one type Pokemon, or can it have two types, like Torterra being Grass/Ground?


They can have two types.

As long as one type is Ground, you're cool.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright, thanks for adding me TenshiOni.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2007)

i will be a leader if you still need any....

but.... whats the point?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> but.... whats the point?


Fun? 

The thrill of collecting badges that actually take skill to achieve.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 11, 2007)

how will this work? wifi?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 11, 2007)

Correct. 

If we used Net Battle (or Competitor as it will be caused for D/P) people would just cheat to have all their Pokemon have the best possible EVs and IVs.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Teh Blender of course, I'm starting to build a small house between the blades and the plaza.
> 
> That or the music department, but I think Davey's got that down already.
> 
> Edit : Actually Suzuhiko got Blender, I'll be taking music becuase it seems Davey forgot - Hur hur!



If you fuck up, you'll be in trouble, little girl. 

And Net-Battle is a... decent alternative, I guess. But not the same feeling.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> If you fuck up, you'll be in trouble, little girl.
> 
> And Net-Battle is a... decent alternative, I guess. But not the same feeling.



Well if I "fuck-up" you better take my place. I don't know if they sell those wi-fi connecters here or not.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Well if I "fuck-up" you better take my place. I don't know if they sell those wi-fi connecters here or not.



They should, if not you can just get a wireless router or order one online. Just make sure you know what you're doing with your pokemon. Don't want the weakest Gym Leader to hail from the MD. D:


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 12, 2007)

Aw snap, that hurt. I'll probably hand over my position to someone anyway if I run into problems. Give me a week! D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2007)

I think we should have some limit of gym challenges per gym leader because word may go out about some leaders being the weak ones and some being the strong ones resaulting to the weak ones being challenged over and over again and the strong ones being ignored.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Or you should just have pre-Leader trainers that have to be challenged and fought before you take on the Gym-Leader, although all of them would be a bit too much in most cases.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 12, 2007)

Well...having 2-3 pre leader trainers for each gym would be ideal but i doubt there are enough people to fill all the positions of all 17 gyms. 

There should just be a challenge limit for each leader so that it would guarantee all leaders are being challenged equally and if one leader loses over and over he could maybe refuse to accept challenges so that he can work on his team and not be so weak anymore.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2007)

Tenshi, I sure do hope you know what your doing. Practically everyone here that is going to get D/P is a gym leader. >.<
We might have to make NF's Gyms more widely known at this rate. Are you going to post them up at gamefaqs or serebii?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Let's keep the MD gym secret for now. >.>

If not an Elite Four, maybe I can be a favourites-team pre-Leader. D:

Or just the Blue/Green Gym-Leader of NF.


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Read the tournament sticky for our Elite 4 plans.
> 
> Don't think we forgot them.


I didn't actually plan on participating in any Pokemon tourny, I was done with Pokemon after I entered middle school (and now I'm graduating high school, oh the memories). Even if I ever played it again I'd go and get a copy of the old red and blue. My team would only be guys from the original 150. But yes, sorry to dissapoint but the once self-proclaimed pokemaster will not be participating.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 12, 2007)

Why do you guys keep leaving me out of this?  I said I'd join in with this.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

That's because no one likes you.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 12, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> That's because no one likes you.



I wouldn't talk about it, Mr. No Friends himself.


----------



## Countach (Apr 12, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I wouldn't talk about it, Mr. No Friends himself.



oh snap....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I wouldn't talk about it, Mr. No Friends himself.



My hand dissagrees with you.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you interested in making a Rock, Normal, or Poison team, Marcus? If not, I could add you to the waiting list.


			
				Krag said:
			
		

> Tenshi, I sure do hope you know what your doing. Practically everyone here that is going to get D/P is a gym leader. >.<
> We might have to make NF's Gyms more widely known at this rate. Are you going to post them up at gamefaqs or serebii?


You really think only this little people will get D/P? I highly doubt that, myself.

But if there's a lack of participation we could always cut down the Gym Leaders, don't worry. I don't think we'll have to resort to posting notices on Serebii or Gamefaqs.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 12, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Are you interested in making a Rock, Normal, or Poison team, Marcus? If not, I could add you to the waiting list.



I guess I'll go on the waiting list for now and may lean to poison down the road, if nothing empties out.  I only know a hande from the new set that is poison.

EDIT - Shalashaska playing favorites?  That ain't a type and a bit overpowered. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 12, 2007)

Nah, he isn't in it. 

Updated list in the 1st post.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2007)

soo this s the gym leader thing
i see
so can i still be something other than
Rock, Normal, or Poison?
if so can i be water or ice


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 12, 2007)

Tenshi as a Gym Leader, do we get to make up the badge names and what not or are you going to assign the names and everything?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 12, 2007)

esca said:


> soo this s the gym leader thing
> i see
> so can i still be something other than
> Rock, Normal, or Poison?
> if so can i be water or ice


Water and Ice have already been taken.

But if you want me to add you to the waiting list for those types (just in case the current leaders drop the position), that can be done. 


dragonbattousai said:


> Tenshi as a Gym Leader, do we get to make up the badge names and what not or are you going to assign the names and everything?


Haven't really decided that yet.

I guess you guys could start considering your own names just in case.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2007)

ok add me then


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

esca said:


> ok add me then



Just to let ya know...you might aswell just be on the waiting for ice only because i'm the water leader and i've already decided on my team and bred 4/6ths of it already with good IVs and natures so there's no chance in me dropping out.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 13, 2007)

Considering I own Pokemon Pearl in Japanese, I am going to complete the game (I stopped at the 7th Badge) so I can gather my team of Ground and start training them and then transfer them to Diamond when I get it once I have gotten all 8 badges so they obey


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just to let ya know...you might aswell just be on the waiting for ice only because i'm the water leader and i've already decided on my team and bred 4/6ths of it already with good IVs and natures so there's no chance in me dropping out.



Shit if you think I'm gonna be dropping out you're crazy.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 13, 2007)

Hrm, well, I could consider taking the poison position... That one still up for grabs? Could be fun having a poison team... 
Gotta pick a place? Um... Library - Floor 2 - Comics Section
Otherwise I might join the Grass gym and be a guard there or something under the gym leader... or maybe ghost...

One thing I think we should do is coordinate what pokemon were each raising so we don't have a Aerodactyl in the rock team and the flying. Suck for people to fight the same guys repeatedly and some pokemon are just naturally more desirable than others making it likely some might select the same one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> One thing I think we should do is coordinate what pokemon were each raising so we don't have a Aerodactyl in the rock team and the flying. Suck for people to fight the same guys repeatedly and some pokemon are just naturally more desirable than others making it likely some might select the same one.



Well...concidering pokemon only have 2 types any one challenger could potentially fight the same exact pokemon a maximum of 2 times so it doesn't seem like something really bad to me.

 Also as far as Aerodactyl for example the flying gym leader who uses an Aerodactyl will probably have it play in another way than the rock leader because the flying one would teach it moves such as earthquake  to compensate for the flying type's weakness to electric types.

 It's highly unlikelly for 2 of the same pokemon to have th exact same moves as they'd serve different purposses for different mono-teams but there will be many different pokemon who will all play the same (sweepers for example) so the divercity of species doesn't guarantee a divercity in the function of the pokemon itself.




> Shit if you think I'm gonna be dropping out you're crazy.



Nah i wasn't thinking that...i just know that i'm not dropping so i was trying to help that guy out


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just to let ya know...you might aswell just be on the waiting for ice only because i'm the water leader and i've already decided on my team and bred 4/6ths of it already with good IVs and natures so there's no chance in me dropping out.



Post them stats and IV's, boy!


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't really want to reveal my team...i could PM em to ya or something


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Works for me. XD


----------



## ilabb (Apr 13, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Hrm, well, I could consider taking the poison position... That one still up for grabs? Could be fun having a poison team...
> Gotta pick a place? Um... Library - Floor 2 - Comics Section
> Otherwise I might join the Grass gym and be a guard there or something under the gym leader... or maybe ghost...
> 
> One thing I think we should do is coordinate what pokemon were each raising so we don't have a Aerodactyl in the rock team and the flying. Suck for people to fight the same guys repeatedly and some pokemon are just naturally more desirable than others making it likely some might select the same one.


Interested in grass? If you reaaaaaally want, you can have grass and I'll take rock.

I can do with both XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

I feel sorry for some of the gym leaders that will be facing dual types like Grass/Ice


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Prepare to feel sorry for yourself when you meet me in combat.

>.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Prepare to feel sorry for yourself when you meet me in combat.
> 
> >.>



You mean in the tournament? 

Just try me 

*although I'm more of a breeder >_>*


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I feel sorry for some of the gym leaders that will be facing dual types like Grass/Ice



Well we'll prolly be using some dual types ourselves . Dual types that have x4 weaknesses to common attack types are generally more of a risk to use without a really balanced out type spread in your team.  A grass/ice pokemon has weakness to like 6 different types...let's see fire(x2) flying fighting rock poison steel ...yeah...i don't feel really threatened


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't get it =\ 

Are we allowed to challenge leaders for their position or what? Other than that, I don't see the point of having leaders.

Are they only allowed to use one type of Pokemon when competing with other members or what? =\


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You mean in the tournament?
> 
> Just try me
> 
> *although I'm more of a breeder >_>*


IMMA WHOOP YO MISTY WORSHIPPING ARSE WITH YOUR OWN POKEMON


Dreikoo said:


> Well we'll prolly be using some dual types ourselves . Dual types that have x4 weaknesses to common attack types are generally more of a risk to use without a really balanced out type spread in your team.  A grass/ice pokemon has weakness to like 6 different types...let's see fire(x2) flying fighting rock poison steel ...yeah...i don't feel really threatened


Heh, if they can get their tactics working before you can take advantage of those types, it won't really matter. XD


NaraShikamaru said:


> I don't get it =\
> 
> Are we allowed to challenge leaders for their position or what? Other than that, I don't see the point of having leaders.
> 
> Are they only allowed to use one type of Pokemon when competing with other members or what? =\


You are allowed to challenge Gym-Leaders, but what requirements they hold is unsure as of yet. They will be allowed to refuse, however.

And Gym-Leaders have selected a main-type which has to be present in every member of their team. When getting challenged, they might be allowed to use a custom team, but for gym-matches it's mono-type only. Don't know about tournaments yet, though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> I don't get it =\
> 
> Are we allowed to challenge leaders for their position or what? Other than that, I don't see the point of having leaders.
> 
> Are they only allowed to use one type of Pokemon when competing with other members or what? =\



You can challenge for a badge, and when you have 8 you can enter the tournament that will decide the Elite 4.

If you want to challenge a gym leader to their position, you must have at least 5 badges and the fight will be mono-type versus mono-type. In other words, if you face a water gym leader, you can only use water types to battle them for their title. 

When your just earning a badge, you can use any type (excluding legendaries)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

So much for letting Gym-Leaders deciding the terms of battle in a dethroning match.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> So much for letting Gym-Leaders deciding the terms of battle in a dethroning match.




Let me specify.

Those are my gym rules. 

Plus, I will institute best of 3 (3 on 3) matches.

Gym leaders must clearly state their rules and stick to them.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Also, are we really going through with 'No Legendaries', excluding not-so-broken semi's from being used?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 13, 2007)

I thought it was said that the gym leaders can use Legendaries?  Either way, I never liked using them, but if I must to keep my position at stake, then I will >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Gym-Leaders using legendaries? Oh hellz no. Semi-legendaries, maybe. But full on Legendaries are a no-no by default


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 13, 2007)

What is considered Semi-Legendaried?


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

Another thing. Will challengers use their pokemon at the current level like the leaders or will they be able to use the level elevate to 100 D/p has? I think it's  not fair for the gym leaders to level up to 100 when the challengers can auto elevate their teams so i belive challengers should use their teams at their current levels whatever they are.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Also, are we really going through with 'No Legendaries', excluding not-so-broken semi's from being used?



Legendaries shouldn't' be allowed for the challenger or Gym leader, IMO. At least I'm sticking to that rule. 

Semi-legendaries on the other hand >_>


----------



## ilabb (Apr 13, 2007)

Legendaries as in the legendary trio Pokemon (birds, beasts, golems... pixie things) should be allowed. Things like Dragonite have a higher stat total than them as it stands anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Only the trio's, though. The likes of Mew, Mewtwo, Lugia, Ho-Oh and so on have way too stat-totals to be fair.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 13, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You can challenge for a badge, and when you have 8 you can enter the tournament that will decide the Elite 4.
> 
> If you want to challenge a gym leader to their position, you must have at least 5 badges and the fight will be mono-type versus mono-type. In other words, if you face a water gym leader, you can only use water types to battle them for their title.
> 
> When your just earning a badge, you can use any type (excluding legendaries)


Thanks for clearing that up man. 

You staff are going to have a lot of trouble in your hands trying to keep track of everything if this whole Elite 4/Gym Battle thing goes on forever. Who's going to keep track of it all? :S


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Kira and Tenshi One will have to.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

Each leader should keep track of their battles and list all the challenges he has had and the resaults of the battles and such.

 I'm worrying more about people claiming they've won a battle when they've actually lost it and without much way to prove it either way outside of filming each and every battle and posting the vids on youtube...ah well i hope people will be fair.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, if there are battle-records on D/P, it'd be easier. >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Well, if there are battle-records on D/P, it'd be easier. >.>



I don't think the battle records will be personal enough to say who won a specifit battle. More like just a listing of total wins and losses. Also you'd still have to post a pic of em and someone could play with someone else and post it as though he had won against a leader. I'm just saying though i'm not sure how exactly the wins/losses system will work in d/p.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmmm... Well, I hope you all have a digi/webcam.

xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Hmmm... Well, I hope you all have a digi/webcam.
> 
> xD



Oh i do...i'm worrying about the others in general more about my bother of filming and uploading tons of vids  XD.


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2007)

the gym leader will make a list on their gym thread that will have all the people that have beat them, just like the statues in the games


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

But there's still the matter of Gym-Leaders potentially lying about losses/victories. It is a matter of trust, but Gym-Leaders are still people.


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2007)

then that gym leader can be impeached by 12 votes of the other gym leaders


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2007)

But how will they know if he/she has lied? That's the problem. One'd assume that a Gym-Leader would have less reason to lie, but it would still require proof.


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2007)

there is no reason for people to be makeing up stuff, its not like theirs money on these games


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> But how will they know if he/she has lied? That's the problem. One'd assume that a Gym-Leader would have less reason to lie, but it would still require proof.



Thats true...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok so Legendary Trios are alright to use, that is all I wanted to know.  I always considered Mewtwo, Mew, Ho-Oh, Lugia, Celebi, Kyogre, Grouden, Rayqueza, Jiraichi, Dialga, Palkia, and the other new D/P Legendaries that I don't feel like naming because I don't rememeber the names and there are too many this time around, eye candy and were just to show off. 

But would you consider Regigigas a Semi-Legendary?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 13, 2007)

Regigigas might be considered semi-legendary, yeah. He blows, really.


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2007)

i need a shinny charizard


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2007)

I wanna represent the translation board, but are spots still open?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 13, 2007)

Spots are open for Normal, Poison, and Rock.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Spots are open for Normal, Poison, and Rock.



I guess I can do Rock~

Also, can gym leaders have more than just one type of Pokemon on their team, like the game gym leaders do? Yet, these Pokemon need to have at least one type of their leader type's moves. Or is that not in effect?


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2007)

as long as one of their types is rock its ok


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 13, 2007)

Countach said:


> as long as one of their types is rock its ok



That's not what I meant. So guess not... oh well~
I'm still Rock representing the Translation forum


----------



## Countach (Apr 13, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> That's not what I meant. So guess not... oh well~
> I'm still Rock representing the Translation forum



no you cant use a dragonite just because it has rock slide


----------



## Disociatively Identified (Apr 13, 2007)

put me down for Poison Trainer


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Regigigas might be considered semi-legendary, yeah. He blows, really.



You need the 3 regis from Ruby/Sapphire in order to get Regigigas right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> You need the 3 regis from Ruby/Sapphire in order to get Regigigas right?



That's correct. You need to transfer those 3 to D/P in order for Regigigas to appear.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

So what is the limiter on semi-legendaries per team? One or so?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 14, 2007)

Can we just get a total list of what all is banned and what all is limited? Since I'm not that familiar with anything post-original, it would save me some time with what *not* to waste myself working on, and what I should if I had a list to go on, now that I'm going back through them all in an effort to catch up in time for the tourney:3


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Is Manaphy allowed?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Also, do we need to send anyone our possible team?~


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Is Manaphy allowed?



Really, what do you think? 100 base-stat for every stat.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Really, what do you think? 100 base-stat for every stat.



Shhhhh....not everyone needs to know that


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's correct. You need to transfer those 3 to D/P in order for Regigigas to appear.



Awww man, my friend had all three in his Ruby but then our other friend frickin deleted the file..%$)@!!


----------



## Kingrazor (Apr 14, 2007)

I'll use Magikarp.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 14, 2007)

Seems someone took Rock ilabb, so don't worry about it, I'll just stick with poison?
Could I be put down as the poison? Seems others are trying to get it now...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

//DUCKS.4.CUP!!// said:


> Awww man, my friend had all three in his Ruby but then our other friend frickin deleted the file..%$)@!!



I have at least 2 sets of regis in my Pokemon Box storage system 

I don't remember how many times I restarted my Sapphire game, but every time I did I usually transferred my legendaries and certain pokemon to Box (Gamecube storage) and retrieved them with either my Leaf Green or Ruby game  



Yoshitsune said:


> Also, do we need to send anyone our possible team?~


Yeah, you'll need to provide a list of your pokemon that you'll be using in your gym matches.

For example you can list 9 pokemon mono-types you have at your disposal and use any 3 of them in a gym match (if your gym battle rules were 3 on 3 matches). You still have an element of surprise but your opponent is at least aware at your potential team. 

It's like having a study sheet for a test but not knowing what questions will be on the exam.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Alright so Yoshitsune is Rock, good. That's an extremely powerful type in D/P due to Sandstorm abuse (raises sp.def by 50% -- Tyranitar is fucking near broken). 

Disociatively Identified, not to be rude, but you're rather new. Are you sure you'll go through with the Poison trainer gym and not forget about this forum? 

---

Manaphy, Celebi, and Jirachi are all ok. So are all Legendary Threes, Tyranitar, and Regigigas. 

Mew, however, is not allowed because it learns Scheme and can Baton Pass that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Alright so Yoshitsune is Rock, good.
> 
> Disociatively Identified, not to be rude, but you're rather new. Are you sure you'll go through with the Poison trainer gym and not forget about this forum?
> 
> ...



So I could use my Jirachi for my psychic gym pokemon? 

How about Latios and Latias?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

What about the following?

Slaking
Dragonite
Metagross
Latias
Latios
Salamence

They're all Tier 3, besides Slaking which is Tier 2, like Tyrannitar.

And Kira, as long as you don't fucking use Soul Dew on either Latias or Latios.

>.>

And will we have the Sleep Clause in effect?


----------



## Disociatively Identified (Apr 14, 2007)

pretty sure no latias and latios


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> What about the following?
> 
> Slaking
> Dragonite
> ...



I was actually going to mention that when I brought up Hold Items but since you brought it up...absolutely *no* Soul Dew


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Aha so i CAN use manaphy .


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Jirachi = a-ok in Psychic Gym or Steel Gym.


Shalashaska said:


> What about the following?
> 
> Slaking
> Dragonite
> ...


All of those are fine but Latios and Latias Soul Dew or not. Unless someone can make a convincing argument on why Latios and Latias should be included despite not being in the OU tier on Net Battle regardless of item.

No clauses as of yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Aha so i CAN use manaphy .



That reminds me of two things:

I need to either buy Pokemon Ranger or trade with someone who has manaphy or it's pre-evolution.


Once the game comes out we might want to set-up a trading thread (Just an idea)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

No Sleep Clause? Time for a Spore+Focus Punch Breloom. >.>

And what about a Clone Clause


----------



## Disociatively Identified (Apr 14, 2007)

> Disociatively Identified, not to be rude, but you're rather new. Are you sure you'll go through with the Poison trainer gym and not forget about this forum?



Trust me Im here for the long run.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Honestly, I'm fine with cloning if someone has figured out how to do it in D/P. Just no action replay Pokemon.

And now you see why I love fighting Pokemon (Breloom = ). But yeah, if Spore causes me to win all my matches we might have a Sleep Clause, but as of now, no.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Alright then, Disociatively Identified. You're Poison.

What area are you interested in representing here?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Once the game comes out we might want to set-up a trading thread (Just an idea)



Ditto
(the same thought, not the blob)

I need a few of those unobtainables myself


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Honestly, I'm fine with cloning if someone has figured out how to do it in D/P. Just no action replay Pokemon.
> 
> And now you see why I love fighting Pokemon (Breloom = ). But yeah, if Spore causes me to win all my matches we might have a Sleep Clause, but as of now, no.



What about a Species/Pokemon Clause, then? Or do you fancy facing teams of 6 T-tars? XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> What about a Species/Pokemon Clause, then? Or do you fancy facing teams of 6 T-tars? XD


Yes, a Pokemon clause is definitely in effect. 

Fortunately, with D/P, 6 Dragon Pokemon are finally ready so it was possible for Countach.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

You know what would be the ultimate team? Six Arceus. XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

6 Rock Type Arceus. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

It's like a Mew, just with 120 more total basestat points.

xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ditto
> (the same thought, not the blob)
> 
> I need a few of those unobtainables myself



Yeah, I'm sure there's a few people who would find it convenient. Right now, the only pokemon I would want is manaphy and Deoxys. Of course there are a few obtainable pkmn in D/P but I'll cross that bridge when I get there xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Kira's gonna be my pokédaddy.

>.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah i'm also up for setting up a trading sytem. If anything we should give eachother pokemon they haven't seen so they can get em over GTS because you can ask for pokemon you have already seen only.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Setting up a Trading Board sounds like a great idea, yeah. Breeding on your own can take hours or days if you're after a certain EV spread but if you have an entire forum interested in the same perfect EV Heracross....


----------



## Disociatively Identified (Apr 14, 2007)

I can represent Society TV forgot to put that down when I signed up


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

Man I wished I've seen this thread earlier but I'm not exactly fond of Normal pokemon...

Hmmm there's Togekiss... Clefable... Exploud... Snorlax....

I can't use Blissey cause it's cheap...

But if you do want to have a Normal Gym Leader, I can do that. I'll be getting both games anyway so might as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Setting up a Trading Board sounds like a great idea, yeah. Breeding on your own can take hours or days if you're after a certain EV spread but if you have an entire forum interested in the same perfect EV Heracrosss....



That's an understatement. Breeding itself isn't that much of a trial, but hatching them is pure torture. However, for people like me who have plenty of time to kill it's not that bad, but it's mind numbingly boring getting the required steps to hatch them  

especially those pokemon who require over +8,000 steps >_<


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow. I feel so unprepared. A lot of you guys already have a team of 6 lined up. I've got... Nothing...

I never really took the Pokemon games so seriously that I planned out my team. I usually just took Pokemon that I liked and raised them to high levels.

EDIT: Why don't you ask for a Pokemon Diamond/Pearl subforum to keep all the topics in?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

I can represent Konoha TV


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Shadow Blade, you sure you want it then? You could always just wait to see if someone resigns from a position. 

But here: 


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's an understatement. Breeding itself isn't that much of a trial, but hatching them is pure torture. However, for people like me who have plenty of time to kill it's not that bad, but it's mind numbingly boring getting the required steps to hatch them
> 
> especially those pokemon who require over +8,000 steps >_<


Breeding in Emerald = caek.

Simply put a Slugma in your team (cuts the required steps in half) and use the Acro Bike to go from Vend@@@@ town to Route 118 back and forth over and over and over again. You can do it completely without interruption. 



NaraShikamaru said:


> EDIT: Why don't you ask for a Pokemon Diamond/Pearl subforum to keep all the topics in?


I don't think D/P is THAT huge yet but if all these tournaments and badge matches are as successful as we're hoping then me and Kira just might. xD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

because of flame body it's slightly faster. Still annoying though, heh.

And Tenshi I can work something out. I mean if someone do resign I'll probably take their position (well I'm a Steel\Ground fan) but for now if you need my help I'll be more than happy to assist.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Alrighty, then. You're down for Normal, which makes all the positions filled.  

I'd definitely recommend Porygon-Z, Togekiss, and at least Snorlax *or* Blissey. Or both if you want to totally rape all Special attack attempts. >.>


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

Don't worry I can think of something


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

You're forgetting Slaking. >.>


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

The Pokemon I recommended are, imo, more beneficial to any team than Slaking. I didn't forget him.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I dunno, he's powerful enough to be very useful, even with Truant.

HP: 150
Att: 160
Def: 100
Spd: 100
Sp Att: 95
Sp Def: 65

That's nothing to laugh at. Not to mention that, in RSE, he was the only thing that'd make Hyper Beam useful.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

me neither. Traunt can be a pain and Slaking is one of the poekmon you need to have patience for.

By the way, Tenshi. How is this gonna work? How many pokes should I have and what level should I raise them?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> The Pokemon I recommended are, imo, *more* beneficial to any team than Slaking. I didn't forget him.


**


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> By the way, Tenshi. How is this gonna work? How many pokes should I have and what level should I raise them?


You're going to need 6 well-trained Normal Pokemon for this.

Preferably level 100.

Don't worry, we're going to wait at least two months after D/P so there's time (and well, if anyone can't raise 6 to lvl 100 in two months they probably shouldn't have signed up >.>).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> me neither. Traunt can be a pain and Slaking is one of the poekmon you need to have patience for.
> 
> By the way, Tenshi. How is this gonna work? How many pokes should I have and what level should I raise them?



Just Return > Switch. Makes Truant avoidable and ignorable.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

two months sounds easy cosidering I had 6 100 in 1 month so I can do that.

And I can gather six as well... Just that I need to pick between Snorlax or Blissey right?


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm not forcing you to pick between anything. xD

But er, if I was training Normal, I'd definitely run Snorlax or the Bitch or both.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Just Return > Switch. Makes Truant avoidable and ignorable.



yeah but the fact that the switch can hurt other pokemon in my team in the process.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Just make sure you have Rapid Spin and you'll most likely be fine.

And why not have a team of 6 Smeargle? Think of all the attacks you could have!


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Just make sure you have Rapid Spin and you'll most likely be fine.




Oh, I love my planned starter (as in, battle starter). Designed to eliminate AIDS.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

...fucker.

You're not going to OU Skarmory, are you? XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

Rapid Spin... hmmm isn't that to get rid of those spikes?

and I think I'm only going to use Snorlax. I mean Blissey AND Snorlax on the same team is cheap.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

It is. If you don't have one, PRAY that your opponent doesn't get to three layers.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...fucker.
> 
> You're not going to OU Skarmory, are you? XD


Fuck Skarm. And Spikes is the least of my worries.

You misunderstood my post. :>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

No.

I figured that you'd want to kill all of Africa.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 14, 2007)

after checking Serebii I don't have many choices. No Normal Pokemon can learn that... BUT there's a way around that.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I know one normal pokemon that can.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

There isn't a Rapid Spin-able Normal Pokemon.

Which is fucking hilarious considering it's a normal move. >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

A pokemon sub forum dedicated towards tournaments, Gym Battles and Training would sound heavenly. But like any other section it will be dependent on need and level of activity. Because frankly, we can't create a need...the need already has to be there, but I'm confident that interest will be high if we really put some effort into it. And why we all may have differences, I think we all genuinely like the games so, I think there's enough fans to support such an initiative. We will see how things play out in the next few months.


Possible threads include:

Tournaments (Main Elite 4 tourny, LVL 50  & 100 and hatchling battles)
Trade/Request Thread
Breeding request Threads (move sets, natures, etc....)
EV/IV thread (advice/discussion)
Gym Leader threads (W/L records, challenges, etc...)

Serebii forums isn't holding a forum wide tournament so hopefully we'll be pioneers in this regard so let's really make this project take off ^_^


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> A pokemon sub forum dedicated towards tournaments, Gym Battles and Training would sound heavenly. But like any other section it will be dependent on need and level of activity. Because frankly, we can't create a need...the need already has to be there, but I'm confident that interest will be high if we really put some effort into it. And why we all may have differences, I think we all genuinely like the games so, I think there's enough fans to support such an initiative. We will see how things play out in the next few months.
> 
> 
> Possible threads include:
> ...


Don't forget clan threads.

That would be awesome. Clans could battle each other


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Sigh, now I need to rape Sandstorm...>>

I wanted flying...>> or some place to use my Lanturn


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Pokemon clans?... >.<

This calls for symbols and leather jackets, The Warriors style!


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 14, 2007)

Warriors... come out to playyyyyyyyy. xD

Clans would be a kind of cool idea, if people were willing ofcourse.

Also don't forget a thread just dedicated to D/P Friend Codes. We'll all need direct access to eachothers.

But anyway, I think that a subforum for this would be spectacular, and if we spread the word enough it could bring in countless new members, and with the interest we have already I think the subforum would definately be active.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm already joining a massive clan. It will be great if there are clan battles.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

I wanna make badges~~ or whatever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I wanna make badges~~ or whatever



Yes, we've been talking about it but not in great detail. I think we need to march on over to the art section and start begging for some talented artists to make us badges xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, we've been talking about it but not in great detail. I think we need to march on over to the art section and start begging for *some talented artists to make us badges* xD



If this was real life, i'd say "ahem..."


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Finally all spots are filled, how awesome, and I call dibs on my badge being called Terra Badge.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

D: screw a subsection. How about a Pokemon Diamond/Pearl site?!!

Maybe thats too far XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Too many great sites for Pokemon already. xD

And well, I wanted to keep this strictly NF.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

My badge would be Lion-like. D:


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah, A subforum for Pokemon Diamond/Pearl would be awesome then


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Well here is one concept of my badge.  Gonna redo that orange explosion part, I pretty much made it in 3 min


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Mind you, Gym Leaders:

Just because you're leaders doesn't mean you're not free to collect gym badges of your own using another team for the purpose of challenging an Elite 4 and/or pride.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

You could try battling for the Gym-Plaques like that dude in the anime. D:


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Alright, this is my official Badge for my gym, The Terra Badge


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks like the Steel-Badge. >.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Mind you, Gym Leaders:
> 
> Just because you're leaders doesn't mean you're not free to collect gym badges of your own using another team for the purpose of challenging an Elite 4 and/or pride.



I'm definitely building up my team to challenge gym leaders and for the upcoming tournament. I have to take a break from breeding eventually xDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Kira, can I carry my own badge, just because I'm an awesome person and trainer?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Kira, can I carry my own badge, just because I'm an awesome person and trainer?



You didn't apply for a gym leader position because of the mono-type restriction?

You can carry a badge, but I don't know of what value it will be...*well, there's always personal value*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I did apply, but TO was against me being the Blue/Green of NF. XD

And a badge would just be fucking awesome. >.>


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Looks like the Steel-Badge. >.>



Does it? <.< I need to go look at all the gym badges so I can make one that is original...Anyone know a link to a place that shows them, I don't see one on Serebii.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

You're welcome to carry your own badge if you want.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I will.

And it will be more awesome and desirable than yours.

D:


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

if we can get sprits i call lance


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

No real point to sprites. xD

But, well, if you use a trainer card or anything, feel free to use w/e you want.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Meh, I rather draw my character out than use sprites from the game.  At least until Battle Revolution comes out, because then you can make your character  which I am excited about.


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

anybody have a pokemon with pokerus?

because that can demand a big trade value


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody have a pokemon with pokerus?
> 
> because that can demand a big trade value



I've had quite a few pokemon with pokerus (I have a lvl 100 Blaziken with it)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Never had Pokerus. That still sounds like a store.

XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

I think I have Starmie with pokerus....>>


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

if you get pokerus, and use macho band and fight a pokemon like charizard with 3 SA evs, you end up with 12 evs from one battle, wich means that it will only take 26 battles to max out your evs


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

I just noticed my EXP Share is missing T_T I hope I accidentally traded it to one of my other versions, but if it went to my friend's LeafGreen, I'm in deep shit....He lost his version...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Okay....small question. 

I was thinking of transferring my Lugia to Leaf Green but it's still at level 54. Should I max out it's level first then transfer it or transfer it right away and level it up on Leaf Green?

Pros/Cons


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

what game is it in now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Countach said:


> what game is it in now



Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness (Gamecube)


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

might as well lv it up in leaf, but you have already shot the evs, unless you have yet to battle with it yet.

so it does not really matter


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Actually, he could just feed the Lugia EV reducing berries (they exist) and he can fix that.

If it's only level 54 then I can't imagine one of his stats has received over 100 EVs (that's the limit before the berries don't work, I believe). 



They MAY just be in Emerald though; I'm not sure. 

--

I'd level it in Leaf Green, CJ. Elite 4 should prove fast than XD.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Meh..kind of had no choice. I forgot that the experience points return to the pokemon after it's been purified >_>



TenshiOni said:


> Actually, he could just feed the Lugia EV reducing berries (they exist) and he can fix that.
> 
> If it's only level 54 then I can't imagine one of his stats has received over 100 EVs (that's the limit before the berries don't work, I believe).
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks, I wasn't even aware of those types of berries xDD

I have emerald so, I'll look for those berries.


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

he would have to buy pokemon Eme.

but the top tier pokemon are only for self pleasure, so it does not matter

or you could use a niffty cheat and just transport yourself to island 8, so you dont need to use the wild poke modifire to get it, so you basicly get a legal lugia/ho-oh with out visting japan


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Countach said:


> he would have to buy pokemon Eme.
> 
> but the top tier pokemon are only for self pleasure, so it does not matter
> 
> or you could use a niffty cheat and just transport yourself to island 8, so you dont need to use the wild poke modifire to get it, so you basicly get a legal lugia/ho-oh with out visting japan



Other than crystal, I've purchased every single pokemon game


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Other than crystal, I've purchased every single pokemon game



did you only use pikachu in your party because he followed you, because i did


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 14, 2007)

Pokemon Yellow, ftw.

Loved how you could get Bulba, Char, and Squirtle. <3 

And epic Pikachu surfing game of win.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Pokemon Yellow, ftw.
> 
> Loved how you could get Bulba, Char, and Squirtle. <3
> 
> And epic Pikachu surfing game of win.



Pokemon Yellow will always remain my favorite game. 

You get the 3 starters
The storyline is closer to the anime
I caught all 150 pokemon
Pikachu follows you around.


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

dident he have little pickachu bordshorts?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

Kira, you purchased every pokemon game BUT the best one? Madness much?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Kira, you purchased every pokemon game BUT the best one? Madness much?



Let me correct myself. I don't count puzzle, snap, dungeon or pinball as actual pokemon games


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

he means crystal


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

I do.

Crystal >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Every other pokemon game in existence.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

The only good thing I liked about Crystal was the animation in the Pokemon.  I liked G/S over Crystal, but I think D/P will blow people away on what it has to offer specially that it has Crystal's animation. 

Finished my Gym Leader, lemme know what you think, because it took some time in Illustrator.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

is it supposed to resemble you or give off an essence of your gym?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

To the gym-leader image... I'm keeping my mouth shut. >.>

And Crystal offered more than just animations. Updated battles, Suicune (:3) and a general smoother image.

Doubt that D/P will be mind-numbingly good, though. I always look at the pokemon of each new generation, and they've become increasingly bad. I want some damned pocket monsters, not cute things.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Pocket Monsters...like compact cosmetics you can carry in your purse all day? Or video game sprites that have personality? 
/\   /\
'u\./u'


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

No, balls to anally insert into Emery. D:


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> No, balls to anally insert into Emery. D:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwyVV5_orBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

...yeah, G-Gundam is probably the worst Gundam series ever. XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

Was that...transformers?..why..

edit: guess not (mecha anime....boooo)


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...yeah, G-Gundam is probably the worst Gundam series ever. XD



you ment greatest ever


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2007)

...Transformers?

:rofl

Greatest? The only good thing about it was the Dutch Gundam.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> is it supposed to resemble you or give off an essence of your gym?



That isn't me that's for sure >.> but I was trying to go with the gym by making my hair brown to stand off as the color of the ground and I thought I should put the sword on him so Battousai in some way >.>



> To the gym-leader image... I'm keeping my mouth shut. >.>



What is that suppose to mean? -.-

I like to see you try and work with vector in Illustrator...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

I dont watch that kinda stuff, that's why....
unncessary use of animation


----------



## Countach (Apr 14, 2007)

i dare you not to laugh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVoVuDyP6ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> What is that suppose to mean? -.-
> 
> I like to see you try and work with vector in Illustrator...



You've inspired me to draw a trainer......
with Photoshop, of course....though my tablet doesn't work on Vista


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 14, 2007)

Same thing happend to me on vista, wacom needs some new drivers!!


Anyway, I'd gladly accept a vector illustrator challenge xD  Too bad if I do a trainer it'll be in sprite form.


----------



## Nico (Apr 14, 2007)

Kira, can you get on MSN sometime to discuss? D:


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Same thing happend to me on vista, wacom needs some new drivers!!
> .



It's not a wacom...but I guess there's no solution to it...huh?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2007)

^stay on-topic people >_>


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 14, 2007)

i call secondary on steel, BYAHHHH!


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 15, 2007)

Was I not chosen to be poison or something? Seems it was given to someone else...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 15, 2007)

I might not EV/IV train....so.......
I'll still put up a good fight

Since everyone here is probably gonna do that...>>


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2007)

I've decided to make my own Pokemon clan in the future.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyway, I liked DB's gym leader pic, even though I wish I was Ground Leader instead of Normal, lol.

Anyway. god thinking of a badge name for a normal gym is a pain... it's... plain... grrrr... Ordinary Badge? XD

Oh only those who aren't in a gym can participate in the tournament, right?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Anyway. god thinking of a badge name for a normal gym is a pain... it's... plain... grrrr... Ordinary Badge? XD



You need to expand your mind :amazed :

Button Badge
Standard Badge
Palette Badge
Solid Badge


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Average Joe Badge
White Badge
Blanc Badge
Cracca Badge


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

Possibly unneeded list of possible badge names...>> I was bored and like synoynms...and was inspired by Shadow Blade


*Spoiler*: __ 



Normal:
Solid Badge
Palette Badge
Button Badge
Standard Badge

Fire:
Magma Badge
Carbon Badge
Crater Badge
Vulcan Badge

Water:
Gushing Badge
Moisture Badge
Rapids Badge
Dew Badge

Grass:
Verdure Badge
Garden Badge
Foliage Badge
Pasture Badge
Sapling Badge

Ice:
Frozen Badge
Slush Badge
Icicle Badge
Fragment Badge

Dark:
Vile Badge
Punisher Badge
Midnight Badge
Crooked Badge

Dragon:
Tail Badge
Horned Badge
Raging Badge
Legendary Badge

Electric:
Voltage Badge
Starburst Badge
Circuit Badge
Ion Badge

Steel:
Gear Badge
Gadget Badge
Metalic Badge
Bronze Badge

Flying:
Sygnis Badge
Tailwind Badge
Cirrus Badge
Plume Badge

Fighting:
Ballistic Badge
Pummel Badge
Force Badge
Olympic Badge

Psychic:
Wand Badge
Mental Badge
Horus Badge
Sight Badge

Bug:
Morph Badge
Swarm Badge
Pod Badge
Cocoon Badge

Poison:
Miasmic Badge
Malaise Badge
Needle Badge
Virus Badge

Ghost:
Scythe Badge
Spectre Badge
Spiteful Badge
Phantom Badge

Ground:
Land Badge
Fissure Badge
Sandstream Badge
Gaea Badge

Rock:
Pinnacle Badge
Fossil Badge
Amethyst Badge
Mountain Badge


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Some of those just made me go. "..."


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Some of those just made me go. "..."



Not as :amazed  as your Average Joe Badge...<<


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

...dude

"Wand Badge"


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...dude
> 
> "Wand Badge"



I got it from an infomercial, some magic wand thing....

But, that's why I posted many possibilities for ONE type...dude


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Also, you missed 'Poultry Badge' for flying.

xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Also, you missed 'Poultry Badge' for flying.
> 
> xD



They are not all domestic chickens....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Nor are all Psychic-types capable of playing with their 'wands'.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 16, 2007)

Heh. Poultry Badge.

My Articuno is named ColdTurkey 

I'm fucking _clever_.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Heh. Poultry Badge.
> 
> My Articuno is named ColdTurkey
> 
> I'm fucking _clever_.



Heh one of my moltres is named "Hotchic" .


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 16, 2007)

o________o

It's so uneven on top of it being crap-tacular.

Lulz, I quit. Seems I can't go ahead with the comp, so could you striketh my name from list, Tenshi Oni. :3


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Was I not chosen to be poison or something? Seems it was given to someone else...


Were you first to ask? And if so, proof?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Mikey, tTQ just resigned from leadership, incase you missed it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

Whoops.

Didn't notice.

So...we seem to have the Dark Gym open again.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

poor ttq, he never had a chance

morns his loss


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Whoops.
> 
> Didn't notice.
> 
> So...we seem to have the Dark Gym open again.



LOL...*loads up on fighting types*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 16, 2007)

wooo.. i'm so gonna challenge all of them ...

specially Kira... >D...

though i'll have to train a whole new team... ./__\. seems like after the special/physical change most of my movesets are horrible XP...

Dark is open?...

I'll call it if you give me the time...


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> LOL...*loads up on fighting types*








Blind Itachi said:


> wooo.. i'm so gonna challenge all of them ...
> 
> specially Kira... >D...
> 
> ...



all gym leaders get two months


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> wooo.. i'm so gonna challenge all of them ...
> 
> specially Kira... >D...
> 
> ...



How much time? Well, how does 2 months sound from the time the game is released? 



Countach said:


>



I plan to challenge all the gyms as well, so might as well battle plan


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I plan to challenge all the gyms as well, so might as well battle plan



my dragons will tear holes through your team.  Even through they hard to train, their power is superior. Kira! Are you ready?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

The Thieving Queen is female... kinda.

>.>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Countach said:


> my dragons will tear holes through your team.  Even through they hard to train, their power is superior. Kira! Are you ready?



Are you talking about my gym team or in the tournament? 

Because if you're using a dragon team during the tournament, then I'm really going to want to face you


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Hailstorm + Blizzard team FTW.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Are you talking about my gym team or in the tournament?
> 
> Because if you're using a dragon team during the tournament, then I'm really going to want to face you



You know that dragons are mythical POK?MON. They're hard to catch and raise, but their powers are superior. They're virtually indestructible. There's no being clever with them.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Gym Leaders will all be level 50, correct?

I might take the challenge eventually, or if I need to, replace one.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Gym Leaders will all be level 50, correct?
> 
> I might take the challenge eventually, or if I need to, replace one.



they will be lv100 sir


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

No, I'm hoping everyone will be 100.

50 is pretty much impossible seeing as people will be allowed to use semi-legendaries (like the three birds and dogs and regis) and it wouldn't be possible to EV train them if they're already level 50. 

And BI, you want dark? or not? @_@


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Countach said:


> You know that dragons are mythical POK?MON. They're hard to catch and raise, but their powers are superior. They're virtually indestructible. There's no being clever with them.


...you really have a wrong view on Dragons, ese. Dragons can be taken out very easily, and you DO need to be clever with them. As most of them share the same old 4x weakness, they don't need much strategy to beat. Just be faster.


Masaki said:


> Gym Leaders will all be level 50, correct?
> 
> I might take the challenge eventually, or if I need to, replace one.



I do believe they'll be 100, actually.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Countach said:


> You know that dragons are mythical POK?MON. They're hard to catch and raise, but their powers are superior. They're virtually indestructible. There's no being clever with them.



That's exactly why Lance keeps tasting defeat at my hands. he refuse to acknowledge his weakness


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

aerodactyl please


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's exactly why Lance keeps tasting defeat at my hands. he refuse to acknowledge his weakness



if you could not tell those were all lance quotes


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Aerodactyl isn't a dragon. :3

Nor are Gyarados and Charizard.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Aerodactyl isn't a dragon. :3
> 
> Nor are Gyarados and Charizard.



boooooooooo

doesn't charizard look more dragon then any other pokemon in the game


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> ...you really have a wrong view on Dragons, ese. Dragons can be taken out very easily, and you DO need to be clever with them. As most of them share the same old 4x weakness, they don't need much strategy to beat. Just be faster.



Why'd you tell him?  

aerodactly: Rock, flying
Gyarados: Flying, water
Charizard: Fire, flying 

Gyarados having flying properties still baffles me to this day.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

Countach, if you're adamant about wanting to raise semi-dragons then perhaps you should give up the position? 

That, or well, just raise w/e you want for your actual team you intend to use in the tournament.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Countach said:


> aerodactyl please
> 
> 
> if you could not tell those were all lance quotes




Why do you think I mentioned Lance in my reply? O_o


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Countach, if you're adamant about wanting to raise semi-dragons then perhaps you should give up the position?
> 
> That, or well, just raise w/e you want for your actual team you intend to use in the tournament.



i already got my dragonite and salamence already rasied, i just rather have a aerodactal then a altria



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Gyarados having flying properties still baffles me to this day.



he can soar in the deep blue?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

NO AERODACTYL FOR YOU BITCH


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm assuming Gyarados can actually fly despite what the anime implies.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> NO AERODACTYL FOR YOU BITCH



_*I WILL FIND YOU*_


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

And then get pwned by my legal Aerodactyl.

In yo face bitch!


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> And then get pwned by my legal Aerodactyl.
> 
> In yo face bitch!



Dam you and your leagal aerodactyl, and its non ice attacks


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Guess what Lapras does.

=D

Or Jolteon.

=D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

I might use Aero.........<< so shhhh!

Though I dunno about EV training, it's too time consuming


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 16, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Hrm, well, I could consider taking the poison position... That one still up for grabs? Could be fun having a poison team...
> Gotta pick a place? Um... Library - Floor 2 - Comics Section
> Otherwise I might join the Grass gym and be a guard there or something under the gym leader... or maybe ghost...
> 
> One thing I think we should do is coordinate what pokemon were each raising so we don't have a Aerodactyl in the rock team and the flying. Suck for people to fight the same guys repeatedly and some pokemon are just naturally more desirable than others making it likely some might select the same one.



Post back on page 10...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> How much time? Well, how does 2 months sound from the time the game is released?



oh yeah it's indeed a lot of time XD...

and i already have 4 lvl 100 dark pokemon in my firered version lol... so it will be easier... just need to rise my D/P favourite dark and another one... i'll go check what i can use ...


and i absolutely won't fight against non legal pokemon...

just yesterday a guy used his sharked pokemon in a multi battle and i did what i do in those cases...

sever the link...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm gonna need time to raise my Ground.  There are some nice new Ground Type Pokemon in D/P that I want to get and raise and with the Foreign Trading making experience go faster than normal trading, I'll catch them in my Japanese Pearl and trade them to my English Diamond 

Although I really wanted Dragon Type so my name would sound as it implies to the type, there is this one Dragon/Ground Type in the game I want to get and not to mention another 3rd Generation favorite


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

Garchomp is a fucking beast.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Why'd you tell him?
> 
> aerodactly: Rock, flying
> Gyarados: Flying, water
> ...



Do you realize that Lance's team in GSC all shared a common weakness?

And: Level 100?   It took me forever to get my Pokemon there the first time.

And I still don't know crap about EV.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2007)

For the absolute fucking basics, check Serebii.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Takes me about a day to level up 2 pokemon to level 100, in fact I did just that today


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Takes me about a day to level up 2 pokemon to level 100, in fact I did just that today



im sorry



and were do you do it? the E4


----------



## Cy (Apr 16, 2007)

Let me guess- LG/FR E4+


----------



## Masaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> For the absolute fucking basics, check Serebii.



I know it's something about growth and which Pokemon you KO.  I just don't really know how to go about doing it.



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Takes me about a day to level up 2 pokemon to level 100, in fact I did just that today



Say fuckin what?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 16, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I know it's something about growth and which Pokemon you KO.  I just don't really know how to go about doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Say fuckin what?



Effort points is indeed a bit confusing at the start.. but if you give it a try you'll love it... well.. maybe not lol...

and lvling to 100 can be damn fast if you have a good spot like the seven island on the firered/leafgreen games.. there's two guys next to the house where you do the chansey dance that have pokemon wich give you more than 2000 points each if you have a lucky egg *hugglez lucky egg*

it's good exp (for a fighter or rock is damn fast) and you can heal in the house... cheap training...

but now in Diamon Pearl i just hope there's good places for xp training ...


Why is the thread title still not changed?... i'm your dark challenge! >/ __ \<


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, since BI wants to have the Dark GYM.

I'm still Normal...

darn.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

I need someone to baby tutor me about EVs...I don't want to calculate and keep track of how many points I give to Def, Str or whatever...it takes too long

And Kira's 2 Pokemon lv 100 in 1 day is not humanly possible.....unless all you do all day is play Pokemon....<<


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

the only way to keep track is to due it manualy


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a new question, can Gym Leaders challenge other Gym Leaders for their position?


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

no, i dont believe you can, then their might be one super gym leader


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn, I wanted to challenge you for the Dragon Type Position


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

im not a fan of ground types


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 16, 2007)

and I would challenge you for Ground Type. XD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 16, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> and I would challenge you for Ground Type. XD



I'll take Ground Type over Normal anyday  

So far, I'm raising a Nidoking from the ground up.  It's at Lv 24 on FireRed, but I'm gonna continue training it as much as possible.  I will probably transfer it over to Diamond to finish training it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I need someone to baby tutor me about EVs...I don't want to calculate and keep track of how many points I give to Def, Str or whatever...it takes too long
> 
> And Kira's 2 Pokemon lv 100 in 1 day is not humanly possible....*.unless all you do all day is play Pokemon*....<<



You obviously haven't seen how much time I actually dedicate to pokemon. I'm still playing the game as I'm making this post. I've only turned off the game once today and that was to take a shower  

If BI took the dark gym, then I'll change the title right now.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> You obviously haven't seen how much time I actually dedicate to pokemon. I'm still playing the game as I'm making this post. I've only turned off the game once today and that was to take a shower
> 
> If BI took the dark gym, then I'll change the title right now.



claps for you, i guess


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, BI. Shall change now. xD

What subforum do you wish to represent (can't choose one that's already taken)?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2007)

Countach said:


> claps for you, i guess



The way I feel about playing pokemon games all day long:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What's the opposite of proud? O__O


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The way I feel about playing pokemon games all day long:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I recently got both FireRed and Emerald so I agree with this feeling.


----------



## Countach (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The way I feel about playing pokemon games all day long:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




i think we are going to go with passionate 

it fits you well


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 16, 2007)

He also prolly had a lucky egg . I've been trying to get one and it's a bich but x2 exp rocks.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 16, 2007)

Incidentally, I never exactly got a Lucky Egg...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The way I feel about playing pokemon games all day long:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Shame? Embarassment? 

But, now I am in a predicament about training/creating my Pokemon in LG or waiting to train them in Diamond....like, if I wait for Diamond they will learn the moves I want them to learn, but if I train them now, I'll get some progress done.....


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

^I'm in the same boat as you.  Wait for an updated game with move sets or train  them in the previous versions.  I think I'm gonna wait it out and just train a Nidoking and then train the ones in English Diamond and see if I can get a Gible in Japanese Pearl so I can have that Pokemon earlier in the game than usual.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 17, 2007)

Whats a gible? And my friend told me there was some Pokemon called Erectobuzz...? Is that true??


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 17, 2007)

This is Gible -  

Your friend was probably going with this -


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Incidentally, I never exactly got a Lucky Egg...



I've been trying but it's hard...i've put around 3 hours into it total ut out of the 7 chanseys i got none had one. Still it's a 1/20 chance of a chansey carrying one so i'll keep at it .


----------



## ilabb (Apr 17, 2007)

You guys know that D/P will autolevel your Pokemon to 50 or 100 depending on which you wanna do for WiFi battles, right? It'll even drop your Pokemon to lvl 50 if you choose to do that, too.

Raising them to 100 is actually quite unnessicary, just get them the right moves and EVs and you're pretty much done.


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 17, 2007)

Indeed, but each gym can have it's own rules. Some may choose to go by actual level.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Indeed, but each gym can have it's own rules. Some may choose to go by actual level.



Actually the rules for gym battles are that the leaders will have to level up to 100 and the challengers will use their pokemon at whatever level they are. The challengers won't be using the auto level of D/P for gym maches. 


It souldn't be a problem however since there's 2 months time to make your team and people could be transferring their 100s from the previous games. If anything the one who  can't get their pokes to 100 in 2 months should be allowed to use the auto-level since he won't be much of a "challenge" anyway .


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

Well we can't guarantee that people will actually have 100 pokes at the time. Well I believe that at least 50% of the gym leaders are hardcore

even if I am... a Normal Leader... well... Norman's cool I guess...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

I might just autolevel 100....<< If I can't reach it in time.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Well we can't guarantee that people will actually have 100 pokes at the time. Well I believe that at least 50% of the gym leaders are hardcore
> 
> even if I am... a Normal Leader... well... Norman's cool I guess...



I think if leaders can't they should step down to someone who can.


 And normal kicks ass . Have you seen porygon z? It has effin 135 Special attack and an ability that makes moves that share it's type do another 1.5 dmg. Oh and hyper beam is a special attack now so porygon Z at 100 with evs and Sattack nature can fire a 337 power hyper beam from its measly 405 Sattack stat. I doubt anything it can hit for normal will survive it without reflect or something of equal value.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay... so... explain to me why we're not using the auto-leveling feature?

Too convenient? Too much of a time-saver for us who do stuff outside of Pokemon? It's not like we can just hatch Pokemon and auto-level them to 100. We still need to EV train, get to certain levels for attacks/evolution, etc.

It seems like a waste to not use it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah it's just that I'm not a big normal fan -_-


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

I think we should use it if we need to. Challengers could do it too, so it will balance out.

@shadow
normal Pokemon are not bad though....they have a lot of potential


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Okay... so... explain to me why we're not using the auto-leveling feature?
> 
> Too convenient? Too much of a time-saver for us who do stuff outside of Pokemon? It's not like we can just hatch Pokemon and auto-level them to 100. We still need to EV train, get to certain levels for attacks/evolution, etc.
> 
> It seems like a waste to not use it.



I didn't make the rules but my understanding is that the gym leaders will have to level to 100. It's part of the job and it shows you're worthy of being a gym leader. We will use the auto level for the turnaments that are not related to the gyms and badges and stuff but for the badge battles the levels will be left as they are for the challenger and the leader will have to have a team of 100s.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I'll do it if I really have to, but honestly it seems sorta... bleh.

TenshiOni should put the rules on the first post for easy reference


----------



## Masaki (Apr 17, 2007)

There's an auto-level?  That would help me tremendously.  I don't know why, but I just can't seem to level up to 100 with any haste whatsoever.  2 months is definitly not enough time for me.

Now someone just needs to teach me how to EV train.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> There's an auto-level?  That would help me tremendously.  I don't know why, but I just can't seem to level up to 100 with any haste whatsoever.  2 months is definitly not enough time for me.
> 
> Now someone just needs to teach me how to EV train.



There's level down too. You can have it to make your pokemon either level 50 or 100 or leave em at their current level. Check on serebi for info about EV training i did a few weeks ago and now i have already Ev trained 3/6 of my water gym pokemon   .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Well we can't guarantee that people will actually have 100 pokes at the time. Well I believe that at least 50% of the gym leaders are hardcore
> 
> even if I am... a Normal Leader... well... Norman's cool I guess...



Probably not, but if they're a challenger, then they will have to wait until they're there ready to challenge a gym leader and if they're a gym leader then perhaps they should rethink the position and give it to someone with a bit more time to dedicate to the position.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Probably not, but if they're a challenger, then they will have to wait until they're there ready to challenge a gym leader and if they're a gym leader then perhaps they should rethink the position and give it to someone with a bit more time to dedicate to the position.



Well, if the gym leaders are going to have maxed out level Pokemon, it would be a pain in the ass to train Pokemon to that level.

I say that finding the right attacks and EV training should be enough preparation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Well, if the gym leaders are going to have maxed out level Pokemon, it would be a pain in the ass to train Pokemon to that level.
> 
> I say that finding the right attacks and EV training should be enough preparation.



That's the point....if the gym leaders have maxed out level pokemon then so should the challengers  

Like i said yesterday, I was able to do that with two pokemon in a 24 hour span. (yesterday) Getting six done in two months shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, level grinding. Tch. Almost five hours in this morning and I've seen _One_ chansey =/

It ran immediately, of course. Damn your lucky egg, that you almost definitely didn't have to not give me in the first place...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> That's the point....if the gym leaders have maxed out level pokemon then so should the challengers
> 
> Like i said yesterday, I was able to do that with two pokemon in a 24 hour span. (yesterday) Getting six done in two months shouldn't be too difficult.



I totally support you on this one. Poeple shouldn't just be allowed to elevate their pokes while the gym leaders have to do all that work to reach 100 and a leader should be able to take a team of pokes to 100 in 2 months in order to be a worthy leader.

 People could still challenge with lower than 100 teams but they'd proly lose...either way it'd still be something for the challengers to do while leveling up.

 Also most peole will be able to transfer their numerous 100s from the previous games so i doubt it would be such a huge problem.



Perspective said:


> Oh, level grinding. Tch. Almost five hours in this morning and I've seen _One_ chansey =/
> 
> It ran immediately, of course. Damn your lucky egg, that you almost definitely didn't have to not give me in the first place...



Heh good luck...i've been trying for 2-3 days...more than 4 hours and i only caught 7 of em and not one carried the egg


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 17, 2007)

Countach said:


> poor ttq, *he* never had a chance
> 
> morns *his* loss





Shalashaska said:


> The Thieving Queen is female... kinda.
> 
> >.>



Son of a...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 17, 2007)

Countach said:


> no, i dont believe you can, then their might be one super gym leader


one GYM to rule tham all?... more like elite 4 XD... let's make gym tournaments for that every month XD...


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> If BI took the dark gym, then I'll change the title right now.





TenshiOni said:


> Sorry, BI. Shall change now. xD
> 
> What subforum do you wish to represent (can't choose one that's already taken)?


 ah?... so much challenges ... but i can handle it! ... i already decided what to use as another of my dark types ... no.. not sharpedo... it sucks...

and i'll choose.... ummm... either the joke FC's or the member FC's  lol...



Dreikoo said:


> He also prolly had a lucky egg . I've been trying to get one and it's a bich but x2 exp rocks.



yeah i got one.. but it was from a friend who was going to delete his game and sell it... so i asked him to give me his useful items...

i think this egg has been rolling like that for a long time ...


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 17, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Son of a...


So...you're a girl right?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Apr 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So...you're a girl right?


Last time I checked I was.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 17, 2007)

It doesn't really show skill to tackle the Elite Four a dozen and a half times to get lvl 100 Pokemon. I don't see what "HardXCOOOOOOOREEEE" has to do with it at all. It's just annoying busywork when there's an easier way to do it for us who work near 40 hours a week and don't want to commit all of their downtime to fighting the Elite Four.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Last time I checked I was.



TITS or GTFO.

Also, do you all realise that in the time you spent hunting for a Lucky Egg, you could've done the E4 a vast number of times?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

I could have, but that won't help me with future leveling. My current team is an in-game crew, so it doesn't matter what level they are. When I start breeding though, and get what I want for competition, I'll be needing that egg. And I'm not ready to start breeding the little fuckers just yet.

Seven and a half hours and still no egg >_<

Better chansey seeing rate though, since I moved to area2. Good thing I'm a dummy and didn't look that up for five hours...


----------



## 2Shea (Apr 17, 2007)

ilabb said:


> It doesn't really show skill to tackle the Elite Four a dozen and a half times to get lvl 100 Pokemon. I don't see what "HardXCOOOOOOOREEEE" has to do with it at all. It's just annoying busywork when there's an easier way to do it for us who work near 40 hours a week and don't want to commit all of their downtime to fighting the Elite Four.



Well getting 6 pokemon to 100 doesn't usually take very long, especially considering you'll be able to bring over ones from the advance games. Personally the de-leveling/leveling to 50 and 100 is my least favorite thing about D/P's WiFi. It may be "busywork" but it shows you put the time into your team. Plus, none of the other selected gym leaders seem to have any sort of problem with it, so I highly doubt this is going to be a rule that gets changed.

I feel for ya cause work and school for people can definitely come in to play with this sort of thing, but I guess its just one of the obligations of signing up to be a leader.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike, you could just do the E4 and Exp. Share that shit.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm going to exp share the e4 runs, when I get to the point that I have shit bred and maybe ev trained and in need of leveling. Don't see how that stops me from making use of the lucky egg for somebody when I get to that point though.

I'll probably ev train one fella, and then strap the lucky egg on him and level him while someone else has exp. share on. I'll want to have him jammed up to max as fast as possible to do solo e4 runs easily and with no cost, like I usually do with my turtlebuddy. Then when I get one high enough to run through with ease, I'll lucky egg him and send him out, and toss exp. share on another. And so forth.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

It's useless to EV train and exp at the same time, anyway. >.>


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

well you gain exp when you do EV training, lol


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Most EXP whilst doing that is negligble, seeing as some perfect EV training grounds carry lvl 5 pokemon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

That's why training them to high levels and getting perfect EVs is a pain....you have to waste time battling weak things and then battle tons of E4s.........<< Like right now I wish I could just E4 my Tyranitar instead of battling low level Dodrio....<<


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah. Wish I had some pokerus floating around D= 

Oh well, I can watch plenty of stuff while doing mindless grinding, so it doesn't bother my time too much.


----------



## Countach (Apr 17, 2007)

in my opinion the thing that takes the most time is IV gene manipulation, now thats a bitch, because you need a way to lv the pokemon without giving them ev's so you can get a proper IV values


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Rare Candy Shuckle. >.>


----------



## Countach (Apr 17, 2007)

no rare candys can be a very good thing if you have like 45+ of them, this is beacuse you can get an much more accurate view on you pokemons IV at level 50 then 5.  so if you level your just hached poke and lv up to fifty, find the IV and if they suck turn of the game and get an new egg, and if you ev train at the start and get to lv22, it does not matter how you get to lv100 as long as you get their


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

Can we choose the type of battle style for our gyms?
I wanna double battle to make it harder on people , or easier....<<


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 17, 2007)

I know what EV means, with the whole (Macho brace turn 1 point to 2 and 2 to 4) but I never got what IV means.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 17, 2007)

i was checking the new items and there's specifi ev training ones ...

+4 on specific ev ... now that's fast EV training... but you have to trade battle tower points for it =P... so you'll get them late in the game...

i feel like training every Dark pkmn in the game now... i've always been a fan of the ones of the second gen...

but you'll never see mee with a sharpedo... i've learned my lesson the hard way...

Edit: I never got IV's too... but a friend told me that my pokemon sucked bad in that area ./__\.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> but you'll never see mee with a sharpedo... i've learned my lesson the hard way...



I wonder how you'll manage making a team of 6 good darkies....<<
There is few variety in type combinations, and one pseudo-uber one too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Can we choose the type of battle style for our gyms?
> I wanna double battle to make it harder on people , or easier....<<



Yeah, but be consistent. If you make the gym rules a double battle then keep it that way, or if you give the challenger the option to choose the type of battle style, then don't just take it away out of the blue.

Think carefully about your rules before you issue them.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 17, 2007)

Also, since we're being inspired by the game gym leaders, I seriously think we should mix things up by also having non-gym type Pokemon, yet with attacks of our type. So a Ground gym having a Slaking with Earthquake.

I mean, the game's Oba and Denji do it, so why shouldn't we?


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 18, 2007)

I really don't think we should have pokemon that are not the type of the gym. Theres way to many pokemon with a crapload of different attacks. You want Infernape at a Dark gym? Or Psychic gym? How about Rock? He could learn a few of each of those. It just wouldn't feel right...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> I really don't think we should have pokemon that are not the type of the gym. Theres way to many pokemon with a crapload of different attacks. You want Infernape at a Dark gym? Or Psychic gym? How about Rock? He could learn a few of each of those. It just wouldn't feel right...



It adds some difficulty to the challenger though with unpredictability.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It adds some difficulty to the challenger though with unpredictability.



Even with the knowledge of the gym type, if gym leaders do a good job of picking monotypes with a varied move set, they should hold their own. But at the end of the day, the gym battles will help determine the participants of the tournament for the elite 4 position (not the first one though), so I don't think making it too difficult would be helping the situation since we want a good turnout for the tournys.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Yoshitsune, I would like to have Pokemon of different types with at least one type of attack that matches their respective gym.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Even with the knowledge of the gym type, if gym leaders do a good job of picking monotypes with a varied move set, they should hold their own. But at the end of the day, the gym battles will help determine the participants of the tournament for the elite 4 position (not the first one though), so I don't think making it too difficult would be helping the situation since we want a good turnout for the tournys.



It is possible to have many different combinations of attacks and pokemon combinations, but what's wrong about having more than one type but with the same type moves? And if we want a good turnout for the end, then the more crafty players will make it through.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, if Gym-Leaders can have out-of-type Pokemon, I demand some status!

>.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think having different type pokes with the attack of the gym type would work because some types  have fewer attacks and yeah earthquake is good on everything thus it would be good to have a different type poke wiht it but that wouldn't be the same say for a gost or dark gym. 

Also with the dual types there will most likelly be pokemon that are of the gym's type but don't know any attacks of that type so i don't sse how attacks can determin weather it's ok to use a pokemon only half the time.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 18, 2007)

I dunno... I like the prospect of mono-teams, and adding other types to that completely kills it and any point it once had.

The only reason the D/P gym leaders could do it is because there simply weren't enough Pokemon of that type in the Sinnoh-dex. The Fire Elite Four member only had Rapidash and Infernape because those were the only fires in the Sinnoh-dex. He literally couldn't have any more. He had a Lopunny with Fire Punch, a Steelix with Fire Fang, and a Drifblim with Will-O-Wisp, though.

Since we don't have that type of limitation, we shouldn't be able to do it either. I mean, I picked a type with like 4 weaknesses, I know what I got myself into, and I'd love another Pokemon type... but it just effectively kills the entire spirit of it.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 18, 2007)

ilabb said:


> I dunno... I like the prospect of mono-teams, and adding other types to that completely kills it and any point it once had.
> 
> The only reason the D/P gym leaders could do it is because there simply weren't enough Pokemon of that type in the Sinnoh-dex. The Fire Elite Four member only had Rapidash and Infernape because those were the only fires in the Sinnoh-dex. He literally couldn't have any more. He had a Lopunny with Fire Punch, a Steelix with Fire Fang, and a Drifblim with Will-O-Wisp, though.
> 
> Since we don't have that type of limitation, we shouldn't be able to do it either. I mean, I picked a type with like 4 weaknesses, I know what I got myself into, and I'd love another Pokemon type... but it just effectively kills the entire spirit of it.



I feel exactly the same way. I picked poison for god sakes... I picked it because it would be fun making a mono-team along with other gym leaders, not because it would be OMGWTFPWN team... 
It gives it some challenge, if you can't supplement those weaknesses then you probably shouldn't be a gym leader.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> It is possible to have many different combinations of attacks and pokemon combinations, but what's wrong about having more than one type but with the same type moves? And if we want a good turnout for the end, then the more crafty players will make it through.



1. We're not trying to *limit* the number of players that make it through.
2. Having monotypes shows how resourceful the gym leader can be in creating a team that can cover it's own weaknesses. 
3. Besides with dual types out there, you'll be able to get pokemon that don't quite fit the mold, like choosing a water-type that's also a psychic type. So, you're not that limited, you just have to be creative and with 4 generations of pokemon to choose from it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> I feel exactly the same way. I picked poison for god sakes... I picked it because it would be fun making a mono-team along with other gym leaders...



You picked poison cuz you only had that or normal to choose from 

@Kira
Well not all Pokemon types have dual types that work efficiently for them. You're going to have some weaknesses regardless of what you pick. And it's not just because there were few Sinnoh fire pokemon that Oba picked not that many fire. If you played Colosseum GS R2, you'd remember the gym leaders had insane combinations that made up for their weaknesses.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Kira
> Well not all Pokemon types have dual types that work efficiently for them. You're going to have some weaknesses regardless of what you pick. And it's not just because there were few Sinnoh fire pokemon that Oba picked not that many fire. If you played Colosseum GS R2, you'd remember the gym leaders had insane combinations that made up for their weaknesses.



It's not just covering up weaknesses on the part of gym leaders. The effort on your suggestion is suppose to give gym leaders more help, but I don't think gym leaders should be privy to it. The point is to earn the badge, so it's not a big deal if people have the ability to earn badges on their first attempt. 

Plus, challengers had the option of just leveling up higher than their opponents in the game. In this situation the levels will be equal, so it's automatically a bit more difficult, adding another different type makes it more difficult.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> It's not just covering up weaknesses on the part of gym leaders. The effort on your suggestion is suppose to give gym leaders more help, but I don't think gym leaders should be privy to it. The point is to earn the badge, so it's not a big deal if people have the ability to earn badges on their first attempt.
> 
> Plus, challengers had the option of just leveling up higher than their opponents in the game. In this situation the levels will be equal, so it's automatically a bit more difficult, adding another different type makes it more difficult.



kk sure
BTW, Are you playing pokemon as we speak?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> kk sure
> BTW, Are you playing pokemon as we speak?



Yes, I'm currently training a pokemon (In Leaf Green) that I plan to use for the tournament. The DS is literally on my lap as I'm typing this message. What pokemon.....well


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 18, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Yes, I'm currently training a pokemon (In Leaf Green) that I plan to use for the tournament. The DS is literally on my lap as I'm typing this message. What pokemon.....well



Do I even wanna know how many hours you got in the game.... 
I can't transfer them until the english version comes out...so I can't train either...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Do I even wanna know how many hours you got in the game....
> I can't transfer them until the english version comes out...so I can't train either...



The English version of D/P hasn't come out here either, but I'm training them in the mean time. 

I don't have that many hours in Leaf Green (102 hours), but I would be ashamed to tell anyone how many hours I logged unto Ruby (breeding takes alot of time) .

I have 4 starters ready for the tourny and 9 alternates. I'm just waiting for D/P to come out because I'm planning to insert at least one (of the two open spots) D/P pokemon on my starting lineup.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

You might could add a +game mode for anyone that has earned all the badges, had a certain number of wins, beat the champ, etc.

Could go something like gym leaders doing what yoshitsune is asking about, in response, challengers could use whoever the hell they want to. To balance that, anyone wanting to challenge hard mode would _also_ have to post a possible team list of twelve. 

Getting to challenging the e4, in +game [which should require all of the badges in +game mode or something more, even], switch it up a bit and let the e4 use anything but a small list of extra op bans, but not have to post their team, while being able to know the possibilities for the challenger's team, so as to build counters. 

That way the initial sequence is a powered up version, as is to be expected, but more interesting, the e4 and champ parts turn into a sort of reverse challenge.

And maybe the gym leaders in +game would have to have a certain number of wins or something like that.

Rough and perhaps terrible idea, but it sounded fun when it just now came to mind. Eh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

^hmmh...interesting ideas. 

Just a reminder, the elite 4 will be selected from the Final 4 of the NF Pkmn Tournament. And they'll have to re-enter the tournament, thus putting their titles back up for grabs (Tourny will be held every 2 months).

And during their title reign their positions will be up for grabs by challengers. The tournament thread gives a bit more information about the details, so I'm trying to see how the idea would be implemented.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2007)

So who will be the head of the Pokemon League commitee?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I decided not to think it through that far >_>

I've read through the tourney thread - Are the E4 spots directly challengeable for the purposes of replacement? Or is it _only_ through the cycle down of a defeated chapion? I was under the impression of the latter, though admittedly, it may just have been an assumption that it was only going to work the one way.

Perhaps after the first tourney, and setting up of the E4 and everything that will entail, everyone involved that meets a requisite criteria [not really sure what's appropriate, so that's for someone else to think of xD] after a month has the option to enter a smaller game+ tourney to decide who'd be the G+ e4 and such. And maybe rather than be able to take over gym spots [there would probably need to be a smaller number of gyms as well] and E4 spots, you could just keep records, make it a prestige thing, with a special trainer card made up for anybody that beats it, or something along that line of thought.

And for the purpose of keeping it from getting stagnant, every off month from the main tourney, the G+ settings would be removed from the ground up and a new tourney+ would take place including anybody new from the main tourney that meets criteria and wishes to participate, to create the chance to rearrange everything. Seeding determined by win ratios or some other scoring method, and maybe anyone that beat the champ of the previous lineup gets a first round bye or something. Higher seeding, maybe.

As far as timing, here is where my thoughts have wandered:

Two Months - Main Tourney

Four Months - Main Tourney[2]

Five Months - Game+ Tourney

Six Months - Main Tourney[3]

Seven Months - Game+ Challenge Open

Eight Months - Main Tourney[4]

Nine Months - Game+ Wipe/Tourney[2]

Ten Months - Main Tourney[5]

Eleven Months - Game+ Challenge[2] Open

Twelve Months - Grand Champion Tourney



The reason for waiting an additional period until after the second main tourney is to gather more people meeting the criteria for G+ [as well as seeing whether or not there will be large enough participation/skill variance to merit this sort of thing], and to give a space of extra advance preparation, since I'm supposing that a G+ would necessarily be another level of advanced. Then a tourney to determine positions, after which a two months setup period ensues, followed by two months of open challenge.

Everyone required to submit a team list [this including everyone that is not E$ or the Champ] should have to meet a deadline of something like 30 days from the end of the tourney, thus giving the gym leaders a chance to think of in-team counters for the lineups they'll be facing, and vice-versa. That will present a nice meta-game challenge throughout, followed by the signifigantly more difficult challenge of facing a free-form E4/Champ, allowed to counter as they please, only being restricted from the most broken of pokemon.

The gym leaders could go something like...eight gym leaders only. Similar to the E4 and champ being determined by tourney results, each tourney placing after that gets succesive choice at gym type [these following yoshitsune's idea], which can, of course, be turned down or whatever. Playoff battles between tied places if there is an argument over gym type or something.

Again, my idea here doesn't include challenging gym leaders or E4 for their spots, that will occur through new G+ tourney ranking every two months, leaving more focus on making the difficulty as extreme as possible, and the necessary counter-focus for the challengers, in coming up with ways to win out under extreme conditions.

The twelve month thing was just an idea to break from the normal schedule and just let all of the previous champs of both modes compete against each other for the Omega Badge [xD], a high honor, being available only once per year, to a single person.

Anways, these are just basic thoughts, so feel free to mold them, or dismantle them as you see fit. Also, not sure if this'd be taking the idea too far or not >_>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2007)

whoa...

with all of this i feel better just defending the dark side than joining tourneys XD...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

That's just me bullshitting ideas, the only tourney actually planned is rather less convoluted.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2007)

nah.. it's just i'm more of a simple minded player ./ _ \.

Dark GYM > Psychic GYM  *starts GYM wars* XD...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> nah.. it's just i'm more of a simple minded player ./ _ \.
> 
> Dark GYM > Psychic GYM  *starts GYM wars* XD...



You know you're going down  

*uses Medicham*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2007)

Suuuuuure *decides wich one of the two ghost/dark pkmn should pwn it*

We've been born to tear our enemies apart on any fight!... ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Suuuuuure *decides wich one of the two ghost/dark pkmn should pwn it*
> 
> We've been born to tear our enemies apart on any fight!... ...



Bah...join in the tournament, and I'll show you real fear


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 18, 2007)

My golducks and persians sadly are not very well suit for such fights ...

just wait until i expertise the new style and you'll see ...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

Breeding's more of a bitch than I anticipated...

Dunno why I was thinking I was just gonna pop some shit together and make super babies >_>

Just finding females for some of the things can be a pain in the ass, let alone nature-breeding and trait-passing. Only to level a baby to 50 and check its iv's to find out that they suck? Argh. 

I'm under-educated here. I'm far enough behind on the games that I have to study each individual pokemon past the original line-up to get a picture of abilities, stats, possible movesets and how it would function, and then when I get far enough along in studying them, I have to go back through and do it again to reassess my ideas based on new shit I've seen that renders my previous ideas irrelevant. [Like -"Ah, I could use this build, it would accomplish such and such, and this would backup that, and fare well in this situation, and set-up a predictable switch in that I can counter like so, and so forth" And then I see something that completely fucks the theory, and have to start from scratch] Once I finish with all of this, then I get to decide on specifics, at which point I'll have to breed D= But I _will_ be competent by the time this tourney opens, damn it.

At least I have the small benefit of starting out with the physical/special split in mind. And the fact that it looks like theory-fighting is a lot more applicable in practice than is true with an actual fighter should help my studying be beneficial. [I'm much better at fight-theory than I am in practice >_<]

Did we ever get a specific named ban list for the tourney, by the way? I don't want to make any doomed plans xD

[edit]

Didn't batmanargument already win out against you and that damned pit, davey?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2007)

In regard to the ban list, I was looking forward to Mikey doing the list [/I'm too lazy and will probably forget a few]

In terms of breeding, I hatch about a dozen or so babies and see which stats I like best and raise 2 or 3 of them and choose the best one of the bunch. It's a bit tiring, but it's the best way for me to choose which pokemon I want in my starting lineup. 

And when breeding, gender doesn't matter. I breed using ditto and use the females, when I need to breed a certain moveset (a male is needed for the moveset and the female is needed for the egg), I then use a female pokemon. 

I'm still trying to figure out what I'll lead off with, because it's most likely going to go a long way in deciding how well, I'll fare in the match.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah, I can wait then. Hop-to, Tenshi-Mike! >O

For some reason I forgot that ditto's swing both ways. How terribly slow of me. Well, I've never done any pokemon breeding before, so it's forgivable, I suppose.

I think I'm fine with the concept of getting what I need to done with breeding now that I spent a bit more time looking at some guides. I think I just had a bit of glance overload.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 18, 2007)

To those who played the Japanese version: Can I get any helpful tips for leveling up (ex. is there any good spot to do it other than E4?), and more importantly, E4?

Blind Itachi: Here's some good Dark Pokemon for you to use if you haven't thought of it already (which you probably did seeing how you're even more knowledgable of the game than me...)*:

Tyranitar (as long as you don't mind the Sandstorm)
Honchkrow
Skuntank (just look at the types, because a lot of super effective moves
Sableye/Spiritomb (no weaknesses other than Foresight + Fighting)
Shiftry

*By the way, I'm just looking at the types and some attacks, not so much the stats since I don't know what numbers are good.  Just letting out some advice if you're still thinking about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Perspective said:


> Breeding's more of a bitch than I anticipated...


 It's the most tedious task in pokemon. Yes, moreso than EXPing.


Perspective said:


> Dunno why I was thinking I was just gonna pop some shit together and make super babies >_>


Like Kira said, Ditto = the Pokemon Lilith.


Perspective said:


> Just finding females for some of the things can be a pain in the ass, let alone nature-breeding and trait-passing. Only to level a baby to 50 and check its iv's to find out that they suck? Argh.


Females do tend to have a lower percentage of gender than males, at least with most pokes.


Perspective said:


> I'm under-educated here. I'm far enough behind on the games that I have to study each individual pokemon past the original line-up to get a picture of abilities, stats, possible movesets and how it would function, and then when I get far enough along in studying them, I have to go back through and do it again to reassess my ideas based on new shit I've seen that renders my previous ideas irrelevant. [Like -"Ah, I could use this build, it would accomplish such and such, and this would backup that, and fare well in this situation, and set-up a predictable switch in that I can counter like so, and so forth" And then I see something that completely fucks the theory, and have to start from scratch] Once I finish with all of this, then I get to decide on specifics, at which point I'll have to breed D= But I _will_ be competent by the time this tourney opens, damn it.


You'll manage. XD

We all had to backtrack at some time or another and aslong as you find reading about them interesting, you'll be fine. And you don't always have to completely renew a theory, as long as you make many alternatives open, too. A typical competitive battler will have about 60 pokemon trained for specific tasks and teams, so they have a lot of options to switch about. And keep in mind that, whilst some seem perfect counters towards certain things, there are close to 500 pokemon in this game, so the chance of seeing some things is already lowered. Except concerning OU pokemon like Gyarados, Metagross and Starmie. >.>


Perspective said:


> At least I have the small benefit of starting out with the physical/special split in mind. And the fact that it looks like theory-fighting is a lot more applicable in practice than is true with an actual fighter should help my studying be beneficial. [I'm much better at fight-theory than I am in practice >_<]


The split is quite the change from old, but it's not too hard to remember. >.>

And you're lucky that Pokemon bases fights on statistics, then. XD


Perspective said:


> Did we ever get a specific named ban list for the tourney, by the way? I don't want to make any doomed plans xD


Well, if you read through all the pokemon, it's easy to figure out. Higher than 600 base-stats = banned. Cheap ass trait/move that makes fights one-sided = banned. Blue blob with a black tail = banned.


Perspective said:


> [edit]
> Didn't batmanargument already win out against you and that damned pit, davey?


I have no idea what you're referring to, bitch. -kicks into niggerpit again-


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> In regard to the ban list, I was looking forward to Mikey doing the list [/I'm too lazy and will probably forget a few]


Lazy fucker. XD


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> In terms of breeding, I hatch about a dozen or so babies and see which stats I like best and raise 2 or 3 of them and choose the best one of the bunch. It's a bit tiring, but it's the best way for me to choose which pokemon I want in my starting lineup.


Do you crank the numbers for some indication of HP/IV's?


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> And when breeding, gender doesn't matter. I breed using ditto and use the females, when I need to breed a certain moveset (a male is needed for the moveset and the female is needed for the egg), I then use a female pokemon.


Ditto is truly the most useful slut in existence.


~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what I'll lead off with, because it's most likely going to go a long way in deciding how well, I'll fare in the match.


You'll need luck versus Dark.


Perspective said:


> Ah, I can wait then. Hop-to, Tenshi-Mike! >O


KICK 'IM, BOY! 


Perspective said:


> For some reason I forgot that ditto's swing both ways. How terribly slow of me. Well, I've never done any pokemon breeding before, so it's forgivable, I suppose.


That's because you thought the best pokemon games ever weren't cool. And now you pay for that. D<


Perspective said:


> I think I'm fine with the concept of getting what I need to done with breeding now that I spent a bit more time looking at some guides. I think I just had a bit of glance overload.


Just wait till you try your hand at getting certain HP-types, natures and IV's. You'll go mental. XD

So Kira, been breeding much lately? D:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

The HP types are enough of a bitch [in theory; I've only bred two things so far, so nothing useful or important >_>] that I might skirt around it for most of my team and use some alt. strategies. Most of the team. I'll need this or that to keep things scary either way, I think At least that's my initial thought, prior to looking into it a bit more.

Yeah, I gathered that wobbabitch was out, but the list would help me be lazy. Since I've already got to learn from scratch, if I could take a few names off of my 500 mon long list and not even bother glancing to figure out that they're broken, it'd save me precious time.

And there is all of the OU stuff. A lot of things I think are good ideas have been used for years and thus countered to the ground. And I don't know if it's cool to try the ideas anyways, or if they're completely blown, or if I'll get rolled eyes in response to "oh, I've seen that shit a thousand times, just another copycat." Or if I should be prepared with counters, or counter-counters, even, since I don't know ehere it starts or ends. So I've got to be studying circuit stuff as well. [Don't have much to look at here, I'm just going off of 'of the week' builds and info on serebii >_>]

I'd say haha, check my trusty starmie [since you named it] =D And be immediately shut down because it was over used? Maybe I believed that I'd thought of a clever variation, but everyone that's not me already knows it. Experience is probably going to rape me hard if I make anywhere in the tourney at all. Hopefully I make it far enough to get a handle on how the thought lines are working so I can play with that in preperation for the second tourney.

Tch, it is my fault though. I made a mistake in deciding that everything past red and blue was crap. It was one of those ignorant childhood elitism moments, like deciding that battle network necessarily sucked since it wasn't a side scroller. And thinking you've grown up too much for cartoons when you're 13 [thankfully that phase lasted for, at most, a month with me, before I was sitting down with some ramen after school every day again...before the replaced fox afternoon toons with fake court, and when toonami ran every day].

The only time I'll need something besides ditto for breeding is when I need to make a moveset chain, then? Well, before I really start serious breeding, I have more studying to do so I can find out what I want to end up with in the first place. So - To stasis!

And I don't have time to build that tyical crew of 60 good'uns yet, davey  I figure by tourney time I should have built a crew of 15-20, figuring in breeding and training and all of that good stuff.


----------



## ilabb (Apr 19, 2007)

Okay, if you're nature breeding, do this in Emerald:

Get a Ralts with Synchronize and the nature you want, and level it to 37. Go to where you catch Dittos and use a Max Repel. You'll repel the <37 Whismurs (like all of them) and you'll only run into the occasional Loudred (which is why you have the smoke ball). When the battle starts, switch to Magikarp or any Pokemon with a really really easy catch rate. Ditto copies catch rate when it transforms. If it transforms into something like Magikarp, hooray, you'll probably catch it with an ultra ball without even having to damage it.

When you have a Pokemon with synchronize in the front of your party, it makes 50% of your encounters have the same nature.

Now what you can do with them is load up on a ton of Dittos and check their IVs (they should be high enough to get a close enough answer already). If you find one with 31 in important stats, keep it. Breed it with something in the egg group of your Pokemon you're breeding with high IVs, and with any luck, it should pass down some IVs eventually. I'm sure you can figure out the rest yourself, just remember, it's okay to breed the children with the parents ;D (in fact, it's actually good).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Christians must hate pokemon. It makes evolution AND i*c*st look good. D:

But yeah, ilabb be correct.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

Ralts, synchronize, grab a bajillion dittos and keep the best iv's for breeding.

Check.

Thankee, that should help :3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

Know how to calculate IV's yet, Mike?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, I've the formula copied down. And I know a couple of calculator sites now, too. For when I'm lazy, which will be anytime I'm checking them and am not away from the computer >_>


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 19, 2007)

Serebii needs to update their IV calculator, they don't got the 4th Generation yet...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 19, 2007)

It's not fair that Emerald has all the extra goodies like that and yet LG gets the bad end of the stick......<<

Makes me have to wait for Diamond even MORE.....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2007)

To be honest, I fucking hate FR/LG. I have to force myself to play through them.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 19, 2007)

indeed fr/lg has not the goodies (ruby/sapphire didn't have them all too)

but for Exp. it the greatest... the VS seeker was a blessing from the Pokegods...


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> indeed fr/lg has not the goodies (ruby/sapphire didn't have them all too)
> 
> but for Exp. it the greatest... the VS seeker was a blessing from the Pokegods...



Vs Seeker >*
 Got an Aerodactly up to level 30 today(from level 5) 

Now I just need to buy a copy of Emerald to get the goods it has...


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 21, 2007)

God you're awesome at updating. :amazed 

I'm not at NF so often, but I've never ceased amazement.  I think I'll be around more often with the well-organized Poke'mon league though  


Anywho. My girlfriend and I both play. I just love electric types- not to be a gym leader, but I would be in that group


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Just make sure you don't go into the tournament with all-Electric. xD


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Apr 21, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> Just make sure you don't go into the tournament with all-Electric. xD



I'm thick-headed, but not that dim 
Seriously though. Back when I played G/S/C/R/B/Y... I bought a Gameshark for one reason... To teach Explosion to everything I had. Every Poke'mon.  

Now I can't cheat like that, but I can still have a love for my favorite types at least.  Not to mention, there's a ton of new Poke'mon I can see go "Boom" 

I bought Emerald so I could get back into the swing of Poke'mon. I hadn't played since Crystal, so I was disappointed (to lose all my exploding beauties) yet also very happy for new features, gameplay, and monsters.

And thus I went...
Blue > Red > Yellow > Gold > Silver > Crystal > Emerald > Leaf Green > Diamond ><


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Explosion is useless on some pokes, though. >.>


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 21, 2007)

ExplosiGross =D


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2007)

Shake that tang!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2007)

okay guys...i got my Pearl version a pair of hours back and i'll start my game after lunch XD...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 22, 2007)

If it turns out that Wi-Fi really does boost levels to 50 or 100 if you select it then we probably won't have to wait more than a month before we can start this, guys.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah. Actually, most of the time involved for me will be studying and breeding. Leveling a team takes less than a week, so that won't really help cut back, for me at least. I can get a team of six to 100 in three/four days, so I wasn't really worried about that. I needed the time to get to know what the hell I'm doing, as much as possible sans experience.

If we do a month I'll just do what I can anyways though.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 22, 2007)

It will take you time if you are planning to train in D/P.  You gotta open up all the areas, I doubt training in the Lv 5 Grass Area will get you to 100 fast


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 22, 2007)

There's no way the game itself will take me more than three days to clear, unless it's over a 50 hour base completion and something drastically different than I'm used to. So I figured half a week out of my time, and then back to breeding and studying. I'm sure you can still E4 grind, or some idea similar in D/P once you get there, yeah? It won't be a big deal, as far as pure leveling goes, unless there's just a giant experience hole in the games. 

I just don't think a month less on the tourney time because of the autolevel relates to the amount of time given to pure leveling otherwise, is all. Like I said though, I'll do what I can to be ready either way.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 23, 2007)

Perspective said:


> There's no way the game itself will take me more than three days to clear, unless it's over a 50 hour base completion and something drastically different than I'm used to. So I figured half a week out of my time, and then back to breeding and studying.


 i've been 8 hours on it and i got my second badge... (loving the badges... touch them and rub them and you'll see XD...) 





> I'm sure you can still E4 grind, or some idea similar in D/P once you get there, yeah? It won't be a big deal, as far as pure leveling goes, unless there's just a giant experience hole in the games.


there's a VS seeker on the game ...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Apr 23, 2007)

> touch them and rub them and you'll see


 
So difficult not to quip D=

Did they import any of the breeding stuff like magma armor in from emerald? I picked up both of them last night but I'm only really starting to play this morning, since I went to bed after I got home and traded myself the other two starters.


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

buuuumpppppp


----------



## Yoshitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> buuuumpppppp



let's batoru!


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been raising my bug team.  ^^


----------



## Countach (Apr 30, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> let's batoru!



i accept

BATORU!!!


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

sorry, thought we should bump it.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 3, 2007)

hopfully when i get DP i'll become a back up ghost gymleader.
4th gen has some pretty serious ghost types.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 3, 2007)

god I hope someone will want to quit soon. Normal gym isn't exactly my cup of tea ;|


----------



## huxter (May 4, 2007)

ok so uh...is there in order in which i would have to challenge the gym leaders??
not that im going to do it right away...still have to train


----------



## Samurai G (May 11, 2007)

I know I'm extremely late but i think there should be one last gym,that the gym leader can you mutile types and even legendary pokemon ,like a Mirage Gym ,I want to be that gym leader repsenting  soul society t.v


----------



## Dreikoo (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> I know I'm extremely late but i think there should be one last gym,that the gym leader can you mutile types and even legendary pokemon ,like a Mirage Gym ,I want to be that gym leader repsenting  soul society t.v



That idea was allready rejected somwhere in the 30 pages of this thread .


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2007)

well.. we're going under most of the rules of te game... but you know... you can always find people who will battle you with a full legendary or uber team...

it's rare to find someone who dedicates themselves to raise one type and overcome the weakness of it... that is what gives this idea the base to be created...

otherwise instead of GYM leaders we would be regular trainers...

hey guys... i think i'll be done with my training in the next week now i only need a wifi connection/connector XD...

and it seems like half of my team won't impress you much... since they were made to fight with the old split...


----------



## 2Shea (May 11, 2007)

Rain said:


> I know I'm extremely late but i think there should be one last gym,that the gym leader can you mutile types and even legendary pokemon ,like a Mirage Gym ,I want to be that gym leader repsenting  soul society t.v



Lmao thats basically saying hey I just got here, but I want to be made the best and easiest to be gym leader xD

Sorry, Ubers(most legends) Aren't allowed. And a multi-type gym won't be allowed. We have the maximum number of gyms needed. The only way to become a Leader now is to beat the current one by their rules, or be on the waiting list to take over a gym if someone drops out.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2007)

I won't give up my place so easilñy.. i know all my weakness... XD...












T/___\T... it's hard to survive when you live on the darkness...


----------



## Rainstorm (May 11, 2007)

Is there a set of rules for every gym battle? Like say one rule would be you cannot use ubers.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 11, 2007)

Put me on the waiting list.


----------



## 2Shea (May 11, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Is there a set of rules for every gym battle? Like say one rule would be you cannot use ubers.



You can't use ubers in any official NF battle.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 12, 2007)

Raising my Flying Team


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2007)

Is there a thread of link where I can check each one of the gym leaders rules and regulations?

I wanna get those badges.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao thats basically saying hey I just got here, but I want to be made the best and easiest to be gym leader xD
> 
> Sorry, Ubers(most legends) Aren't allowed. And a multi-type gym won't be allowed. We have the maximum number of gyms needed. The only way to become a Leader now is to beat the current one by their rules, or be on the waiting list to take over a gym if someone drops out.



And if there was a Multi-Type gym allowed, I'd've been Leader of it a long time ago.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Is there a thread of link where I can check each one of the gym leaders rules and regulations?
> 
> I wanna get those badges.



We haven't made em up yet. The whole gym thing is so far away that breeding and training our teams is more of a priority than the rules of our gyms


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 14, 2007)

cool when this starts i'm going to try beat you all Mwahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

^bump
for future reference and updates


----------



## ilabb (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh yeah.

Almost forgot about this for awhile XD

Where are you guys getting those sweet gym leader pictures? I want oooone.


----------



## Countach (Jun 2, 2007)

ilabb said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> Almost forgot about this for awhile XD
> 
> Where are you guys getting those sweet gym leader pictures? I want oooone.



these are for the gym leaders, i mean the guy hasent even made one for himself


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

i would like to apply for a poison gym leader if the current one never shows up >.>


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

A lot of gym leaders have sorta vanished, so we'll see how many show up with their teams 

hang in there ~


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

Will do, and i really want one of those cool pics


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2007)

I can't wait for my gym leader picture.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 3, 2007)

lol right, I'm the one who made this.

The Gyms will be open after the tournament, people. Mainly because...I haven't even finished making my tournament team...let alone my Gym one. >.>;;

They'll probably begin exactly 1 or 2 weeks after the tournament just in case other gym leaders aren't ready either.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry, I'm new to looking at this thing, yeah...

How does one challenge a gym leader? Do we just PM them? Also, what is the reward for beating the Gym Leader? Or is it just for fun?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lol right, I'm the one who made this.
> 
> The Gyms will be open after the tournament, people. Mainly because...I haven't even finished making my tournament team...let alone my Gym one. >.>;;
> 
> They'll probably begin exactly 1 or 2 weeks after the tournament just in case other gym leaders aren't ready either.



LOL...my gym team is still being pieced together as well xD

I have about 9 psychic types chosen but only one properly trained. 

And this also brings to light the need for possibly more threads and a new sub-section but we'll cross that bridge when we get their.



_*_ said:


> Sorry, I'm new to looking at this thing, yeah...
> 
> How does one challenge a gym leader? Do we just PM them? Also, what is the reward for beating the Gym Leader? Or is it just for fun?



Nothing has been solidified but what's been thrown on the table consists of: 

A custom made badge from each gym leader.
An entry into future pokemon tournaments (need to collect possibly 6 badges)

Another thing is that in order to challenge a gym leader you'll either post a challenge in their thread or PM them. Each gym leader will also have their own set of unique rules and guidelines to follow. 

As of now there are now gym leader threads open but after the tournament, gym leaders will be allowed to do so.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

> And this also brings to light the need for possibly more threads and a new sub-section but we'll cross that bridge when we get their.



When we get their what? Badges? Symbols? PM? Request?

Their what??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> When we get their what? Badges? Symbols? PM? Request?
> 
> Their what??



I was talking about the possibility of each gym leader having their own thread (gym), which is used exclusively for challenges, and for the gym leader to keep track their matches and results as well as state their rules/regulations and the list of pokemon they'll be using (e.g. you might state your gym allows 3 on 3 matches and you'll have a list of pokemon which you can use, but the challenger doesn't know which 3 you'll use, etc...)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Kira, you could have simply said you meant "there" instead of "their"


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I was talking about the possibility of each gym leader having their own thread (gym), which is used exclusively for challenges, and for the gym leader to keep track their matches and results as well as state their rules/regulations and the list of pokemon they'll be using (e.g. you might state your gym allows 3 on 3 matches and you'll have a list of pokemon which you can use, but the challenger doesn't know which 3 you'll use, etc...)



Yeah i'd really love it if that could happen


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Kira, you could have simply said you meant "there" instead of "their"



I've been finished with school for nearly two years. I'm bound to have a retarded moment or two


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

ive been selecting the best  of the best poison types for my own gym, i hope i can get in


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

Man I hope that the Steel Gym gets cleared. I want that one so badly


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Man I hope that the Steel Gym gets cleared. I want that one so badly



sorry, i doubt donkey show wont show, hes a mod


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm gonna have to fight for the flying gym, it looks like.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

i can't dicide which one i would want to be... electic, fire or ground...

Does anyone accutually read this thread...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

death-child said:


> i can't dicide which one i would want to be... electic, fire or ground...
> 
> Does anyone accutually read this thread...



You can be all of these if you beat the people who have em .

And i don't think anyone reads the whole thread but most of us already participated in it so we know how stuff go with the gyms.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 4, 2007)

k that's cool then...


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You can be all of these if you beat the people who have em .


i pretty sure u can only hold one gym title at any given time


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> i pretty sure u can only hold one gym title at any given time



I think you can hold more than one cause yoshi and i have sorta already decided that he'll challenge my position once the time comes and i don't think he plans on losing his first title match as the rock leader .


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think you can hold more than one cause yoshi and i have sorta already decided that he'll challenge my position once the time comes and i don't think he plans on losing his first title match as the rock leader .



when tenshi, me, and the others were forming the ideas, we thought it would be dumb if one person held two gym leader positions.  It could only lead to one person controling all 17 gym spots.  But i guess i would be ok with a gym leader callangeing the other and if he wins to take over the spot, but he would have to give up his other spot in the process


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

I wonder if the Normal gym has a possibility of being cleared.

Of course, if it does, and even if I create the best possible team with non-legendary (or even Legendary since Regigigas could be allowed due to Slow Start) Pokemon, I'd probably be easily sweeped since there are very few amazing Normal types.


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I wonder if the Normal gym has a possibility of being cleared.
> 
> Of course, if it does, and even if I create the best possible team with non-legendary (or even Legendary since Regigigas could be allowed due to Slow Start) Pokemon, I'd probably be easily sweeped since there are very few amazing Normal types.



well u could run slaking, snorlax, blissy, porygon-z, starapter, and tauros and be competitive


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> well u could run slaking, snorlax, blissy, porygon-z, starapter, and tauros and be competitive



Slaking turns me away because of its ability, so I wouldn't use it unless in a double battle with a Gastro Acid Pokemon.

Blissey, as much of an uber as it is, I may not use.  Possibly because I may have a good counterer in mind if it can learn Counter.

Tauros would be replaced with its female counterpart.

The other three I was already planning on using.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm back and the Dark GYM is ready to fight...

muaha...


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm back and the Dark GYM is ready to fight...
> 
> muaha...



Once I'm battle ready, it's on.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Slaking turns me away because of its ability, so I wouldn't use it unless in a double battle with a Gastro Acid Pokemon.
> 
> Blissey, as much of an uber as it is, I may not use.  Possibly because I may have a good counterer in mind if it can learn Counter.
> 
> ...



Slaking with giga attack and choice band owns almost everything. Also togekiss is a good norm poke....i'd use it over starraptor cause he's way too fragile for my taste and his best attack recoils like hell.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Slaking with giga attack and choice band owns almost everything. Also togekiss is a good norm poke....i'd use it over starraptor cause he's way too fragile for my taste and his best attack recoils like hell.



Yeah, that's true.

Oh yeah, forgot about Togekiss.  Either way, if I need to I'd use both, since my Staraptor seems quite capable of doing a lot of damage despite being fragile.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Yeah, that's true.
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot about Togekiss.  Either way, if I need to I'd use both, since my Staraptor seems quite capable of doing a lot of damage despite being fragile.



The thing with starraptor is that , if he's faster than the opponent you most likely are standing on solid ground...with a few exceptions. If he's not however it's almost certain that he's toast .


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The thing with starraptor is that , if he's faster than the opponent you most likely are standing on solid ground...with a few exceptions. If he's not however it's almost certain that he's toast .



Yeah, I know he's a risky Pokemon to use.  All or nothing.

Hm, I wonder who my "trump card" Pokemon should be.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> sorry, i doubt donkey show wont show, hes a mod



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Man... I don't want to be Normal gym. Blisseys are Snorlaxes aren't my game. :|


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Man... I don't want to be Normal gym. Blisseys are Snorlaxes aren't my game. :|



...

Ok, if I can get my connection to start working better, I call replacement if he resigns.

I've already begun working on a team anyway.


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll get Tenshi to out u on the waiting list


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm, this looks like my team. How does it look?

Ninjask @ ???
Baton Pass
Sword Dance
Sub
Protect

Gyrados @ Life Orb
252 atk/100def/152 spd
Dragon Dance
WaterFall
EQ
Ice Fang

Straptor @ Sitrus Berry 
Close Combat
Bravebird
Whirlwind
Roost

Skamory @ Leftovers
Spikes
Roar
???
????

Dragonite @ ???
Dragon Dance
Outrage
Ice Beam
Thunderbolt

Wild Card Pokemon


How does that look, the evs for the ones unlisted are pretty standard for their movesets maybe 1-5 away from 252's and such in the important stats but still good.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

i dont think u should post that here , >.>

And i still wanna be put on the waiting list, POISON POWER!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Hmmm, this looks like my team. How does it look?
> 
> Ninjask @ ???
> Baton Pass
> ...



Dragonite with DD shouldn't know special attacks , go for Dclaw firepunch EQ and Ddance.

Starraptor should either hold a CB or a focus sash and know return instead of roost.

Skarms 2 other moves....stealth rock and drill peck

And gyarados should have max spd evs cause he needs to outspeed everything after just 1 Ddance to be able to take down fast electric types with EQ before they bold him to hell. Also i'd give him muscle band cause with 1 DD he should be able to 1shot most stuff without any item and he can somewhat tank so losing life from the orb can hurt him....i've even given mine leftovers and they do work great sometimes too.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 4, 2007)

Is it possible to earn the a Gym leader title?

Let's say I obliterate the fire gym leader w/ a fire team, would I become the fire leader?

EDIT: I deserve to be on the waiting list, since I'm on everyday & all... (besides, we need an even ratio of boys to girls; there's enough sexism in videogames)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Is it possible to earn the a Gym leader title?
> 
> Let's say I obliterate the fire gym leader w/ a fire team, would I become the fire leader?
> 
> EDIT: I deserve to be on the waiting list, since I'm on everyday & all... (besides, we need an even ratio of boys to girls; there's enough sexism in videogames)



To become the leader you need to beat em in their title rules which are different than the badge rules with a team of pokes that are of the gym's type. It's not fair to get the title if you own the dragon leader with a team full of ice pokes now is it? 

And if 99% of the girls didn't suck at videogames or care more about their hair nails and stuff that then the boy/girl ratio wouldn't be that bad XD. (no offense...i'm not sexist about this , i'm realist )


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

@Mystic

Your team has a serious Icebolt weakness....<< Watch out for those Starmies....and even Electivires...

Use a Zapdos too, and give it Choiuce Scarf to try and counter it....

@Dreikoo
Maybe if you cared about your hair, more girls would notice you a bit more...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> To become the leader you need to beat em in their title rules which are different than the badge rules with a team of pokes that are of the gym's type. It's not fair to get the title if you own the dragon leader with a team full of ice pokes now is it?
> 
> *And if 99% of the girls didn't suck at videogames or care more about their hair nails and stuff that then the boy/girl ratio wouldn't be that bad* XD. (no offense...i'm not sexist about this , i'm realist )



That's a quite hurtful generalization.  Not that I think playing through 8+ hours of Mary-Kate & Ashley Magical Mystery Mall (could never get past the DJ Superbash Dance party level) grants me the title of "Gamer"; but there's a lot more girl videogame enthusiasts than you think. 

You've never/seen heard of them because they tend to steer away from elitists, I mean, realists, like you.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go just said i can take his place as poison gym leader 

yay me!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Mystic
> 
> Your team has a serious Icebolt weakness....<< Watch out for those Starmies....and even Electivires...
> 
> ...



Well...my hair are that long because i care for em. Caring for long hair is much much more difficult than caring for short hair. And who told you i'm not noticed? You're jumping to conclusions here 

And mystic is the flying leader so the ice weakness is sorta unavoidable .


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> @Dreikoo
> Maybe if you cared about your hair, more girls would notice you a bit more...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

@Dreikoo

You think girls like guys with really long ass hair...You did before mention it was down to yout butt.....So you need to treat it properly or else it'll get greasy and nasty, and if you have thin hair, having long hair really doesn't help in your appearance or bravado....

@Serpent
Yay for you~ I kinda always assumed you were the poison leader due to your sig


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

@yoshi i wanted to be , but the place was taken and u thought i was due to love of poison and purple, now to Try and get DD to make me a one of those sigs  and The Names Just Serp


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Dreikoo
> 
> You think girls like guys with really long ass hair...You did before mention it was down to yout butt.....So you need to treat it properly or else it'll get greasy and nasty, and if you have thin hair, having long hair really doesn't help in your appearance or bravado....



Yes i know that , that's why i said above that longer hair is much harder to take care than short hair , cause i treat it for all those possible hair "dangers". Oh and i don't know what bravado means lol i only speak english greek and a bit of Jp sorry .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Bravado is in the English dictionary, deshou?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

@mystictrunks: You better have that team battle ready by the time the gyms start up, 'cause I'm comin' after your ass


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Bravado is in the English dictionary, deshou?



Shiranai....dikutionari ga arimasen yo~

Bravado wa itariago mitai to omoimasu.

かなを使おうかな? w


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> That's a quite hurtful generalization.  Not that I think playing through 8+ hours of Mary-Kate & Ashley Magical Mystery Mall (could never get past the DJ Superbash Dance party level) grants me the title of "Gamer"; but there's a lot more girl videogame enthusiasts than you think.
> 
> You've never/seen heard of them because they tend to steer away from elitists, I mean, realists, like you.



Sure there are.

They're just likely less outspoken about it for the most part.


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

i just dont know why dragons are so sweet, they just are


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Shiranai....dikutionari ga arimasen yo~
> 
> Bravado wa itariago mitai to omoimasu.
> 
> かなを使おうかな? w



でも、どうしてここで日本語でタイプしたいか、、、なんかoff subjectでしょう?

^^
Bravado comes from Spanish btw.
btw, then esTHanome kala....

@Count
let's battle...go on MSN


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Mystic
> 
> Your team has a serious Icebolt weakness....<< Watch out for those Starmies....and even Electivires...
> 
> Use a Zapdos too, and give it Choiuce Scarf to try and counter it....



We can use legendaries ?


Ninja Prinny: I'm going change it up when you come for me. I've been working on something unique not even close to being done, but one day . . .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> We can use legendaries ?
> 
> 
> Ninja Prinny: I'm going change it up when you come for me. I've been working on something unique not even close to being done, but one day . . .



You can use legends that are not uber. The trio legendaries are not considered uber.


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

Tenshi should update the first page and out me as poison lord
And Btw look at this amazing pic i found , it would be cool if my gym leader pic looked a bit like this or at least the same theme


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Tenshi should update the first page and out me as poison lord
> And Btw look at this amazing pic i found , it would be cool if my gym leader pic looked a bit like this or at least the same theme



I'm pretty sure DD will make your pic according to his vision  
But purple is an obvious choice for a poison leader~


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't like the pic...looks less like anime and more cartoony ><.


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Tenshi should update the first page and out me as poison lord
> And Btw look at this amazing pic i found , it would be cool if my gym leader pic looked a bit like this or at least the same theme



your a lady fox snake thinky.......

thats kinda wierd


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

not the style, >.> it looks like sonic style , i mean the basic theme, as in purple and the slut like look, even thou i am a guy, my in game char is a girl and girls suit poison so so more


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

god, Why in the hell do i have to wait till 55 for fucking TTar


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You can use legends that are not uber. The trio legendaries are not considered uber.



I thought Zapdos was considered uber, but not the other two.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> We can use legendaries ?
> 
> 
> Ninja Prinny: I'm going change it up when you come for me. I've been working on something unique not even close to being done, but one day . . .



Can't wait to see it, dude.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 4, 2007)

this might sound stupid but do you have room for one more...how about a elite four


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

NU-KazeKage said:


> this might sound stupid but do you have room for one more...how about a elite four



The Elite 4 will consist of the top 4 tournament victors...

@Serpent..
you're a guy...
you'll always be a girl to me then~


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 4, 2007)

so the gym leaders are full then right ?


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Serpent..
> you're a guy...
> you'll always be a girl to me then~



thats not weird at all*





* indicates sarcasm


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> thats not weird at all*
> * indicates sarcasm



Dude go on MSN so I can hit (on) you...:amazed 

*indicates sarcasm

@NU
Gym leaders are filled, but some might not show up or have their teams ready, PM the member you think might not show up and see what happens


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Dude go on MSN so I can hit (on) you...:amazed
> 
> *indicates sarcasm



ohhhh.........


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

hahahaha you guys are gay  

(not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> hahahaha you guys are gay
> 
> (not that there's anything wrong with that).



Look who's tallking, Ms. 400+ playing hours...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

This song would describe it perfectly

"I like your booty, but I'm not gay...."


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, so I contacted my router's company.  If I can get results that point toward me being able to connect with people, would I be able to take over for the normal gym?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Ahem....

I like to hit on everyone (for fun)...this is the internet, right? Not face-to-face interaction central.....<<


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> hahahaha you guys are gay
> 
> (not that there's anything wrong with that).



says the girl who "PLAYS" with her bugs:amazed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ahem....
> 
> I like to hit on everyone (for fun)...this is the internet, right? Not face-to-face interaction central.....<<



True, very true


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ahem....
> 
> I like to hit on everyone (for fun)...this is the internet, right? Not face-to-face interaction central.....<<



whore........


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 5, 2007)

ok thanks

ten chars


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

whore


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

god.. please stop that...

anyway... how many of us are ready or almost ready?... i need to train other 3 pokemon and re-do one or two of mine but i can fight with a whole team...

GYM's were meant to be defeated... but we need a random GYM tournament lol...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> god.. please stop that...
> 
> anyway... how many of us are ready or almost ready?... i need to train other 3 pokemon and re-do one or two of mine but i can fight with a whole team...
> 
> GYM's were meant to be defeated... but we need a random GYM tournament lol...



I'm never gonna be ready because once you think you're "there" you stop improving and others will not stop so at one point you will lose....and i don't believe that gyms were meant to be easily defeated if that's what you meant...i plan on making it so people will sweat to get my badge . I'd hate to be know as the weak leader everyone owned on their first try  (and imo the thinking "gyms were meant to be beaten" will lead your there....)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

lol... what i meant is that there's no invincible GYM XD... being of a type is what gives players the chance to think about strategies for each one... let me put it like this "Goals are there to be reached" i never said we won't put a fight...

it's not like they will be forced to have the SAME team against every GYM... now that's what i call a true challenge...

is there a team suited for that? ...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol... what i meant is that there's no invincible GYM XD... being of a type is what gives players the chance to think about strategies for each one... let me put it like this "Goals are there to be reached" i never said we won't put a fight...
> 
> it's not like they will be forced to have the SAME team against every GYM... now that's what i call a true challenge...
> 
> is there a team suited for that? ...



lol... why it says the last post is yours?...


----------



## Countach (Jun 7, 2007)

its going to be hard for me *dam ice*

however i doubt anyone may be able to face me 3v3 in a dragon duel


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 13, 2007)

Is there an Ice gym leader? If so I would like to challenge them for the position.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think you can go around challenging people to gym positions...or can you?...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

i don't think so...

couldn't the leaders have at least some time to do their jobs before getting challenged for their positions?... -/ . \-


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 13, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> Is there an Ice gym leader? If so I would like to challenge them for the position.



I am the Ice leader, and the gyms haven't even started yet, and even when they do, I will be taking 1 challenger for the leader title a month, and even then good luck taking it


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 13, 2007)

I am in no rush what so ever. (I still need to train some Ice types, anyways)
What do you mean by "the gyms haven't even started yet"?! I wanna get some awsome NF Gym badges! (Speaking of badges, When do we get to see what they look like?)


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 13, 2007)

Gym battles don't begin until some time after the tournament, which does not begin untill the 22nd of this month.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

i want to start my gym now


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Countach said:


> i want to start my gym now



I'll be your first challenger! What are the rules?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

And I'll be the second, Count.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

ok ok...... I'll make a thread


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 13, 2007)

Third! When?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Where is the thread, Count?!


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

It takes time to craft a masterpiece


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

ASCII Art?


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> ASCII Art?



What are you asking?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> What are you asking?



I was asking if Count was making ASCII art.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 14, 2007)

All I know is during my vacation time, I will be buffing up my Gym Leader Pokemon, so be prepared by July for my challenges


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll bring my Giga drainers to drain you Dragonbattousai


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> All I know is during my vacation time, I will be buffing up my Gym Leader Pokemon, so be prepared by July for my challenges



Is there 2 dragon gyms? Who is the bug leader ...i want their title


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Is there 2 dragon gyms? Who is the bug leader ...i want their title



Kitsune would be the woman you're looking for.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

mmm... what's the size of a badge in pixels?... the game badges...

can't find a quality pic that shows the right size...

and the little badges on peoples cards have different sizes depending on where they got them...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly Itachi, but feel free to make your badge any size. I plan on making a large version, and a small trainer card size version ^^


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

I need this updated listing me as the poison leader


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone willing to help me make a badge for my psychic gym?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2007)

I think I should be working on my Fire team now.. or sometime soon...
But first I better make an image of my trainer and my Pokemon on Photoshop first!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Anyone willing to help me make a badge for my psychic gym?



I could help ya and make you a really good one for your 'mind crush' gym, only if you get rid of your perverted ways for 3 weeks~


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I could help ya and make you a really good one for your 'mind crush' gym, only if you get rid of your perverted ways for 3 weeks~



What you got against echii sigs?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I could help ya and make you a really good one for your 'mind crush' gym, only if you get rid of your perverted ways for 3 weeks~



Is their any particular reasons why you choose 3 weeks?


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2007)

i need a real trainer pic and a gym badge the badge anit that hard to do i still have my engineering set from secondary school so i can draw a really cool one


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Is their any particular reasons why you choose 3 weeks?



@Dreiko
Not echii, just pics of animated girls that are below the age of consent 

@Kira
3 is a factor of my favorite number. Would you prefer 9 instead?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Dreiko
> Not echii, just pics of animated girls that are below the age of consent
> 
> @Kira
> 3 is a factor of my favorite number. Would you prefer 9 instead?



Well technically animated girls have no age...but i get what you mean .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

We can ban people using certain pokemon at our gyms right?...What if I ban 4 Pokemon TYPES?....That's a more worthy challenge.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 16, 2007)

Why would you do that Yoshi? I pity the soul who has pokemon well trained and that cant be used because of the rule


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

Why wouldn't I do that...<< ?

My gym is opened...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2007)

Gym Leader Thread Openings:

*Pinnacle Gym - Rock Hard with Yoshi~

Mind Crush Gym--Mind Over Fist

Legendary Gym - Enter The Dragon*


That's 3 Gyms Open and 14 more left to open.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2007)

oh nice... I'll open the Dark Gym when the rules and badge are all ready...


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2007)

i just finished makin my badge


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice badge. Now open your gym so I can challenge you!


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2007)

no not yet


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow nice poison gym badge, just how I pictured it lol.


----------



## Countach (Jun 16, 2007)

yoshi or someone mabe me a badge.....

i suck at vectors


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2007)

thank u Tokio


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Finally put you under Poison Gym, serp. >_>

Do you wish to change the place you represent?

Oh, and Donkey Show has informed me he doesn't have time to do a Steel Gym. Was anyone in waiting for that? We need one.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll take the steel Gym!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

I will take the steel gym if it is still availible.

Edit - Damn you Skeets.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

All right Skeets, but before that, I just want to make sure no one was in waiting for that specific position. 

I'll add you for now, though. What section do you want to represent? or are you fine with what Donkey Show was representing (which I think was here - the Gaming Department)?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Lawl you both posted on the same minute...only seconds away.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Could I be on the waiting list for steel if Skeets drops the position.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

HaHAHA! 
And the Gaming Department is fine with me,I probably post here the most anyway.
And Silent Storm you can be one of those Trainers who hang out in my gym....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

So, in other words, second in command.

Thats fine with me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Haha, I wasn't thinking about the possibility of Gym Leaders taking in trainers but it perfectly fine if Skeets wants that.

Yeah, you'll be on the waiting list for the gym, Silent Storm.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks.

Well better get my team ready.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll start working on my team after I finish with my tourney line up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 27, 2007)

Dark Gym will open as soon as i think of a name... probably this monday...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 28, 2007)

How about Requiem Gym? Awesomeness ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2007)

Dang I need a badge design >_<


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Dang I need a badge design >_<



Some sort of beak?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

heavensomething badge... use wings... classic but effective...


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Sora Badge, simple yet effective


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2007)

The thing is I have no computer art skills =/

I'm thinking of the Glide Gym as a name


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> The thing is I have no computer art skills =/
> 
> I'm thinking of the Glide Gym as a name



Seems good. That or the Plume Gym


----------



## Countach (Jun 30, 2007)

make it glider gym


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Mystic i could make u a badge and the sora bagde sounds cool  it means Sky
KINGDOM HEARTS FTW!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Mystic i could make u a badge and the sora bagde sounds cool  it means Sky
> KINGDOM HEARTS FTW!!!!



Having the name mean sky but in another language isn't inventive though . 

Uranos badge sounds cooler than sora badge and it's the same thing (and me admitting something sounds cooler than it's japanese form is rare so appreciate it  )

Still something like plume or cyclon badge sounds more fitting imo.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

i made this badge quickly 

and names such, as the talon badge, the quill badge, the perch badge, the Typhoon badge, the cloud badge, the Gale badge, etc
and i dont care if those are real badges i just pulled them out my ass, its 7 fucking am


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2007)

I still need a badge symbol and my gym is suppose to open shortly 

edit: nvm xD


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

and this is the bug badge i made but shea beat me there


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> and this is the bug badge i made but shea beat me there



I actually like that badge. It has a nice subtlety to it. You have to look to really find the bug, which is awesome.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha are u a leader  if so can i make ur badge


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> i made this badge quickly
> 
> and names such, as the talon badge, the quill badge, the perch badge, the Typhoon badge, the cloud badge, the Gale badge, etc
> and i dont care if those are real badges i just pulled them out my ass, its 7 fucking am



Thanks I own you one. I think I'm going to call my a gym a synonym for birdhouse or Uranos


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

the synonym for bird house, is Aviary

and join Team note


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Mecha are u a leader  if so can i make ur badge



I don't have the dedication to be a gym leader.... ...and no one wants to give me a gym. But mainly the first reason.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I don't have the dedication to be a gym leader.... ...and no one wants to give me a gym. But mainly the first reason.



I really think you'd be great.  Just look on the list, if someone has a gym that is never around you can probably take it.  I for one will back you up.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I really think you'd be great.  Just look on the list, if someone has a gym that is never around you can probably take it.  I for one will back you up.



I don't think you realize lazy I actually am (when it comes to gym leading). Besides, I start med school soon. So no more Pokemon after that.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

So far... I think the Ghost, Fire and Grass gyms are available since the owners has yet to appear here.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2007)

I wanted the normal gym, but was too late. How about some battle type gyms like the tank gym, or 1 vs 1 gym or legendary gym for those unused legendaries we all have in our boxes.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> So far... I think the Ghost, Fire and Grass gyms are available since the owners has yet to appear here.



I'm the Ghost Gym leader, as of yesterday (the person didn't end up getting Pokemon)

I need to make a badge, though...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

You should tell that to Tenshi, not me


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> You should tell that to Tenshi, not me



Kira knows, he's the one I asked for said position


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2007)

Will I get the Grass Gym, tune in to find out


----------



## Nico (Jul 1, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I'm the Ghost Gym leader, as of yesterday (the person didn't end up getting Pokemon)
> 
> I need to make a badge, though...



I wanted to battle Manda-Panda. =[


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2007)

Nico said:


> I wanted to battle Suzuhiko. =[



Likewise dude, likewise


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

Manda Panda?

Well if A_S is ghost and Prinny will get Grass... We just miss a Fire Gym. I say Hero's Card ^^


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

... Fine by me ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2007)

Damn thunderstorms keep knocking out my power  

I can't go on wi-fi with Battle revolution or Diamond until the storm dies down here >_<


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> ... Fine by me ^^



Oh come on I meant it as a compliment. You are one of the best here and you deserve to have a gym.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Oh come on I meant it as a compliment. You are one of the best here and you deserve to have a gym.



But how would we defeat him?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Oh come on I meant it as a compliment.



Lol I know ^^



> You are one of the best here and you deserve to have a gym.



I'm not sure about this ^^; 

Though if I have to be honest I prefer to take over a Gym than make one. The one I'm currently looking out for is the Dragon Gym it already has a great opening post with the rules, design and the badge... so less work for me


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Though if I have to be honest I prefer to take over a Gym than make one. The one I'm currently looking out for is the Dragon Gym it already has a great opening post with the rules, design and the badge... so less work for me



LMAO, I like your style


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a weird idea.  Someone should be the Eevee gym leader!  I know it defeats the purpose of a monotype gym kinda, but it would still be cool.  I would be jealous of that position, lol.  Also, an Arceus gym.  Just go find 6 Arceus' and put a different plate on each one.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2007)

eevee gym sounds good the winners get either a wish eeve or curse eeve from me.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 1, 2007)

I want to be eevee gym!


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Davee has the best evee team. I recomend him for the gym


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

We got plenty of gym as it is. Just stick with the types.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a question why dont we have a doubles gym?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 1, 2007)

I"m still in favor of an eevee gym.  I just wanna see those little cutie pies all lined up.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

I just realized we can't put more than 6 images in our sigs. What will become of all our badges?!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

hmmm... I think we need someone to make a special case that'll represent how much badges a person one or somethin


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 1, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I just realized we can't put more than 6 images in our sigs. What will become of all our badges?!



I just put all my badges into one image file.  Or rather, I had it done for me because I don't know how.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

Probably you can just Photoshop it. I can do that when I have more energy XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 1, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I just realized we can't put more than 6 images in our sigs. What will become of all our badges?!


u could use paint for example


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

If anyone can make my 5 badges into 1 image it would be awesome ^^


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 1, 2007)

I could do it hero but it would look like the image about u only with 5


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

^???

Um isnt that okay?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 1, 2007)

yea here yea go


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres one with a transparent BG for you guys


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow thanks Basye and Halcyon for making it and adding the transparent BG ^__^ +reps for both


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

No prob ^__^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

Yuh, I guess we can put them 5 in an image.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 1, 2007)

This thread is much more... energetic, if you will.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jul 2, 2007)

Theoretically (very much so. I don't even have one!), would I be able to use a Giratina in a gym battle? It's a Legendary Pokemon (one of a kind, special, no egg group, no gender, etc.), but it's not on your list...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2007)

♥ Sakura ♥ said:


> Theoretically (very much so. I don't even have one!), would I be able to use a Giratina in a gym battle? It's a Legendary Pokemon (one of a kind, special, no egg group, no gender, etc.), but it's not on your list...



I think giratina is in the banned pokes list....i'm not sure what list you looked at but the turney list includes it i'm 99% sure.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 2, 2007)

god... making a decent Gym is hard... and i talk about chosing names lol...

i'll be ready in around one hour or two...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll be posting my gym thread in a bit,though I wont be taking challengers for about 3 days while I get things ready.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 2, 2007)

why does the tiem warp attack me in the worst time possible? ... i'm looking for help but nobody seems to be around :S...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 2, 2007)

My gym will probably be one of the last ones (I'm surprised people like Skeets get HELLA good IVs in such a fast amount of time.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 2, 2007)

i can help you with IV's... i have pokemon for every stat... but you'll have to do all the chained breeding to pass them down to the pokemon you want...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2007)

Breeding is so much easier when you have dittos,and friend who can help you check the ivs.No rare candies needed,when you can check the stats via a wi-fi battle.Yes,it is accurate if that's what you're wondering...


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 2, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> god... making a decent Gym is hard... and i talk about chosing names lol...
> 
> i'll be ready in around one hour or two...



I started making my gym before DP even came out.  Back in FireRed I was catching Heracrosses, and in Emerald getting Nincadas.  Unfortunately, back then I didn't know about IVs so I had to end up using all those for breeding in this game.  Alas, all that work and the glory wore out fast.  Now that most people have my badge I've been discarded like yesterday's newspaper.


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2007)

since im a lazy shit, i dont Ev and shit and i kno that makes me inferior but i dont give, a shit  my life dont revolve around pokeymanz, i got bare other things to do  but later when i have free time i will Ev and release my new badge, The Deathly Orchid Badge , for 1337 trainers only


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Serp said:


> since im a lazy shit, i dont Ev and shit and i kno that makes me inferior but i dont give, a shit  my life dont revolve around pokeymanz, i got bare other things to do  but later when i have free time i will Ev and release my new badge, The Deathly Orchid Badge , for 1337 trainers only



Since I am a "1337" trainer anyways  . Do I still have to battle you or can I just get it hot off the press?


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2007)

anything for you mecha


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol @ mecha and serp.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2007)

In latest news, ilabb has not answered me.


----------



## Countach (Jul 2, 2007)

im just a god

Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Countach said:


> im just a god
> 
> Somewhere Only We Know



WTF is this gayness?! Did you make this, Count?

Favorite Part:

Blue: "Magikarp, use Hyper Beam...WTF do you mean you don't have Hyper Beam?"


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 2, 2007)

Countach said:


> im just a god
> 
> Somewhere Only We Know



Omg I remember when I first saw that thing I watched it for 10 minutes untill I realized it was a bunch of loops.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol splash


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 2, 2007)

Countach said:


> im just a god
> 
> Please Help Stop These Atrocities!



What in the blue fuck was that, Count?! 

Fave part: "Team Rocket can suck on my balls"

EDIT: Tenshi, can you put me down as the Grass Gym leader. I talked to iilabb and he gave me control of the gym.

*crashes through wall* OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

3 days and only two victories for the dark gym... not as bad as i thought lol...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 4, 2007)

nice work with my badge, Serp


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 4, 2007)

Delete that other post Serp, I'll assume it wasn't on purpose.


Anyway, get rid of the bevel/emboss on the badges and it may actually look decent.


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

it was a fucking joke i made it to look like phaile plus i was bored,if i did it properly it would be so much better its just a paste job with a gradeint that alone makes it full of phaile, so what 10mins of my time was used up so there,  and stop raggin on me all the time, it gets annoying when u try to mod this place wen u anit no ,mod , i dont mean any offence or anything just stating how i feel, and feel free to neg me if you offended cos i anit scared to say how i feel


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

he means that it looks really good without the blue border thing...

and double post is forbidden for anyone... it's actually helping you...


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

firstly he said bevel and emboss with is the thing that makes it 3d, and he said decent not really good  and you you honestly think i did a DP on purpose  , its the assume part that makes him sound all high and mighty, i do know the rules of the forum i being her for 2 fucking year aswell. b4 both of you
and im being moody today cos i had a bad day


----------



## Countach (Jul 4, 2007)

double..........


----------



## Countach (Jul 4, 2007)

post.........


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 4, 2007)

Serp said:


> it was a fucking joke i made it to look like phaile plus i was bored,if i did it properly it would be so much better its just a paste job with a gradeint that alone makes it full of phaile, so what 10mins of my time was used up so there,  and stop raggin on me all the time, it gets annoying when u try to mod this place wen u anit no ,mod , i dont mean any offence or anything just stating how i feel, and feel free to neg me if you offended cos i anit scared to say how i feel



Wow that was all one sentence  


Anyway calm down kid, I'll act like how I want and comment on rules and forum etiquette. I'm not offended, you just need to calm down and realize that, as your joke in the image above, despite the feelings some people have, the internets are NOT serious business.

Anyway, I assumed the image was a joke, as I have seen some better stuff from you before, but that bevel/emboss made the badges look ugly as sin.

So, no harm no foul, but realize that reactions like this are why people might view you as immature  (and the whole grammar thing)


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

I use commas ,and look at count he more fucked than me, plus my wifi is royally screwed and via that my whole internet is fucked .

Plus i can have bad grammer if i want to, I am not writing my Curriculum Vitae or anything  as long as its readable plus I type really fast,  but what I gather is that you decide that bad grammer means youth  when that observation clearly is flawed. 

Anyways all I meant to say was, you act to much like a mini mod, id rather if you reported me, if I f'ked up rather than act bossy, and I have been here for a long time, even retards would know the rules by now. 

And by the way i thought you would gather my reply is only semi serious, as I used smiles and if was really complaining it would be alot more serious plus less smiles. But as you said no harm no foul now  start whining to Count about his double post  you know you want to.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

we know you didn't double posted on purpose unlike that guy (seriously... why countach?... why?...) but you acted like someone were giving orders to you or something ... it was just a "*psst* careful with that"


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 4, 2007)

Typing fast and having good grammar is perfectly easy, and I do it just fine. Commas don't make proper grammar, they may divide things, but it doesn't signify the end of a thought. Proper grammar is a sign of intelligence, and intelligence (can) come with age. But being young and being immature are two different things. Plus as I clearly stated, the grammar wasn't the sole reason of people judging you as such.

Being here for a long time doesn't mean anything, there are people whom have been here for just a few months that are more respectable. There aren't enough mods that frequent this section of the forums to keep every post in line, heck its almost impossible to expect that of a forum this size, so the members should do their part to follow the rules and proper "Netiquette" if you will (want to know what that is? ).

Anyway, once again, not trying to start anything, and I don't solely pick you out of the crowd, its just certain people tend to do these sorts of things more often. Why report when it can be *easily* solved by a polite request? Just takes up the mods time of solving more serious problems.

And Count knows he's not supposed to do it, but will anyone do anything about it? No. Because as I said, this forum is too large to be properly moderated, and as such, these sorts of things slide. And that is why upstanding members should see fit to use the proper forum etiquette.

But yes, lets stop this, theres no point of going on about such a minuscule matter, I would like to think that you can grasp my point, and be done with it.


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

True that Blind, but I see the internet was free roam. While the Higher beings known as admins/mods reign, but when a regular peasant cosplays as God, its blasphemy, its madness, ITS POKEYMANZ .

Well i'm happy now had a little arguement that calmed me down 



			
				Shea said:
			
		

> Being here for a long time doesn't mean anything,* there are people whom have been here for just a few months that are more respectable*.


That hurt Shea, I thought you were my friend and do you really think i do it more than others.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

woot.. now i see this is more serious than i thought '/ _ \'.. i'll be.. uh... on that corner guys.. *runs away*


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 4, 2007)

Serp said:


> That hurt Shea, I thought you were my friend and do you really think i do it more than others.



I am your friend Serp, you're a nice guy and I genuinely like you. I didn't mean that directed towards you. There are certain people that don't follow the etiquette more often than others, and sometimes you do, but not as often as a lot of people.

In the end, I'm sorry for seeming bossy, I just like to keep our community as neat and respectable as possible. Don't take it personally, I do it to just as many other people. Its just the fact that sometimes a little bit of correction is needed, and I don't mean it in a bad way.


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

Yea when i admin my other forums, I do kinda act different, but i try to be a kind ruler,   for the most part, and i guess i kinda hold an inferiority/equality complex that clouds my judgement.

 Ok lets just


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Serp, I think Taichi needs a fire badge.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 4, 2007)

this arguement is massive *runs away and hides with blind*


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

Behold my phoenix Badge  It lives!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Serp said:


> Behold my phoenix Badge  It lives!



Send it to Taichi. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

send to who now  ?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Serp said:


> send to who now  ?



Isn't he the fire gym leader? Or however is the fire gym leader. He needs a badge.

EDIT: Taichi is the fire gym leader.


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

Im sorry but I dont know him and I dont see a fire gym.
Could you send it to him, Plz.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Serp said:


> Im sorry but I dont know him and I dont see a fire gym.
> Could you send it to him, Plz.



He doesn't do a thread for the gym. Just look in his sig. And it wouldn't be right for me to send it cause you made the badge...


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok I see, ill search for him *rolls eyes


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 4, 2007)

phew the storm has cleared *wipes brow and removes myself from the darkness*

EDIT: Krag is the fire gym leader on the first page


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah mecha who the hell is Taichi?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 4, 2007)

[SS-Eclipse] Hayate no Gotoku!-14(XviD)

He's Taichi. :]


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 4, 2007)

he changed his name, lol. He needs to make a special page here


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 6, 2007)

okay Leaders... i'm thinking of hiring a trainer to take care of the gym on weekends... for people that can ONLY battle on weekends(i'm not on on weekends anymore)... i'll have to make some auditions or something...

anyway... discuss if this is a good idea... i'll be back on monday to check your opinions...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 7, 2007)

Did someone already make a fighting gym leader badge?

I'll be opening my gym by the end of next week probably, btw.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2007)

Tenshi, ilabb shifted control of the grass gym to me....


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 8, 2007)

What gyms are and are not open for challenge?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

There are currently 10 gyms

8 are open (Psychic, Bug, Dark, Fire, Poison, Ice, dragon and rock)

2 are closed ( Ground and Flying)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2007)

You forgot that mine is also closed


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 8, 2007)

Steel gym is not open aswell

But I am one of the trainers of the steel gym and my team is almost complete (just need to train one more pokemon)

Skeets, when will your team be ready.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm going to open my gym sometime this week (Wednesday?) I've been away (actually, still am) so sorry 'bout the delay (I still need a badge, I think)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 8, 2007)

Ill be up and running by the end of this week, got a badge done, just need to add some effects to it and it will be ready.  As for Pokemon go, I still need to train some up.  Ninja Gaiden, friends and TransFormers Obsession has made me a busy man


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

is nico going to open his gym... cause i PM'ed him/her to see if i could take over the gym and he/she hasn't replyed yet


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 10, 2007)

he said he is working on it, D-C


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

ok that's cool i was just wondering cause i have 4 strong electic types ready... so if he wants when he opens the gym i could be an alltante or something


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 10, 2007)

Hopefully in the future i can take over the normal gym.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 11, 2007)

well it's not gonna be easy. I'm not a pussover. I may not be the best, but definately not the worst ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 11, 2007)

True, i hear that your quite a challenge, maybe we can talk on msn, think of gym ideas and such


*Spoiler*: _MSN_ 



jesselizardman@hotmail.com


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll talk to you when I have a chance. XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 11, 2007)

GYM leaders... i ask you... are we doing this right?...

i've been browsing other GYs and noticed there's a slight lack of order on them... also there's no activity at all...

we need more promotion... it was also supposed to be ready after the tournament...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 11, 2007)

I still need someone to make me a badge (otherwise I would've opened awhile ago..)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 11, 2007)

My team isn't even ready and I'm not the original grass Gym leader so don't look at me BI


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 12, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I still need someone to make me a badge (otherwise I would've opened awhile ago..)



talk to Serp. He is good at that XD


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 12, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> GYM leaders... i ask you... are we doing this right?...
> 
> i've been browsing other GYs and noticed there's a slight lack of order on them... also there's no activity at all...
> 
> we need more promotion... it was also supposed to be ready after the tournament...



I am annoyed.  Raising a gym team is no small feat.  But I'm not getting the number of challenges I would have liked.  Also, there's no order.  Some gym leaders are downright negligent of their duties.  I know people are busy, but if they just don't have any time they shouldn't hold the gym.  Also, a lot of leaders need to hurry their lazy asses up and open.  Someone needs to be running this shit (I'm looking at you Kira and TenshiOni).  Sorry, just had to rant a little bit.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 12, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I am annoyed.  Raising a gym team is no small feat.  But I'm not getting the number of challenges I would have liked.  Also, there's no order.  Some gym leaders are downright negligent of their duties.  I know people are busy, but if they just don't have any time they shouldn't hold the gym.  Also, a lot of leaders need to hurry their lazy asses up and open.  Someone needs to be running this shit (I'm looking at you Kira and TenshiOni).  Sorry, just had to rant a little bit.



Unlike ilabb I'm actually trying to raise a grass team for people to beat down on, as we speak I'm training one of said pokes. I can promise you on the second training run I'll have 4/6 of my team battle ready (because of the fact I don't raise Lv 100's). You know this for a fact Kit. I assure you I'm trying, if anything blame the guy who decided to wave Legaia 2, FFT, CvS 2, and Stella Deus in front of my face.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Yep, more gyms should open and leaders should be more active.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

yes... i have a electric (not awsome one but still desent I'm going to breed egg move etc.) and i would be ready to open now... nico WHEN IS THAT GYM GOING TO BE READY OR I'LL TAKE IT OFF YOUR HANDS



> I am annoyed. Raising a gym team is no small feat. But I'm not getting the number of challenges I would have liked. Also, there's no order. Some gym leaders are downright negligent of their duties. I know people are busy, but if they just don't have any time they shouldn't hold the gym. Also, a lot of leaders need to hurry their lazy asses up and open. Someone needs to be running this shit (I'm looking at you Kira and TenshiOni). Sorry, just had to rant a little bit.



I lol'ed at this


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

Just asking all the Gym leaders:

Would you guys get mad if someone took your spot for the gym? Like would you resent them after or...


----------



## Nico (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm still working on my gym....T_T


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Just asking all the Gym leaders:
> 
> Would you guys get mad if someone took your spot for the gym? Like would you resent them after or...



i wouldn't... if it was taken by someone better then i'd come back and try to take it back being better myself...

also.. there's a reason i didn't put my name or any image of myself on the gym... we agreed from the start that the GYMs can be taken away on a challenge... and the new leader wouldn't have the need to edit everything...

i've been asked if the gym can be taken from me... and i know that every leadetr would say the same i said...

"just try to see if you can"

>D


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Just asking all the Gym leaders:
> 
> Would you guys get mad if someone took your spot for the gym? Like would you resent them after or...



Yes I'd be very mad.  If fact, I'd do everything in my power to make their internet life a living hell.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

mmm... ... what if someone takes over all the GYMs he can?...


muahaha...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

................ok i guess i wont try to take the Title of one then....

I WILL TAKE THEM ALL


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 13, 2007)

I still dont really understand xD

Ah well, maybe when d/p come out in england i'll challenge one of you'se.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

just Amazon it


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Some of the Gyms are kindda dead. -_-


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 17, 2007)

and mystictrunks resigned :|


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

I would take over, but I'm only good with physic and dragons.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm kinda doing well with mine XD... but now that i think about it... who else is active?...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Er. They all have their ons and offs.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

i think it's because i'm the only one who has nothing better to do ./__\.

well... as long as work is going calm i can battle anytime...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry to say this, but I am gonna resign from being a Gym Leader.

My reason is because of I have too much stuff on my hands and I lost interest of playing Pokemon.  I was really hyped up to be the Gym Leader when we announced the opening of this thread and was really ready to do it, but since it didn't get started until after 2 months, I pretty much lost interest in building my team and moved on to other games and life.  

With the next Harry Potter book coming out, I will probably be offline for a while until I finish it to stay away from spoilers and also I have a job that takes up some of my weekend, so I can't really see myself scheduling for battles.  

If anyone wants my Ground Type Position, it's opened and if it is just whoever claims it first, gets it.  Sorry guys, I didn't mean to let you down with this news, but I just can't fit the time to do it.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

I want it!

But I need time to raise up My Torterra, and other Ground types


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

:3 

It seems that most leaders are out of here.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2007)

I still have grass pokes to raise but I'm about to start the second wave


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

*MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)*
Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
*TenshiOni = Fighting types (Konoha Library/Telegrams)*
*Skeets = Steel types (Gaming Department)*
*Artificial_Sunshine = Ghost types (Konoha Blender)*
*Nico = Electric types (Konoha Plaza)*
*Countach = Dragon types (Art Department)*
Krag = Fire types (One Piece)
*Dreikoo = Water types (Konoha Bath House)*
Ninja Prinny = Grass types (House of Uzumaki)
*2Shea = Ice types (Other Anime/Manga Fanclubs FCs)*
Kitsune = Bug types (Court of Pure Souls)
*dragonbattousai = Ground types (Society Library)*
*Yoshitsune = Rock types (Translations)*
*Serp = Poison types (Comics)*
*Shadow Blade = Normal Types (Konoha TV)*
Blind Itachi = Dark types (Member FC's)

The bolded gyms are either non-existent, or never active.  I submit we do something regarding this


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Indeed. 83


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

hmm ill take a gym over if needed but..it might take a while to get my party together...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> *MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)*
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
> *TenshiOni = Fighting types (Konoha Library/Telegrams)*
> *Skeets = Steel types (Gaming Department)*
> ...



Dude. I am opening mine next week -_-


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> *MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)*
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
> *TenshiOni = Fighting types (Konoha Library/Telegrams)*
> *Skeets = Steel types (Gaming Department)*
> ...



Feh


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 19, 2007)

Time to tar and feather!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

Dont worry i'll be challenging all gyms soon....just have to finish my party..


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nico says he's working on it... but dicribe working on it?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

I think people are innactive because played like crazy when they first got it and need a break


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm almost done with my normal team and i might have battle with shadowblade to determine the new normal gym leader.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2007)

The dragon gym is inactive.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 20, 2007)

well... i think there's also no challengers... i've been challenged mostly by other GYM leaders and few other players...

after the tournament everybody lost interest... we should make another one soon...


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

the next tourny should be around september right?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 20, 2007)

i'll challenge all the gym's but most of them are america's and never on when i'm on


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 20, 2007)

that's an insult for me who am always online except for weekends ... lol j/k...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah after the rookie tourny i'll challange you... I hope that the some of the gym leader are more active


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

Shadowblade the normal gymleader has been inactive for 6 days and has not completed his normal gym team, i made a 6 or 4 normal pokemon team and i would like to know if i could be the new normal gym leader with a new gym name.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2007)

Gyms should offer some sort of prize to trainer.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 21, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Gyms should offer some sort of prize to trainer.


they do a badge


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

True.  But I wouldnt mind a little more incentive to take the gym leader challenge.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm working on my team so you'll have to wait on the hallucinogenic fun.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

A prize would be nice.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 22, 2007)

The prize is that you can eventually challenge the Elite Four and the Champion for the title of NF Pokemon Champion.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

That's not  like a nugget or something.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2007)

No worries, i got one.
i may need something later


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 22, 2007)

Once I get a DS and Pokemanz D/P, imma pwn all of youz.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 22, 2007)

basye said:


> they do a badge



They could give out like some junk pokemon.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2007)

All of you who don't have my badge need to challenge my gym!!!  Now.  That's right, I'm looking at youuuuu.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 22, 2007)

I would challange the bug gym but would probably get my ass kicked.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> I would challange the bug gym but would probably get my ass kicked.



Don't worry about that, I'll bring my "B-Team."  You down?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 25, 2007)

This gym thing was a bad idea IMO.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 25, 2007)

nah... it's just the lack of real desire for keeping it up...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

We just need more active gym leaders. In a few months I'll try to take over the dragon one.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 25, 2007)

Ombg lol... few *months*? XDDD...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

Well rly like 1 and a half.  

Half a month for it to get active again, and the rest to prepare my pokeymanz.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> This gym thing was a bad idea IMO.



*bitch slaps


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

Bitch plz. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't been on lately... stuff... 

Anyway, did anyone ever make me the Ghost badge?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 25, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Don't worry about that, I'll bring my "B-Team."  You down?





I wanna face your B-Team


----------



## Serp (Jul 26, 2007)

Well screw you guys ,  when my wifi gets fixed ill be back so stop bitch whining about inactive gyms


----------



## Nico (Jul 26, 2007)

I need a badge....


----------



## Countach (Jul 28, 2007)

dragons are cool


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm almost halfway done with my team, at this point you can only pray to Megami-sama that I don't get shot.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

God likes Poison


----------



## Nico (Aug 9, 2007)

Nico said:


> I need a badge....



.........................................


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

lol...........................


----------



## Masaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Since Shadow Blade isn't even ready yet, can I take over for his gym for at least a few weeks?  I don't know if I'll be able to when I go to college.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Masaki if you take over I want to battle you.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 14, 2007)

Now to kick start the other gyms.....


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Aug 15, 2007)

What gyms are currently up and running?


----------



## Tash (Aug 15, 2007)

Serp might still be taking challenges.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 15, 2007)

Who knows nowadays....


----------



## FFLN (Aug 15, 2007)

Dude, this has turned into the game right now. The gym leaders won't come to you, you'll have to go to them. You'll have to travel to their gyms through either PM or post and just wait to get a battle out of them. While doing that, you may also meet and battle other trainers faced with a similar situation, which could lead to some interesting and hectic battles. There used to be a villainous team around here somewhere too... but idleness has derailed them it seems.


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

You mean the Elusive team note.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 16, 2007)

I accept challenges all the time... i can safely say the Dark GYM is the most active one... we ony don't work on weekends and when i'm sleeping XD...

If i'm online just post your challenge on the GYM and i'll fight you in a matter of minutes...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2007)

Team Note is still around.....


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

Team note?


----------



## Tash (Aug 16, 2007)

I would tell you about it but Serp's people are watching me.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

O RLY?  **


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Meh, I guess I'll be taking over the Flying Gym once Trunks sasy yes.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to hear, dood. Hopefully I will be known as Kamina Prinny soon


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2007)

It sounds interesting...


----------



## Serp (Aug 16, 2007)

Of course it does I wrote it


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 29, 2007)

Is it possible to be the electric gym leader?
since we need active Gym leaders and all.


----------



## Tash (Aug 29, 2007)

PM the original Electric Gym Leader and see if he will pass the position to you.


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 3, 2007)

Nico said:
			
		

> Simon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that the double gym thing would work imo, eitherway, thanks for the title as electric gym leader[/quote]

Allright, i'm the new leader then.


----------



## Silent Storm (Sep 3, 2007)

Bah dead gyms = bad idea lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2007)

...hmmm... i wonder how well you'll do it... i might as well test you on a GYM Vs GYM battle ...


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 3, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ...hmmm... i wonder how well you'll do it... i might as well test you on a GYM Vs GYM battle ...


Sure, that sounds fun. Let me just finish my team.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2007)

... wait a minute.. you still don't have a team?... that's not promising at all...


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 3, 2007)

I mean my electric team.
just give me a day or two and it will be finished.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 3, 2007)

THAT'S what i meant too ... c'mon... don't go snatching postions if you can't defend them right when you proclaim you're on it...

and remember that if someone challenges you for the title you have to battle for it or get away...

that's the law *chorus of random people yell "the law! the law! the law!" from an unknow place*


----------



## Spiral Man (Sep 3, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> and remember that if someone challenges you for the title you have to battle for it or get away...
> 
> that's the law *chorus of random people yell "the law! the law! the law!" from an unknow place*


I know, it all blind, i read the first post


----------



## Brooke (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey is there anyway from me to get the links for all the Gyms,I checked the front page but it doesn't have links.


----------



## Judgemento (Sep 19, 2007)

Dont worry they are all in the online section... so its easy to find them


----------



## Brooke (Sep 19, 2007)

oh ok cool I will need to check em out.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 20, 2007)

Have anyone gotten all 8 badges


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 20, 2007)

8?... there's more active GYMs... or not?...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 21, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> 8?... there's more active GYMs... or not?...



I dunno, I was just asking.


----------



## Silent Storm (Oct 11, 2007)

So what happened to the gyms.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2007)

active but nobody pays attention to them anymore...


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a shame this didn't go on for long due to inactivity, I would have loved to have been a gym leader (preferably the ground gym leader, seeing as I have completed my ground team.)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 23, 2008)

I still take challenges though lol...


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah me too.  I spent all that time raising them - might as well.  Anyone want to challenge my gym for the bug badge, just send me a pm.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys... we never made a GYM tournament... ...


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I feel bad about never going through with this.

But eh..I'd be up for a challenge if it would be over Shoddy.


----------



## Silent Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

Gah, I prefer the real thing, adds more excitement to the battles.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello!

I'd like to challenge the first gym leader, whoever that may be...

First Gym Leader, if you accept, PM me with your rules and friend code...

"Slice the air!"

"Hurt your faces!"

"We are the Pok?mon Trainers, S0crat3s and Hyde, and we challenge all Leaders in our path!!"

Flying and Fighting, by the way...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 21, 2008)

*sigh*

No love for the Elite 4...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to challenge the first gym leader, whoever that may be...
> 
> First Gym Leader, if you accept, PM me with your rules and friend code...


there's no order lol.. you post a challenge on a GYM of your choice XD...



Duy Nguyen said:


> *sigh*
> 
> No love for the Elite 4...



do we have one?...


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 21, 2008)

Hah I recently found this game again and I'm into it. If I wanted to fight the dark-type gym do I need to train 6 dark types to lvl 100? That would be a bitch.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

No that is not how it works.

If you want to challenge the gym leader of the dark gym for a badge, you don't have to use 6 dark pokemon, if you want to challenge him for the gym title, that is ownership of the gym, you have to use dark pokemon.



> do we have one?...



The five best battlers from the tournament we had.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Alright, I challenge the Fighting leader and the Flying leader!

PM me with your rules and Friend Code!


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> No that is not how it works.
> 
> If you want to challenge the gym leader of the dark gym for a badge, you don't have to use 6 dark pokemon, if you want to challenge him for the gym title, that is ownership of the gym, you have to use dark pokemon.
> 
> ...



K thanks. And I forgot about the auto-lvl 100 thing you can use online. Guess I better stock up on fighting types then.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Mek Blaze said:


> K thanks. And I forgot about the auto-lvl 100 thing you can use online. Guess I better stock up on fighting types then.



Would you care to battle? S0c's FC is 5327-1898-0909...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

Mek Blaze said:


> Hah I recently found this game again and I'm into it. If I wanted to fight the dark-type gym do I need to train 6 dark types to lvl 100? That would be a bitch.


nah... just check the rules in my GYM XD...


Silent Storm said:


> The five best battlers from the tournament we had.



that's... unusual... if we go by tradition it needs to be made of GYM leaders that clearly have surpassed the others... (The elite 4 always have themes)

and the champion would be the one who goes through all of them in a row with only a 6 pokemon team ... that'd make you a true champion and the next one to overcome the challenge would have to overthrow the last champion... doesn't matter how much time it passed be it a day or an hour even... that's how the in-game league works...

we should put tournaments and the league in separate places...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> nah... just check the rules in my GYM XD...
> 
> 
> that's... unusual... if we go by tradition it needs to be made of GYM leaders that clearly have surpassed the others... (The elite 4 always have themes)
> ...



Sure, why not?

And since you're on, I'd like to challenge you for a GYM badge!


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2008)

No love for Poison 

And BI learn to check your PMS  Or at least brush me off considerately.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Serp said:


> No love for Poison
> 
> And BI learn to check your PMS  Or at least brush me off considerately.



I'll challenge you after I challenge Mr. Crippled, here...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Hyde, do you want to battle.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Hyde, do you want to battle.



Sure, why not?

What are the rules?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

No Ubers, no pokemon will illegal moves and stats (charizard with hydro pump for example).

My FC is 4124-5015-1682


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> No Ubers, no pokemon will illegal moves and stats (charizard with hydro pump for example).
> 
> My FC is 4124-5015-1682



Double Battle, auto lv. 50

FC is 5327-1898-0909, I'll be on in a moment...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, I will  be in soon.

Edit - I am in.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok, I will  be in soon.
> 
> Edit - I am in.



Hold on, technical difficulties...

And only one Pok?mon is EV trained...>_<


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

So the battle is still on?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> So the battle is still on?



Yes...

10PseudoLegenaries


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm on...

I invited...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> And since you're on, I'd like to challenge you for a GYM badge!



you must post your challenge in my GYM on this section... otherwise I won't make anything official...



Serp said:


> No love for Poison
> 
> And BI learn to check your PMS  Or at least brush me off considerately.



oh sorry.. anyway.. re-open?... my GYM has always been open and ready for challenge ...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Hyde said:


> I'm on...
> 
> I invited...



Are you sure 0_0, I can't see you on my screen.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> you must post your challenge in my GYM on this section... otherwise I won't make anything official...
> 
> 
> 
> oh sorry.. anyway.. re-open?... my GYM has always been open and ready for challenge ...



I mean we try and get some of the old gym leaders back and firstly have our intra tourney.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Are you sure 0_0, I can't see you on my screen.



Disconnect, reconnect, and invite me...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

I reconnected, you are still no there.

Are you in the lobby?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> I reconnected, you are still no there.
> 
> Are you in the lobby?



Yes, I am...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, try using this fc 5369-7004-9142

Sorry about this.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Okay, try using this fc 5369-7004-9142
> 
> Sorry about this.



Alright, I'm inviting, now...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Am I on your screen?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Blind, do you want to battle?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Blind, do you want to battle?



He's battling me...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

My FC is now 1719-4546-5699...

I'm off to EV train, but I'm accepting challengers...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

I have registered it.

Want to battle later?


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> I have registered it.
> 
> Want to battle later?



Sure, just PM me...^_^


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 21, 2008)

Sent you the PM.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 21, 2008)

Silent Storm said:


> Sent you the PM.



Sorry, I was busy looking at stuff...

Not THAT stuff, mind you, worksafe stuff...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2008)

hey guys... keep the battles to the regular thread... this is for discussion of the League...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 22, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> There could be one of each type or something.
> 
> Also there could be a special gym where it has 2 gym leaders and challengers do double battles there.


I second this notion...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 22, 2008)

the reason we can't do a Tate & Liza is because you can't do multi battle online XD...

and each GYM can decide if it uses the double or single system ...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 22, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> the reason we can't do a Tate & Liza is because you can't do multi battle online XD...
> 
> and each GYM can decide if it uses the double or single system ...



By LizaTating, I mean with one person split into two leaders of the same GYM, like S0c and Hyde, for instance...

EDIT-

Also, somebody needs to put links to all of the GYMs on the first page...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2008)

Tbh, I think we should consolidate all gym stuff to one thread, and then of course the discussion for the battles in the main thread. There's not much of a point to have them all out in separate threads, just a bit too much trouble.

Some leaders may not agree, so I guess it's up for debate, but personally I think it would be the best option.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 22, 2008)

@Hyde: uh... i see no need for that then... lol...

@2Shea: I like to have my own thread to manage my GYM stuff (god spare us of a single thread where everything is mixed)... also people can look at the rules directly on the first page and it looks more professional to separate our spaces... c'mon we have the chance to do this in this sub-section... why not enjoy it?...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong blind, I was a big advocate for having the separate threads when we first started lol, it's just that it's slowed down SO much since then, and even then it wasn't up to what we expected it t be. Plus with this recent activity it's pretty slow still.

It may be fine, but it just seems to spread the community sort of thin, oh well. It should work out


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 22, 2008)

uh... well... we can't help with the activity of the game falling in the forums... XP...

I already mentioned that with Platinum coming we might see another wave of challengers...

and if you think about it there's a problem with the GYM system... challengers only challenge once... there's nothing left after that XD... that helps the inactivity to grow...


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe we need a re-hash of everything?
I suggest that we firstly, wait for Platinum to be released and see how activity rises from then on. But on the case of doing something, its better to be proactive than retroactive, if we find all the old gym leaders still willing to do their part then we could give a breath of life for this place, if only for a while. 

Just throwing my points out there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 23, 2008)

Who's the fire type gym leader?

I think I still have my mono-fire team laying around in my DP.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> uh... well... we can't help with the activity of the game falling in the forums... XP...
> 
> I already mentioned that with Platinum coming we might see another wave of challengers...
> 
> and if you think about it there's a problem with the GYM system... challengers only challenge once... there's nothing left after that XD... that helps the inactivity to grow...



Individual GYMs might get more visitors if their links were on the first page...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 23, 2008)

uh.... the subsection isn't really that big...



at all >/ _ \>...


just... look through the... uh... 6 pages?...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 23, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> uh.... the subsection isn't really that big...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you build it, they will battle...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 25, 2008)

I must bump this thread.

IN HALF.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Almost a week without any activity...

Perhaps Platinum will fix that?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

We have gym leaders? Amusing.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> We have gym leaders? Amusing.



I think I'll challenge Serp...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp has been acting like he's the king of Gym leaders here go ahead and challenge him.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Serp has been acting like he's the king of Gym leaders here go ahead and challenge him.



Aha, and I won't use any Psychic or Ground type Pok?mon, either...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey... Serp is the only one i've seen besides me that still takes this seriously ...





















but he got nothing on my GYM  *is still trying to make him fight*


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Hey... Serp is the only one i've seen besides me that still takes this seriously ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the Flying Leader hasn't been active in this at all, can I have the spot?


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Dark type specialist hmm Blind one.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Dark type specialist hmm Blind one.



It's cake if you have Infernape, Staraptor, Weavile, and Electivire...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Blind could you supply me with a timid, good IV skorupi 

And I guess I could battle but your getting my beta team remember that  as my new A team has wittled down to one.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Blind could you supply me with a timid, good EV skorupi
> 
> And I guess I could battle but your getting my beta team remember that  as my new A team has wittled down to one.



I'll bring my Beta team, as well...

I'll be on in a moment...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't helpyou with EV'd pokemon but i can work on getting perfect IV'd skorupis for both of us... since i'm still using my old one...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I can't helpyou with EV'd pokemon but i can work on getting perfect IV'd skorupis for both of us... since i'm still using my old one...



Perfect IVs? How do you do that?

I claim the Flying GYM...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I meant IVs not EVs


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Sorry I meant IVs not EVs



I don't pay attention to IVs...

And you didn't even taste Misery's (Gyara) full might...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Alas finding a good poison pokemon that knows electric type moves is  that goddamn mutant electabuzz (didn't bother to fully learn 4gen mutant pokemon)


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Alas finding a good poison pokemon that knows electric type moves is  that goddamn mutant electabuzz (didn't bother to fully learn 4gen mutant pokemon)



Electivire's fists will make your face cry out in losings!!

Swalot can learn Electric-type moves...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

Swalot is shit though, very much so!


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> Swalot is shit though, very much so!



What about Hidden Power? You could always use Rock-type moves, or simply beat the shit out of it...

Actually, both of your GenGARs can learn Thunderbolt...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

I kno, I just don't have the Tm  and I'm still training my real team , they are only babies atm :/


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> I kno, I just don't have the Tm  and I'm still training my real team , they are only babies atm :/



Gengar@Focus Band
Shadow Ball
Thunderbolt
Dream Eater
Hypnosis

Gets the job done...

Also, Thunderbolt is in the Vielstone Dept. Store and PBR Mystery Gift (that's how I got mine)...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 27, 2008)

why would you need electric attacks on poison pokemon?... i see it being usable only on gyarados and that's all :S... you can cover everything with other typed attacks...

Edit: Hyde is right... VERY RIGHT... gengar is a good option for electricity support...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> why would you need electric attacks on poison pokemon?... i see it being usable only on gyarados and that's all :S... you can cover everything with other typed attacks...



He wants to beat my Gyarados, that's all...


----------



## Serp (Jun 27, 2008)

But Gyarados is a common sweeper :/ thats all. And the convo started about his Gyarados in the first place, so I was saying what I needed to beat it.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 27, 2008)

Serp said:


> But Gyarados is a common sweeper :/ thats all. And the convo started about his Gyarados in the first place, so I was saying what I needed to beat it.



That's what happens when I take advice from Duy Nguyen...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2008)

Lapras could fuck a Gyarados if it has thunderbolt as well.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Lapras could fuck a Gyarados if it has thunderbolt as well.



Nah, Gyarados with Stone Edge can OHKO Lapras...


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2008)

True but without Stone edge Gyrarados is nothing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 28, 2008)

you guys are deriving again to the regular discussion XD...

since Lapras has nothing to do with your Poison GYM...

but Gyarados is still Flying (since Hyde seems to be aiming for it's leadership) lol... so I'm not sure anymore...


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> you guys are deriving again to the regular discussion XD...
> 
> since Lapras has nothing to do with your Poison GYM...
> 
> but Gyarados is still Flying (since Hyde seems to be aiming for it's leadership) lol... so I'm not sure anymore...



Actually, I'm aiming more for birdlike Pok?mon, but a Gyarados on the team can't hurt...

Blind, do you know anyone that can color my badge (I can only do the lineart) and make a GYM Leader portrait for me?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde said:


> Gengar@Focus Band
> Shadow Ball
> Thunderbolt
> Dream Eater
> ...


No way. That's a waste of a moveslot.
Gengar @ Focus Sash, Choice Specs, Scarf.
Shadowball
Thunderbolt
Hypnosis/Will o wisp
Hidden power Ice/ Energy Ball.

Or you can go with the destiny bond/ explosion set.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2008)

Wrong, Gyarados loses to Lapras. I don't even think a critted Stone Edge can OHKO Lapras but Lapras sure can OHKO Gyarados with Thunderbolt.

Don't use Dream Eater, it is a shitty move. Something like this is a lot better...
Gengar @ Focus Band
Nature: Timid
EVs: 4 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD
-Hypnosis
-Shadow Ball
-Thunderbolt
-Destiny Bond

I am assuming you're using Gengar as a starter because the Focus Band set compliments it that way. Destiny Bond on any Weavile starters if people actually do that anymore and force a switch giving you an opportunity to Hypnosis. Bulkydos starters will too switch out so that'll give you another free Hypnosis.

You can actually threaten a ton of Hypnosis and switchouts with that set as a starter. The only thing in my head that might ruin all of your fun are Breloom starters. If you miss that Hypnosis on Breloom you're gonna get Spored and he'll have fun setting up on you. Also be afraid of Choice Scarf Gengar starters as well.

Oh, Spiritomb starters are pretty popular as well. Sucker Punch should 2HKO you thanks to Focus Band so Destiny Bond first turn and go for a Hypnosis just in case he switches.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

^ Now there is someone, from my early days tell now, that I respect and doesn't chat crap!  

Great advice as always Duy


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

If you want more EV's in the Sp.ATK stat  of gengar you could also try this set I use.

Gengar @ Choice Scarf
Nature: Modest
EVs: 4 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD
-Hypnosis
-Shadow Ball
-Thunderbolt
-Hidden Power Ice

With CS, you will be able to outspeed most commonly used starters and is a good revenge killer, HP ice kills Salamence and Garchomp in one hit, Hypnosis is there as a hit-and-run move and yoou should know the rest.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

If anyone could get me a gastly with the right IVs, nature and a choice scarf, I would make it worth their while.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Wrong, Gyarados loses to Lapras. I don't even think a critted Stone Edge can OHKO Lapras but Lapras sure can OHKO Gyarados with Thunderbolt.
> 
> Don't use Dream Eater, it is a shitty move. Something like this is a lot better...
> Gengar @ Focus Band
> ...



Why would I give good advice to a person that might beat me with it? 

That's odd, my Gyarados has never been scratched by a Lapras...So now, if I include a Lapras with BoltBeam on my team, can you still say that it would get 6-0 against Gyarados?

My Gengar:

Gengar@Wide Lens
Shadow Ball
Thunderbolt
Focus Blast
Will`o`Wisp (which I've never needed)

Gyarados@Leftovers 
Waterfall
Stone Edge
Dragon Dance
Taunt (never needed)

Weavile@Life Orb
Pursuit
Ice Shard
Ice Punch
Brick Break

Electivire@Focus Sash (starter, low Def against EQ)
Thunderpunch
Ice Punch
Cross Chop
Earthquake




Duy, what should I do to this team? It hasn't lost yet (I've had it for a week), but I don't want to take any chances...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 28, 2008)

Duy is one of our resident experts here, if not the most expert of them lol. Anything he says should be taken to heart.

He, and all of us, give advice to anyone no matter if they may beat us at some point. That's what it means to be a supportive community.

BUT, this has *nothing to do with the gym leaders*, so please take it to the normal discussion


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Duy is one of our resident experts here, if not the most expert of them lol. Anything he says should be taken to heart.
> 
> He, and all of us, give advice to anyone no matter if they may beat us at some point. That's what it means to be a supportive community.
> 
> BUT, this has *nothing to do with the gym leaders*, so please take it to the normal discussion



I'm just underhanded and conniving, like that...

Isn't that what Serp claims to be? Sneaky and snaketounged?


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2008)

Hyde please don't involve me in your talking, before I might have acted impulsive, but now I am at the very least more mature and think you have a slight air of superiority. You may argue that I do as well, but I simply jest, so please take this conversation outside of this thread, and return when it is of relevance to the Gym leaders.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2008)

When did Focus band get good? Are you guys getting it mixed up with Focus Sash?

Oh and It's become common knowledge to run Vire with Thunderbolt instead of Punch. That way you can OHKO Skarmory.

O.K enough post on here...Respond in the discussion thread....lol


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

I am the new Steel gymleader I will open my gym after I have trained all my pokemon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2008)

*2Shea:* Yea I meant Focus Sash, it's been a while since I've played.

*Hyde:* 
Gengar@Wide Lens
Shadow Ball
Thunderbolt
Focus Blast
Will`o`Wisp (which I've never needed)

*I am not a very big fan of WoW on Gengar to be honest with you. The only reason in my head right now to use Hypnosis over WoW is because Blissey can come in to Thunderwave/Sing which will cripple Gengar like crazy.*

Gyarados@Leftovers 
Waterfall
Stone Edge
Dragon Dance
Taunt (never needed)

*Taunt is an awesome ability, it's a shame you haven't had the chance to use it to it's fullest effects. It would be better if you posted up the EVs on your Pokemon as well so I can see the direction you're going with each Pokemon. If you haven't really EV trained yet you can go with 216 HP / 16 ATK / 176 DEF / 100 SPD on your Gyarados. That is the standard Bulkydos set. It can lead and come in on Garchomp and Heracross to threaten an Intimidate, big damage, and a chance to set up. Because Choice Scarfed Garchomp and Heracross will give your team a lot of problems. CScross can Stone Edge and kill all of your Pokemon 2HKO-OHKO. You can't WoW him either cause status effects makes Heracross stronger. CSchomp is a punk to every Pokemon that doesn't resist Outrage or have the ability to take it and heal it off.*

Weavile@Life Orb
Pursuit
Ice Shard
Ice Punch
Brick Break

*You don't need Ice Shard AND Ice Punch it's one or the other. The real set replaces one of those for Night Slash.*

Electivire@Focus Sash (starter, low Def against EQ)
Thunderpunch
Ice Punch
Cross Chop
Earthquake

*Electivire should not start out cause his SPD is pretty lackluster. However you use him as a lightning rod when people threaten your Gyarados with Electric attacks. Gyaravire combo was so popular in the early days so people are a bit shaky on using TBolt on Gyarados early in the game without scouting out the other team first. However, if you do manage to pull it off Electivire will have fun hitting 13/18 types super effective. Again I don't know your EV spread but I highly recommend this 252 ATK / 80 SPA / 176 SPD with Thunderbolt over Thunderpunch. I like this a lot more than the other set simple because Tpunch is 2HKO-3HKO to Skarmory but Tbolt is OHKO and maybe a 2HKO.*

*Edit:* Expert Belt over Focus Sash on Electivire.

Okay I'll stop posting on this thread in terms of team and pokemon analysis, just ask me on the other thread and good luck with the team building.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

TO won't get on, and I want to be a Flying GYM Leader...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 28, 2008)

Who was the old Flying leader? I really don't remember.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 28, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Who was the old Flying leader? I really don't remember.



MysticTrunks...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

I'll T-Bolt Gyarados all day, Vire is garbage even with the speed boost. Hippo comes in and laughs at him all day, plus OHKO it if it thinks it can stay in and Ice punch.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2008)

> Mewtwo
> Ho-Oh
> Lugia
> Dialga
> ...



Updated list, Wobbafett and Wynaut have been moved to OU, Regigigas is Border-Line and Deoxys Speed is OU aswell.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm interested in taking on the Flying Gym. I need to get with Mystic Trunks and talk about his terms though.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 1, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm interested in taking on the Flying Gym. I need to get with Mystic Trunks and talk about his terms though.



Too late, I already have it (as well as the Fighting GYM)...

@Skeets- GyaraVire isn't my only strategy, you know...I only use it in the battle tower, which is the only place it works...Besides, I change teams and strategies every battle, so as not to be easily read...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 1, 2008)

You can't have both... DECIDE ON SOMETHING AND MAKE IT PROUD...

or we could vote it... since yeah... we seem to be missing some leaders... >/  _\>


----------



## Lee1993 (Jul 1, 2008)

should there also be an E4 also


----------



## Kameil (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm going to take the Grass gym into my hands.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I'm going to take the Grass gym into my hands.



That's good...

Now you just need some GYM Trainers...

@Blind- I'm holding onto both, until somebody claims one...I already have both teams ready, so handling two isn't a problem for me...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Hyde said:


> That's good...
> 
> Now you just need some GYM Trainers...
> 
> @Blind- I'm holding onto both, until somebody claims one...I already have both teams ready, so handling two isn't a problem for me...



You need Gym trainers? All the more interesting in my pursuit for the Grass title.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> You need Gym trainers? All the more interesting in my pursuit for the Grass title.



You don't NEED them, but it's nice...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

I see I'm almost finished building my solid grass team all I need is Chikorita.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd give you a perfect defensive one but I already promised it for a friend... I have so-so ones though... only perfect on one stat...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> I see I'm almost finished building my solid grass team all I need is Chikorita.



Would you like a Turtwig with Seed Bomb?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'd give you a perfect defensive one but I already promised it for a friend... I have so-so ones though... only perfect on one stat...


It's fine with me whatever kind of Chikorita you'd give me. 


Hyde said:


> Would you like a Turtwig with Seed Bomb?



I have multiple turtwigs in my PC so I'm good on that. 

Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> It's fine with me whatever kind of Chikorita you'd give me.
> 
> 
> I have multiple turtwigs in my PC so I'm good on that.
> ...



S e e e e e e d  B o o o o o o o m b . . .


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay I'll take the Seed bomber. 

Still want Chikorita tho.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

just tell me when you want to trade... i'm always ready...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

^I'm ready now . 

What be your FC?

Here's mine : 1719 - 4510 - 0254


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

mine is 0344 6445 9461...

i'll go in right now...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

K I'm on.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

join again quick because i need to go home...

sorry for last one i said no at last moment... can i have that snorunt?...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got that Snorunt from Del. 

I'm confident I can find it although at the icy lake though. 

Okay then.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

well it's just that i have a ton of pincirs already >/ _ \>...

oh... sorry but i need to leave right now...

we'll have to try later i guess... i spent a lot of time breeding this babies...


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Yo BI, do you have a cyndaquil or can get me a cyndaquil egg? t-chan really wants one.

Oh yeah, Is there a GYM leader for Ice types?

*ED!*t:

aw shit you just left


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> Okay I'll take the Seed bomber.
> 
> Still want Chikorita tho.



Good Choice...

But not now, because I need to wait for Wi-Fi...(I'm at my abuela's house)


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

The Gym leader for Ice is dead you can take over Del. Anyhow looks like we're not gonna get some Johto starters.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> The Gym leader for Ice is dead you can take over Del. Anyhow looks like we're not gonna get some Johto starters.



I have a Chikorita egg...

B u t   i t ' s   t o o   b a d   I   d o n ' t   h a v e   W i - F i    r i g h t   n o w  . . .


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

^You're horrible.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 3, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> ^You're horrible.



Don't worry, it should be up by tomorrow or so...

Does anybody here know anybody that could make a picture for my GYM?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2008)

delirium said:


> Yo BI, do you have a cyndaquil or can get me a cyndaquil egg? t-chan really wants one.
> 
> Oh yeah, Is there a GYM leader for Ice types?
> 
> ...



I'm gonna start breeding Cyndaquils... if you can wait for it a few days i can give you a perfect speed IV'd one... or i can give you a regular random one whenever you want...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

You're breeding Cyndaquils now?All the more interesting I'm still going for that chikorita though I'm gettin on.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I can wait a couple of days.

Want a Snorunt?


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm giving him a Snorunt for the Chikorita.   But if he wants two then cool. 

I found time and went to up to the lake and caught a female snorunt and evolved it into Froslass lucky me.


----------



## delirium (Jul 3, 2008)

haha nice. Froslass is awesome.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2008)

Sangheili said:


> You're breeding Cyndaquils now?All the more interesting I'm still going for that chikorita though I'm gettin on.


I'm already waiting so just bring something that can evolve or is from the 3rd gen... since i don't have many of those...

and yeah i'm breeding the 2nd and 4th gen starters because i'm gonna use them to ifhgt with the 1st and 3rd gen starters of foolish Sunuvmann...


delirium said:


> Yeah, I can wait a couple of days.
> 
> Want a Snorunt?


okay then.. i'll give you a superb one for her ...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes looks like we'll be getting our Johto starters soon. 

Thank you Brucito.


----------



## delirium (Jul 4, 2008)

Awesome. You'll be scoring brownie points for me.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 4, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm gonna start breeding Cyndaquils... if you can wait for it a few days i can give you a perfect speed IV'd one... or i can give you a regular random one whenever you want...



How, exactly, do you breed for "perfect" Individual Values? How do you tell how high each Individual Value is? I just breed until I get the nature I want (which already takes long enough), then EV train it regardless...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 4, 2008)

I want to know this as well while I'm at it I need to sit and learn. 

@Delfino - Brownie points indeed friend.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2008)

We have a Competitive Battling and breeding thread around... The part about IV breeding is mine... there's various ways to know and manage Individual values... but it's a process that takes time...

I take usually one week breeding at least 20 pokemon per day until i get one with the nature and values I want...


here it is...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 4, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> We have a Competitive Battling and breeding thread around... The part about IV breeding is mine... there's various ways to know and manage Individual values... but it's a process that takes time...
> 
> I take usually one week breeding at least 20 pokemon per day until i get one with the nature and values I want...
> 
> ...



Ah...

But I'm too lazy to go through with that stuff...It usually takes me 1-2 days to breed and EV train one Pokemon, and that's about as much time I can focus on one single repetitive cycle...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2008)

well... I go for the rewards of having stronger pokemon (which can be the key when you surpass something else's speed by even 1 point )

obviously the drawback is the amount of effort put in it... fortunately for me I have plenty of time to do it while I work...


----------



## Kameil (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm breeding a mass amount of Pokemon right now. Your method is quite the miracle worker dear Bruce.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 4, 2008)

It turns out I already have about 8 perfect IV Pokemon, so I'll use them more often (good thing they're still babies)...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually Hyde I was talking about challenging for a badge. Not your actual gym leadership.


----------



## Hyde (Jul 8, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually Hyde I was talking about challenging for a badge. Not your actual gym leadership.



I don't remember you asking for anything...

I'm probably getting Wi-Fi later today, but I need somebody to make a badge...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

People still need the starers? I think I have them all, just holla at me.


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

Hit me with a squirtle.


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

Gym leader talk only, now GTFO!


----------



## Kameil (Jul 8, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2008)

Serp said:


> Gym leader talk only, now GTFO!


Can I battle your gym? :amazed


----------



## Hyde (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anybody here know anybody that could do me an art favor?


----------



## Hyde (Jul 17, 2008)

Bump for weeklong dormance...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2008)

bumping a thread that is still on the first page can lead to getting reported you know?...


----------



## Hyde (Jul 18, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> bumping a thread that is still on the first page can lead to getting reported you know?...



I don't check pages, I check my posting history...I decided to bump because this thread has seen no activity in 6 days, and it was a closed parcel in my history...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 18, 2008)

it really doesn't need a bump since it's just for the league talk... and we don't have anything to talk right now...  this thread has seen LONGER inactivity times... it starts looking like you just want more posts...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2010)

Testing...getting ready to update first post....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 19, 2010)

Ugh... this reminds me... I'm officially out of the NF League due to my game being stolen... If anyone can hold the Dark GYM please let me know...

I'll be back once I can rebuild my team on SS...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm about to start raising an all ghost team and since their is no Ghost Gym Leader I was wondering if I could possibly take that spot...


----------



## God (Feb 19, 2010)

I wanna be the one that only uses Tyranitar.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone willing to take over the opening post? And take note of which members control which gyms?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha well if you really don't want to do it, I'll take care of it Kira. It's fine with me


----------



## valerian (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> it really doesn't need a bump since it's just for the league talk... and we don't have anything to talk right now...  this thread has seen LONGER inactivity times... it starts looking like you just want more posts...



Cochise said he wanted to be the Dark gym leader, so he'll probably take over.

If he doesn't then I'll gladly become the new Dark gym leader.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll try to get a another DS asap....

Left more details in the OP of my gym


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2010)

2Shea said:


> Haha well if you really don't want to do it, I'll take care of it Kira. It's fine with me



Great, I'll move you to  the first spot.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it possible to be a gym leader who doesn't specialize 
in one type but has a theme? (Like Pike Queen Lucy and snakes.)


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Cochise said he wanted to be the Dark gym leader, so he'll probably take over.
> 
> If he doesn't then I'll gladly become the new Dark gym leader.



No U 

Yeah, I badly want the dark gym. I've called it countless times now.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay, exactly what spots are open? It'd be easier for everyone to know this so people can't claim things that people have already claimed.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know, but I'm building my gym requirements and everything now. I should be done very soon.

Also, I think every gym leader should have a post on the first page with gym requirements and such. Basically I think it should be organized in  style.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

I still have my Steel gym thread up and running. I just need to fix it to follow Shoddy rules instead of Wi-Fi, since I'll add back Wi-Fi requirements after I get HG. I want to get a fresh start with the EV training and everything on HG, so I'll wait until then to bring back Wi-Fi battling.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

oh, let me see, heres some VM's from kira regarding the spots open.



> Unfortunately I don't have any records. In fact the only discussion I've seen recently regarding the gym leader position was in the Convo thread. You might want a thread specifically dedicated to making sure everyone knows exactly whose in charge of each gym.





> If you want, you can use this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I can make edit the OP and add you (or whoever wants to take over that opening post) in that spot.



and because of this occasion ill take the steel gym spot if death gets the water elite/gym spot

if not, ill see if i can get into the elite four.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

So that means everything has essentially started over except for 2Shea and Dreikoo, as they have been the only ones to actually show any interest in keeping their spots, correct?

But Jess, Kiri already has the Normal spot. She's had it for a few days now. You'd have to ask her.

But if this is true and everything really has started over, I think it's best to try and contact the previous leaders/elite 4 to see if they still want their spots. I think that would be fair. And if not, other people can be allowed to take those spots.

In any case, I'm calling Water type Elite 4 member just in case. I don't want to be screwed over by having asked for it too late.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 19, 2010)

^ lol Look at mt sig


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 19, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Is it possible to be a gym leader who doesn't specialize
> in one type but has a theme? (Like Pike Queen Lucy and snakes.)


It's kinda hard to maintain a GYM's victory count with thematic teams you usually end with a lot of UU's and at a disadvantage... 


Cochise said:


> No U
> 
> Yeah, I badly want the dark gym. I've called it countless times now.


hmm... I'd like to see your Dark pokemon then...

though if nobody else asks for the spot you'll get it by default ...

btw... I'll probably come back to battle for it when I recover ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 19, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> Is it possible to be a gym leader who doesn't specialize
> in one type but has a theme? (Like Pike Queen Lucy and snakes.)



Only way I see this working if it's based on field alteration moves


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> It's kinda hard to maintain a GYM's victory count with thematic teams you usually end with a lot of UU's and at a disadvantage...





Pringer Lagann said:


> Only way if I see this working if it's based on field alteration moves


It's a turtle team. Blastoise, Torkoal, Shuckle, and Torterra, I did it on another site and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

If you're going for a turtle-esque team, Heatran is semi-based off of a tortoise, just to let you know.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> hmm... I'd like to see your Dark pokemon then...
> 
> though if nobody else asks for the spot you'll get it by default ...
> 
> btw... I'll probably come back to battle for it when I recover ...



Sharpedo, Houndoom, Umbreon, Weavile, Tyrantitar. Those are my good dark types, most of them have been trained very specifically to maximize stats. I also have a Skuntank which I spent a good deal of time working on, and he's decent. I plan on adding in a few more pokemon if I get the gym, I'm working on training atm.

Also, I don't train past level 50 usually. All of those pokemon are on 50 even, with the exception of two which are on level 55. So I plan on making some very specific requirements on the badge, a level cap would be the most important.

If you want it though, I can pass (with some sadness) and take something else like Dragon, Poison, whatever is availible. I know I want a gym, I've got way to many ideas buzzing right now to pass it up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 19, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> It's a turtle team. Blastoise, Torkoal, Shuckle, and Torterra, I did it on another site and it worked pretty well.


>Implying Shuckle is a turtle

lol... I like your idea and theme though...


Cochise said:


> Sharpedo, Houndoom, Umbreon, Weavile, Tyrantitar. Those are my good dark types, most of them have been trained very specifically to maximize stats. I also have a Skuntank which I spent a good deal of time working on, and he's decent. I plan on adding in a few more pokemon if I get the gym, I'm working on training atm.
> 
> Also, I don't train past level 50 usually. All of those pokemon are on 50 even, with the exception of two which are on level 55. So I plan on making some very specific requirements on the badge, a level cap would be the most important.
> 
> If you want it though, I can pass (with some sadness) and take something else like Dragon, Poison, whatever is availible. I know I want a gym, I've got way to many ideas buzzing right now to pass it up.



I meant stats, Natures, EV's, IV's and movesets lol...

and why aren't they at lvl 100?... ... (you can set the lvl cap to 50 before the battle and the game reduces them all) well it's not that important... I guess...

no wait... it is... most Dark types are Glass Cannons... and we need to exploit every little drop of power we can get...


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> I meant stats, Natures, EV's, IV's and movesets lol...
> 
> and why aren't they at lvl 100?... ... (you can set the lvl cap to 50 before the battle and the game reduces them all) well it's not that important... I guess...
> 
> no wait... it is... most Dark types are Glass Cannons... and we need to exploit every little drop of power we can get...



Whatever the attack natures are, mostly. I really don't care that much. 

I don't have enough patience to go that high, it takes to much time. According to the min/max stats on Serebii I'm alright. Why so serious? lulz


----------



## delirium (Feb 19, 2010)

Forget being a gym leader. I'd rather run through you guys with my NUs


----------



## Sima (Feb 19, 2010)

I kinda wanted to take the psychic gym leader spot or the fire, but I already have a psychic team down pat on Shoddy, so more so psychic.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry guys, been gone all day. I'll read through the thread and update things now


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2010)

Wishing to see list I am.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 19, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Whatever the attack natures are, mostly. I really don't care that much.
> 
> I don't have enough patience to go that high, it takes to much time. According to the min/max stats on Serebii I'm alright. Why so serious? lulz


Some take pride on their teams ...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay everyone here's what I'm going to do:

I am going to contact everyone on the current Leader list, and see if they will like to continue with their gym, or not. I'll make sure that they will be able to devote time to it, and not just take the spot and be stagnant.

They will have until the end of the weekend to respond (Sunday night), and once I have their responses I will compile the new list, along with a list of open spots.


Those of you whom have "claimed" a spot, do not worry. You will be in the first position to take over your gym of choice.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

And is there still any kind of existence of an E4? Seeing as you mentioned that before as well if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

sounds good

and by the "first position" statement you mean those who have the claimed spots that the old leaders gave away?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Innocence said:


> sounds good
> 
> and by the "first position" statement you mean those who have the claimed spots that the old leaders gave away?



I believe that's what he means. It means that if the old leader doesn't want the spot, the person who has claimed that spot will be able to have it.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2010)

The Elite 4 spots were given to the winners of the previous NF Pokemon tournament(the top 4).

It never really got started, as nobody ever earned enough badges to challenge the Elite 4 haha.

I think we should possibly do the same again, as it does make being in the Elite 4 a much more special thing.

---

And yes Innocence, if you claimed a spot that a previous Leader did not want, then you will be given the spot once I have compiled the final list.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

once you have compiled the list, meaning that everyone, even if theres a spot thats for sure theirs, will have to wait untill saturday


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

2Shea said:


> The Elite 4 spots were given to the winners of the previous NF Pokemon tournament(the top 4).
> 
> It never really got started, as nobody ever earned enough badges to challenge the Elite 4 haha.
> 
> I think we should possibly do the same again, as it does make being in the Elite 4 a much more special thing.



Hm, that would be possible yes. Though that is true, I doubt anyone would really be dedicated enough to get enough badges to challenge the E4. Who would partake in the tournament though? Just people who want to be E4 members?

I was thinking it could possibly be the top five that get chosen, and the one who beats more of the other four than the other four do gets to be the champion.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 19, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> Hm, that would be possible yes. Though that is true, I doubt anyone would really be dedicated enough to get enough badges to challenge the E4. Who would partake in the tournament though? Just people who want to be E4 members?
> 
> I was thinking it could possibly be the top five that get chosen, and the one who beats more of the other four than the other four do gets to be the champion.



Yeah I forgot about the champion, but yes that was one of them as well.

The tournament was of course open to everyone, and would be again. Becoming an E4 member was just one of the prizes. You didn't have to accept the spot if you didn't want it though. Kira and TenshiOni both expressed interest a while ago (before this sub forum) in doing another tournament once HG/SS were released.

So yeah right now I think we should focus more so on the gyms, and then once we can get things figured out for the tournament and such we can get to the E4. I really think that is the best way to deal with the Elite 4 overall, and will make it a much more special position to hold


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 19, 2010)

Alright, in that case, I relinquish my claims on the Steel type gym and give them to Innocence. Though I did a lot of hard work with my thread, I love this Water team of mine too much. And since being in the E4 is the only way to use it (as Dreikoo already has the spot as Water Gym Leader), I'll just wait for that opportunity.

Until then, good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you very much jason, goodluck on the E4 spot


----------



## Cochise (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> Some take pride on their teams ...



If you want to keep the gym, don't let me stop you. Had I known you were going to show up, I would have picked something else. :/


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm just testing your resolve ...

also it's not like I can do a thing about it being Pokemonless ...


----------



## Innocence (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm just testing your resolve ...
> 
> also it's not like I can do a thing about it being Pokemonless ...




thats what most of the new gymleaders are using, mixed in with the real game wi-fi


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm just testing your resolve ...
> 
> also it's not like I can do a thing about it being Pokemonless ...



Shoddy? :33


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

We can battle on shoddy? 

Ooh I'm getting wet


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm just testing your resolve ...
> 
> also it's not like I can do a thing about it being Pokemonless ...



Howdy, fellow relic of a time long gone.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 19, 2010)

>Shoddy

>My face when Traditional Pokemon play is thrown out of the window





Dreikoo said:


> Howdy, fellow relic of a time long gone.



suddenlythehateofathousandsunsemergesfromwithinmybody.gif ...


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2010)

watwatwtwat


----------



## Sen (Feb 19, 2010)

Wait the battles will be on shoddy now? 

That would be so much easier (well in the sense that you can form a team and obey the restrictions without it taking nearly as much time).  Anyway, hope this works out, already started on my Shoddy Team


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2010)

So is there going to be a battle frontier concept as well?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> >Shoddy
> 
> >My face when Traditional Pokemon play is thrown out of the window



Here's mine: 


> suddenlythehateofathousandsunsemergesfromwithinmybody.gif ...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 19, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'm just testing your resolve ...
> 
> also it's not like I can do a thing about it being Pokemonless ...



Try being DSless


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 20, 2010)

but Pringah... my Pokemon game was stolen _while inside_ my DS...

so...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2010)

Blind Itachi said:


> but Pringah... my Pokemon game was stolen _while inside_ my DS...
> 
> so...



Let us rage together, Ciego


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 20, 2010)

It's been a year actually... lol...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there a flying gym?

If there's no leader I'd like to take the position


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

i do believe that no one has taken it


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2010)

Flying is awesome and diverse 

Surprised no one wants it


----------



## valerian (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that no one took it yet seeing how diverse it is, hell even I didn't think of it till now.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2010)

You've got dragons, and pretty much every secondary type you can have 

Add to the fact they're all fast and powerful and it's a cool type


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

~M~ said:


> You've got dragons, and pretty much every secondary type you can have
> 
> Add to the fact they're all fast and powerful and it's a cool type


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2010)

Me using the team on my test account, lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rules: Ladder Match, Sleep Clause, Freeze Clause, OHKO Clause, Evasion Clause, Species Clause, Strict Damage Clause, Soul Dew Clause
avdc90 sent out Skarmory (lvl 100 Skarmory ♂).
Muda sent out Helium (lvl 100 Crobat ♂).
Helium used Taunt.
Skarmory fell for the taunt!
Skarmory used Taunt.
Skarmory can't use Taunt after the taunt!

avdc90 switched in Heatran (lvl 100 Heatran ♂).
Helium used U-turn.
It's not very effective...
Heatran lost 4% of its health.
Muda switched in Radon (lvl 100 Gyarados ♀).
Radon's Intimidate cut Heatran's attack!
Heatran's leftovers restored its health a little!
Heatran restored 4% of its health.

avdc90 switched in Skarmory (lvl 100 Skarmory ♂).
Radon used Dragon Dance.
Radon's attack was raised.
Radon's speed was raised.

Radon used Taunt.
Skarmory fell for the taunt!
Skarmory used Taunt.
Skarmory can't use Taunt after the taunt!

avdc90 switched in Starmie (lvl 100 Starmie).
Radon used Dragon Dance.
Radon's attack was raised.
Radon's speed was raised.

Radon used Bounce.
Radon bounced up!
Starmie used Thunderbolt.
Starmie's attack missed!

avdc90 switched in Skarmory (lvl 100 Skarmory ♂).
Radon used Bounce.
It's not very effective...
Skarmory lost 28% of its health.

Radon used Taunt.
Skarmory fell for the taunt!
Skarmory used Taunt.
Skarmory can't use Taunt after the taunt!

avdc90 switched in Starmie (lvl 100 Starmie).
Radon used Dragon Dance.
Radon's attack was raised.
Radon's speed was raised.

Radon used Bounce.
Radon bounced up!
Starmie used Thunderbolt.
Starmie's attack missed!

avdc90 has left the room.
Muda wins!


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

lol yep, that gyarados/bounce strat was pretty decent 
got me fooled for a sec


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2010)

Jumpluff = win


----------



## Golbez (Feb 20, 2010)

Did someone say Jumpluff? :33


----------



## Cochise (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd still like to see an actual list of spots that have been called. I'm talking about the second tier of spots, the possible replacements for the old gym leaders.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 20, 2010)

Damn it, I wanted the flying gym back then too


----------



## Cochise (Feb 20, 2010)

It's hard to call anything if you don't know what's exactly open.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

There should be an old thread with all the gym leaders listed for the most recent time 

I think I remember Dragons (Red Sands?) and Steel (Death-kun) were taken at the very least.  I'd assume the thread would be somewhere in this section unless it was merged with this thread.



~M~ said:


> So is there going to be a battle frontier concept as well?



What would that be?


----------



## Robert Haydn (Feb 20, 2010)

So does my proposal of being the turtle gym leader going anywhere?
If not than I can take the spot of bug or psychic type gym leader.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a question about shoddy fights.

So for these gym fights when we make our team do we have to calculate our IV's and then put that in or do we just go with the default of 31 in each?


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

I think the people that want to be leaders are still waiting on an official list.

Either a new thread should be made or the OP should be edited since it seems like no one knows the current gym leaders.



Platinum said:


> I got a question about shoddy fights.
> 
> So for these gym fights when we make our team do we have to calculate our IV's and then put that in or do we just go with the default of 31 in each?



Don't know an official answer, but someone told me that you just leave all of the 31 in there yeah, so then it is even for sure.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree. It may be best just to have a new thread for this.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I got a question about shoddy fights.
> 
> So for these gym fights when we make our team do we have to calculate our IV's and then put that in or do we just go with the default of 31 in each?



The only times IVs should be altered is to mess with Hidden Power, and even then, you just have to select the Hidden Power type you want and the IVs will automatically readjust themselves. Otherwise you should leave them at 31 at all times.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I agree. It may be best just to have a new thread for this.



I think that 2Shea will be making it then?  

Hopefully she will see this and make a new one for this subsection.  I will at least try and get a few badges  



Death-kun said:


> The only times IVs should be altered is to mess with Hidden Power, and even then, you just have to select the Hidden Power type you want and the IVs will automatically readjust themselves. Otherwise you should leave them at 31 at all times.



How do you select the Hidden Power type you want btw?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> How do you select the Hidden Power type you want btw?



It's one of the options on the Team Builder page when you're filling in the stuff for a Pokemon. There'll be a Hidden Power option there, and you can choose which type you want it to be.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Death-kun said:


> It's one of the options on the Team Builder page when you're filling in the stuff for a Pokemon. There'll be a Hidden Power option there, and you can choose which type you want it to be.



I see, well since it does it for you that is convenient 

Also weren't you the Steel Gym?  Have you decided to do something else then?


----------



## Cochise (Feb 23, 2010)

List please.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 23, 2010)

use we need a list, plus those who know that they got a gym can make theres before hand and accept challenges whenever or when everyone else does.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 23, 2010)

I want my flying gym =w=


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2010)

Sen said:


> I see, well since it does it for you that is convenient
> 
> Also weren't you the Steel Gym?  Have you decided to do something else then?



Very convenient. 

Yes, but I handed it over to Innocence. I want to try my hand at being in the Elite 4 so I can use my Water type team, since Dreikoo is already the Water type Gym Leader.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 23, 2010)

Innocence said:


> use we need a list, plus those who know that they got a gym can make theres before hand and accept challenges whenever or when everyone else does.



I'd like to know whether or not I have a gym, or need to find another gym. I've already photoshopped a nice gym image for myself, it must not go to waste. 



That and I'd like the responsibility of a gym. I'm not someone who shys away from volunteering. I try to be as actively involved in everything as I can be, especially if it looks fun. This does.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 23, 2010)

Had some last minute contacts from the original group guys, so just relax haha.

I'll be compiling the list tonight.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 24, 2010)

MysticTrunks = Flying types
Kira Yamato = Psychic types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Fighting types
*SPOT OPEN* = Steel types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Ghost types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Electric types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Dragon types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Fire types
Dreikoo = Water types 
Ninja Prinny = Grass types 
2Shea = Ice types 
Kitsune = Bug types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Ground types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Rock types 
Serp = Poison types 
*SPOT OPEN* = Normal Types 
Blind Itachi = Dark types


Here is the list of open spots, those of you who have "claimed" a spot, please re-confirm now. Don't try and sneak in on anyone else's claim either, I will be checking


----------



## Golbez (Feb 24, 2010)

Eh, I started out spouting about wanting the grass spot, but then I figured I wouldn't have enough time for it. Good thing my name isn't listed.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 24, 2010)

Remember that Cochise will handle the Dark type from now on...

I don't have the game.... and it'll take me a while to breed, train and get a new team in shape again when HG/SS come out...


----------



## Cochise (Feb 24, 2010)

-snip-

Thanks BI, I will handle it as well as I can.


----------



## Altron (Feb 24, 2010)

2Shea said:


> MysticTrunks = Flying types
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types
> *SPOT OPEN* = Fighting types
> *SPOT OPEN* = Steel types
> ...


If it is possible I would love to take the Dragon Gym Leader Spot. Pretty much the dragons I am gonna use are just about done with only a few left to hatch and ev train. If dragon is unavailable then i will take Ground types.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm reading through your rules/thread now BI. Do you have any suggestions on the direction I should take? Anything you would've done differently? Suggestions would be appreciated. I think I have a pretty clear direction, but I still don't know quite what to expect.

Also, will we have individual threads for each gym within this section?



*Spoiler*: _PS_ 





Cool, huh?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 24, 2010)

2Shea said:


> MysticTrunks = Flying types
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types
> *SPOT OPEN* = Fighting types
> *SPOT OPEN* = Steel types
> ...


lol? 
im the steel gym leader or have been since death-kun handed it over to me


----------



## Cochise (Feb 24, 2010)

What did Death-kun switch over to? Normal?


----------



## Tools (Feb 24, 2010)

Will the battle be done over Shoddy or Wifi?


----------



## Cochise (Feb 24, 2010)

Depends on the gym, mine will be over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Tools (Feb 24, 2010)

Well I won't really be able to get your badge...sucks...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 24, 2010)

Innocence said:


> lol?
> im the steel gym leader or have been since death-kun handed it over to me



Like I said, those of you who have a spot claimed, re-post and confirm lol.

I wasn't saying those of you who did DON'T have a spot, this is just listing the spots that were open from the old gym leaders not returning.



Altron said:


> If it is possible I would love to take the Dragon Gym Leader Spot. Pretty much the dragons I am gonna use are just about done with only a few left to hatch and ev train. If dragon is unavailable then i will take Ground types.




I can't find anywhere that someone claimed Dragon, so I believe the spot is yours. If someone else claimed it and comes forward with proof, then I will move you to Ground.



Cochise said:


> What did Death-kun switch over to? Normal?



Dk decided to not become a gym leader, and go for an Elite 4 position.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 24, 2010)

2Shea said:


> MysticTrunks = Flying types
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types
> *SPOT OPEN* = Fighting types
> *SPOT OPEN* = Steel types
> ...



Can I take the Ghost gym?

Also I will only be able to battle over shoddy for the moment while i'm building up a new ghost team. But I plan to have a wifi team as well within a month to 6 weeks depending on how long it takes me to train my team.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 24, 2010)

Feels kinda nostalgic seeing my old name


----------



## Sima (Feb 24, 2010)

Can I have Fire please?:33 I'll only be using Shoddy though.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll be taking Flying if mystictrunks doesn't want it


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Can I take the Ghost gym?
> 
> Also I will only be able to battle over shoddy for the moment while i'm building up a new ghost team. But I plan to have a wifi team as well within a month to 6 weeks depending on how long it takes me to train my team.





Sima said:


> Can I have Fire please?:33 I'll only be using Shoddy though.



As far as I can tell, no one else wanted either of these spots. Same with what I told Altron though; If someone else claimed it and comes forward with proof etc.

But for now, you've both been granted these spots.



~M~ said:


> I'll be taking Flying if mystictrunks doesn't want it



Sorry, he responded over the weeking seeking to keep his spot. I can put you on the waiting list, or you can pick another spot if you would like.




Pringer Lagann said:


> Feels kinda nostalgic seeing my old name



I like your old name 

---
*
If anyone doesn't realize, I'm updating the first post with the list in it's most current form.*


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 25, 2010)

Fighting Gym sounds interesting..
...

Hmm, gotta think about it


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, quite a few spots open. 

I hope people get the spots they want.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine will be on wifi but i can also do it over PBR if you guys want...i actually prefer PBR to be honest.


----------



## GeninNaruto (Feb 25, 2010)

Well if it isn't taken yet I'd like to take on Fighting. I think I could create a pretty good team with that type. I can do Shoddy and eventually Wi-Fi once I've trained a team.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 25, 2010)

Will each gym have it's own thread in this section? Or will we cut all the gyms into one thread? I want to have mine fully formed by tomorrow.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 25, 2010)

Kiri Amane called the normal spot by the way.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 25, 2010)

^That I did and I told 2Shea about it a long time ago, but if I have to claim it here in a post, I shall do so. I claim the Normal gym


----------



## Platinum (Feb 26, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Will each gym have it's own thread in this section? Or will we cut all the gyms into one thread? I want to have mine fully formed by tomorrow.



I would assume it would be in one thread because having a thread for each leader would take up the vast majority of the first page.

But it would be nice if we got our own thread.


----------



## Tyger (Feb 26, 2010)

Can gym leaders challenge and win badges from other gym leaders? 

if so, I'd like electric. If not, then I'd rather not.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2010)

Can I be fighting or ground Gym leader?


----------



## Cochise (Feb 26, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I would assume it would be in one thread because having a thread for each leader would take up the vast majority of the first page.
> 
> But it would be nice if we got our own thread.



Yeah, it would.

I kind of figured that we might want to keep it in one thread, that's why I posted a link of Soul Society's fanclub as an example. I would kind of like my own thread, but I'd be satisfied with a customized post on the first page.



Tyger said:


> Can gym leaders challenge and win badges from other gym leaders?
> 
> if so, I'd like electric. If not, then I'd rather not.



Gym leaders don't really have any reason to collect badges, I know I don't plan on playing other gym leaders, but I don't see why we couldn't challenge each other. I'd rather make people play by my rules.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2010)

Bump         .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

*renounces psychic gym*

If anyone wants it, they're free to take it.

And for those who have their graphics for their gym ready, post it here, and I'll move it to the first page.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm ready to start taking challenges tomorrow as well. It's going to be on an at the moment basis, but in some cases I will schedule.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 4, 2010)

Link to in my sig leads to the badge I'm still going to use


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Link to in my sig leads to the badge I'm still going to use



*copies over your opening post to the first page of this thread*

Feel free to edit in as you see fit.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 5, 2010)

*~Gym Open~*

Taking challenges for the next hour or so.


/

On a side note, how are we going to advertise this? This isn't drawing the attention it could be drawing. It's an awesome idea, how do we make it work? The rest of the gym spots need to be filled soon. I think that's a big need at the moment.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 5, 2010)

Not to mention how we keep it from dying yet again


----------



## Cochise (Mar 5, 2010)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Not to mention how we keep it from dying yet again



Two or three things would help, I think.

One, the use of the announcement board. They've used it for the opening of the H&L section and the contest Vervex ran in the art section. The latter didn't go smoothly, but on the whole, people do follow that link and it does add traffic. If you were to announce the section and add links to a few of our features, namely this, we should pick up in activity some.

Two, since the section is new, I think this thread needs a rebirth. Start everything from scratch (except the gym leaders obviously) and let people know that this thread is current. We don't need the image that this is an old thing that's just clinging to life, we need to be new, fresh.

Three, we need to make the badges mean something. We need to set up a format now. Tournaments, Elite 4, challenges. 4 badges gets you into a certain tournament, 8 badges gets you into another, 8 badges allows you to challenge the Elite 4, etc. If we get a clear picture of the competition is about, people will be more prone to participate. Prizes wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 7, 2010)

I like that idea. 

I claimed my spot (he promised it to me on msn too...) so do I get to be the Normal Leader or not? I'm not on the list, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 9, 2010)

So how does this work exactly?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 10, 2010)

You call one of the open types, wait for approval, make a team that's mono-*insert type here*, make a badge and a set of rules in a post, then smack down as many as possible


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 10, 2010)

I meant with the challenging and fighting part.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, disregard my last post. I'm a dumbass. We had threads in the past for people to post challenges but now that this section's up and Kira merged (I should say duplicated) the first post from those threads into the first page, I'm not so sure anymore (even though my gym is still around).


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

We need to get proactive about this or the idea will die.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone who wants to challenge my bug team should pm me and set up a battle.  =D


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm open for challenges whenever I'm online, like right now.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2010)

Where can I check the teams of you poor limited Gym leaders? 

I might get interested...


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

Mio said:


> Where can I check the teams of you poor limited Gym leaders?
> 
> I might get interested...





Could be any of those, except Darkrai.

I won't give you specific teams, you don't need that much help.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

Is the leader thing even gonna happen? I never got listed as Normal and I talk to 2Shea on a regular basis


----------



## Cochise (Mar 12, 2010)

Where is 2Shea for one? And I don't know, I'd like it to happen, but some focus needs to be given. We need a structure for the competition, we need rewards for people who compete. That's never going to happen unless people get active and start discussing how we should proceed.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Mar 12, 2010)

I need to design a gym cover and put up the basic Shoddy rules. I got my team though. Not on my literal game yet (I need to do the IVs and EVs), but I do have a Shoddy team and will take on anyone who wants to challenge me.


----------



## Mio (Mar 12, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Could be any of those, except Darkrai.
> 
> I won't give you specific teams, you don't need that much help.


And also Arceus right?

Oh well, I just need a couple of Steel and Fighting-types and someone to take down the obvious Honchcrow... should go like a walk in a park.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm ready to go at any fucking time


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 12, 2010)

So do the original Elite 4 get to have any fun?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't see why you guys shouldn't


----------



## Cochise (Mar 16, 2010)

Mio said:


> And also Arceus right?
> 
> Oh well, I just need a couple of Steel and Fighting-types and someone to take down the obvious Honchcrow... should go like a walk in a park.



No legendaries, I made a rule against using them for opponents, I'm not going to use them myself, so no Arceus. : )

I had logged out obviously, maybe I should go visible again so people can tell when I'm online. LoL


----------

